# Bidouillez-moi (oui mais pas trop viiite...)



## lufograf (16 Mars 2007)

Et voici Mesdames et Messieurs un nouveau fil* pour nous permettre de passer encore un peu plus à côté de nos vraies vies !  

Le thème de ce fil est somme toute assez simple : *Quelqu'un se dévoue pour livrer une photo aux appétits féroces des accros des filtres, calques et diverses tortures Photoshoppesques (ou autres). Il poste donc soit une photo dont il n'arrive pas sortir quelque chose de potable ou alors tout simplement une photo qui lui semble être une bonne base aux délires créatifs.* 

Concernant les délais je pense qu'on peut tenter 72h. 
Aux termes de ces 72h le posteur de la photo originale peut éventuellement désigner celle qui lui plaît le plus et détermine ainsi le prochain candidat à poster ?

Evidemment toutes vos suggestions et remarques sont les bienvenues.


*Fil initié sur une idée de CaptainX et moi même 

Je rajoute quelques notes importantes pour ce sujet. Foguenne 



Captain_X a dit:


> bon ben je crois que tout a été dit...
> 
> juste un peu de rigueur... même si c'est certain que tout le monde n'est pas au même niveau... je suis ni photographe, ni chromiste, ni graphiste... à tel point que je me demande ce que je suis.. bref... un jour j'ai posté une image que je trouvais réussi et qui évoquais certaines choses pour moi... et l'on m'a clairement fait comprendre que cette image était une merde... et avec le recul, c'était une merde. mais justement j'avais pas le recul... c'est pareil pour le post-traitement qu'on propose ici. On peut faire un truc génial en 5 min et une merde en 2 heures, le tout c'est de pouvoir se laisser le recul nécessaire.
> 
> ...




*POUR RAPPEL*


> À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas dépasser une taille de 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale*pour vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12", etc...) et *un poids de 150Ko*. Nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas citer les photos* ou images pour les mêmes raisons.
> Le forum Portfolio n'étant pas conçu pour parler de techniques, il vous sera demandé de faire part de vos critiques techniques *uniquement* dans les sujets _ad-hoc_ existants ou créés sur demande par ou en accord avec les modérateurs.
> *Quelques *commentaires constructifs(pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestions peuvent être également extrement utiles mais si la photo appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire suivre la suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine".
> Sauf cas exceptionnels, *évitez les séries *(15 photos du même lac pris sous toutes les coutures, ça craint un peu... dixit le grand sage Lebowski) sinon les messages seront supprimés sans autre préavis, à vous donc de choisir dans une série la photo la plus parlante, émouvante, belle.
> *La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*


----------



## lufograf (16 Mars 2007)

Bon puisqu'il faut bien commencer un jour, je me lance :

L'image est garantie 100&#37; sans retouches. Donc allez y gaiement, et comme dirait bobby : "A fond les potaaaaards !"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

Bonne idée  , en tant qu'instigateur du topic, tu devrais peut-être soumettre la première photo.

EDIT: OUPS...:rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (16 Mars 2007)

je penses que comme dans 72h, c'est le dernier qui a poster qui soumet une de ses images aux autre ....

c'est plus simple et ca &#233;vite d'&#233;corcher les susceptibilit&#233;s... pas de jugements, juste une panel de post-traitement envisageable pour une image.


----------



## lufograf (16 Mars 2007)

Ben voil&#224; !  

Pour commencer, une pas trop dure qui permet justement de triturer quelques courbes... 
A vous de jouer.

Edit : Oui tu as raison captain_X, &#231;a &#233;vite toutes sortes de tensions inutiles...


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2007)

Hop ! Je m'abonne !
Chouette idée !


----------



## Redoch (16 Mars 2007)

Ouep pareil, j'aime bien le concept


----------



## lufograf (16 Mars 2007)

Bienvenus les gars  

Et maintenant au boulot !!


----------



## Captain_X (16 Mars 2007)

pour pousser le concept &#224; fond... faut mettre une image en .dng en d/l comme ca on a "full size" pour tripatouiller   et hop on repost juste le .jpg de 100ko 700 px


----------



## Picouto (16 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> pour pousser le concept à fond... faut mettre une image en .dng en d/l comme ca on a "full size" pour tripatouiller   et hop on repost juste le .jpg de 100ko 700 px


Effectivement, ce serait préférable 


Et hop un abonnement un !


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2007)

_(eh bien, ça fait plaisir de voir ce genre d'initiatives amusez-vous bien ! )
_


----------



## joubichou (16 Mars 2007)

et hop!


----------



## Captain_X (16 Mars 2007)

j'ai fait en couleur et en n&b, car je trouve que les 2 valaient le coup


----------



## La mouette (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## lumai (16 Mars 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> et hop!



Ha ouai ! C'est du à fond les curseurs ça ! 
Bon j'y connais pas grand chose, j'ai pas photoshop, mais je vais voir ce que je peux moi aussi en sortir.


----------



## alan.a (16 Mars 2007)

Je m'abonne aussi, mais on peut avoir l'image en plus grand ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Mars 2007)

C'est une très bonne idée ce fil


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mars 2007)

et pour le cot&#233; "autoformation" / apprentissage par l'exemple...


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2007)

*bon ben jhésite*





_ou clic image ©_​


----------



## lufograf (16 Mars 2007)

waouw :love: 

Vous vous &#234;tes lach&#233;s ! 
Je suis d&#233;sol&#233; pour ceux qui la veulent en plus gros mais je suis un brin handicap&#233; du net et j'arrive pas mettre une version HD !  
Sur Imageshack il me la compresse automatiquement... Si vous avez des conseils, pour un cro-magnon du cybermonde... 

:rateau:


----------



## Aladisse (16 Mars 2007)

super idée ce fil.  






j'espere que l'ecran de mon macbook ne me trompe pas trop sur la luminosité de ma version


----------



## Captain_X (16 Mars 2007)

un serveur FTP de pages persos


----------



## tantoillane (16 Mars 2007)

la photo de base est d&#233;j&#224; trop belle, il me faut quelque chose de vraiment moche ...


----------



## Picouto (16 Mars 2007)

Je suis un peu plus dramatique




​


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## Paski.pne (16 Mars 2007)

*lufograph -> lundi 19 à 13h15*


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2007)

Allez hop !
A moi !


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (16 Mars 2007)

Vraiment sympa comme fil, je reviens avec un essai


----------



## lufograf (16 Mars 2007)

Merci à tous pour toutes ces superbes participations !!*

C'est incroyable comme chacune d'entre elle possède une identité propre ! C'est là qu'on voit que l'on peut vraiment tout faire dire à une photo !  

Et pour répondre à certaines de vos questions : Il n'y a pas de hors sujet puisque il n'y a pas de sujet ! Si ce n'est de se faire plaisir. Pour le nombre de post par personnes j'avoue que je ne sais pas s'il faut limiter ? Peut être afin de laisser quelques ouvertures pour tout le monde ? bref à vous de voir.

Et du coup pour illustrer le fait que l'interprétation est vraiment libre Et vue que dèjà beaucoup de pistes ont été explorée je vous en propose une relecture un peu ado' gothique ! 







*Je suis désolé de ne pouvoir tous vous arroser de la disco fever mais je vous fait un tarif de groupe !


----------



## Sloughi (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## fredintosh (16 Mars 2007)

[mode kitsch]




[/mode kitsch]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2007)

On peut poster plusieurs fois, ou bien c'est triché ??


----------



## quenaur (17 Mars 2007)

Super ce fil


----------



## Captain_X (17 Mars 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> On peut poster plusieurs fois, ou bien c'est triché ??



bah tu peux mettre 2 images si c'est un couleur ET une N&b ... sinon c'est bien entendu la plus belle, ou la mieux réussi comme tu veux


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2007)

_Ludo Lufo.... _


----------



## La mouette (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2007)

Surtout pour un nioube de photoshop comme moi. 

Je sais qu'on n'est pas à la cuisine, mais pourrait-on avoir un résumé (_succint_) des opérations (ex : 3 (ou 36  ) calques, j'ai poussé les rouges, j'ai superposé tel motif). 

Car moi, qui ne suis pas photographe (©Mado), j'aimerai triturer un peu, et ce fil est parfait pour une démonstration de 'ce qu'on peut faire avec', alors qu'à la cuisine c'est plutôt 'ce qu'il faut faire pour'.

Ce n'est qu'une suggestion


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Surtout pour un nioube de photoshop comme moi.
> 
> Je sais qu'on n'est pas à la cuisine, mais pourrait-on avoir un résumé (_succint_) des opérations (ex : 3 (ou 36  ) calques, j'ai poussé les rouges, j'ai superposé tel motif).
> 
> ...



 bonne idée, cela m'intéresserai aussi.


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> bonne idée, cela m'intéresserai aussi.



le plus simple serait de demander aux intéressés non ?

c'est tellement bien de regarder des images sans radoter.


----------



## Picouto (17 Mars 2007)

Je plussoie 
Autant ne pas polluer le fil avec du blabla technique et rébarbatif et demander par MP à l'intéressé


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> le plus simple serait de demander aux intéressés non ?
> 
> c'est tellement bien de regarder des images sans radoter.



C'est pas faux.


----------



## lufograf (17 Mars 2007)

Je plussifie  

C'est plus un fil d'images qu'un fil technique, d'autant que pour certain cela risque d'être long et hermétique ! :rateau:  
Cependant si une image vous intrigue particulièrement, je pense qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à demander son "histoire" à l'auteur(e) qui vous répondra dans un élan de fougue créatrice soit par MP, soit justement dans le fil "*cuisine*" si cela lui semble justifié.

C'est mon humble avis, mais je le partage !


----------



## Captain_X (17 Mars 2007)

vi tout &#224; fait... place aux images  faut d&#233;chirer la chapelle l&#224; svp


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2007)

Ca manque d'images ici !


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (17 Mars 2007)

Dur dur de faire quelque chose de vraiment différent après tout ce qu'on a pu voir... y'en a qui me plaise beaucoup, c'est sympa de voir comment chacunu peuple l'univers qu'il a dans la tête 

D'ailleurs j'ai une question, le but du jeu est-il de simplement "corriger" une photo qu'on aime bien mais qui mérite quelques perfectionnement parce qu'au moment de la prise de vue on s'est un peu vautré, ou alors s'agit il de faire ressortir tout le génie "informatique" que l'on connaît, de montrer ce qu'est la vie sous acide, de tenter de montrer au gens quel est notre trip? En gros, ou s'arrête la photographie et où commence le graphisme, l'effet visuel? (je suis pas méga sûr d'avoir été très clair...:rateau: )


----------



## Captain_X (17 Mars 2007)

tu traites l'images comme bon te semble... regarde ce qu'&#224; fait lufograph avec par exemple, ... tu peux recadrer, pousser les potards &#224; fond, comme macmarco... ce que tu veux. .. le truc c'est "voil&#224; une image, elle t'inspire quoi ? montre le nous."


----------



## r0m1 (17 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> tu traites l'images comme bon te semble... regarde ce qu'à fait lufograph avec par exemple, ... tu peux recadrer, pousser les potards à fond, comme macmarco... ce que tu veux. .. le truc c'est "voilà une image, elle t'inspire quoi ? montre le nous."



Oki, merci pour la précision captain


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2007)

Bon allez, une troisième version, juste un recadrage de la v2.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## tantoillane (17 Mars 2007)

je crois que l'heure de choisir la meilleure est venue ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mars 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> je crois que l'heure de choisir la meilleure est venue ...


On a dit qu'on choisissait pas, le dernier &#224; poster une photo en met une nouvelle.


----------



## tantoillane (17 Mars 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233;, j'ai encore compris de travers :rateau:


----------



## lumai (17 Mars 2007)

Euhhh... il avait pas &#233;t&#233; question de 72h ?


----------



## lufograf (17 Mars 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> c'est sympa de voir comment chacunu





r0m1 a dit:


> je suis pas m&#233;ga s&#251;r d'avoir &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s clair...:rateau:



  ben l&#224; non pas trop ! chaque cul nu ?


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Euhhh... il avait pas été question de 72h ?





Oui, en effet. 

Etant donné la production depuis le début du sujet, ça donne l'impression que tout a été fait et qu'on peut passer à la suite, mais 72 heures c'est quand même mieux, ça laisse le temps aux moins habitués de Photoshop de faire des essais.


----------



## lufograf (17 Mars 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Euhhh... il avait pas &#233;t&#233; question de 72h ?




Je pense que 72h c'est pas trop long mais &#231;a laisse quand m&#234;me &#224; chacun le temps de trouver un p'tit cr&#233;nau ! Mais c'est vrai que je ne m'attendais pas &#224; voir autant de (bonnes) contributions ! :love:

Donc &#224; priori, fin du tripotage de potards Lundi vers 13h ?


----------



## La mouette (17 Mars 2007)

Ok ça marche ..faudrait rappeler l'échéance au dessus des photos ..


----------



## lumai (17 Mars 2007)

Alors une première en couleur. Il y a un côté matin froid que j'aime bien sur cette version. 





​


----------



## lumai (17 Mars 2007)

Et une seconde sépia. Bon le résultat est pas forcément optimal, mais c'est  un exercice marrant à faire, d'autant plus que je ne touche qu'aux niveaux, luminosité, contraste et saturation. (plus mon ibook G3 veut pas )




​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

En tous cas, c'est impressionnant le nombres de version que l'on peut avoir &#224; partir d'une photo.
Bravo &#224; tous.


----------



## Captain_X (17 Mars 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Oui, en effet.
> 
> Etant donné la production depuis le début du sujet, ça donne l'impression que tout a été fait et qu'on peut passer à la suite, mais 72 heures c'est quand même mieux, ça laisse le temps aux moins habitués de Photoshop de faire des essais.




oui et ca permet au fil de se mettre en place... de plus là ca va c'est le week end mais en semaine 72h c'est pas de trop pour tout finir son image comme on le souhaite


----------



## joubichou (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## fredintosh (17 Mars 2007)

:rose:


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2007)

Bien joué le Fil fillot !!!
J'vais essayer d'en faire une avant lundi midi....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

*



*​


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> le plus simple serait de demander aux intéressés non ?





Picouto a dit:


> Je plussoie)





lufograf a dit:


> Je plussifie





Captain_X a dit:


> vi tout à fait...



Bon, d'accord  

Mais justement, pour laisser la place aux images, je proposais qu'on se cantonne à un


Romuald a dit:


> résumé (_succint_)


parce qu'on n'est pas à la cuisine

un peu comme du temps de l'argentique, on précisait '50mm, 5,6, 1/250', et ça suffisait (bien sur d'aucuns prétendront qu'on ne pouvait pas jouer sur d'autres paramètres, sauf que si, au  développement et au tirage )

@kromozom : Merci de m'avoir soutenu, sauf que quand je vois ce que tu fais :love: , ici et ailleurs, je me demande vraiment si tu as besoin d'un professeur


----------



## ederntal (18 Mars 2007)

Vive le baroque, c'est très moche mais je ne suis pas le seul


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

Nouvel essai, mouaif bof, j'la mets quand m&#234;me.

edit: Bah non j'la vire, elle est moisi.


----------



## Captain_X (18 Mars 2007)

1 post-traitement par personne ca serait pas mal vous avez 72h pour y r&#233;fl&#233;chir et nous poster le MEILLEUR r&#233;sultat 

'rci


----------



## lumai (18 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> 1 post-traitement par personne ca serait pas mal vous avez 72h pour y r&#233;fl&#233;chir et nous poster le MEILLEUR r&#233;sultat
> 
> 'rci


On &#233;tait pas partis sur une version couleur et une version noir et blanc ?



Captain_X a dit:


> bah tu peux mettre 2 images si c'est un couleur ET une N&b ... sinon c'est bien entendu la plus belle, ou la mieux r&#233;ussi comme tu veux


----------



## Virpeen (18 Mars 2007)

Et dire que j'ai failli passer à côté de ça... :rose: 
Allez... à ma façon...


----------



## Captain_X (18 Mars 2007)

lumai a dit:


> On &#233;tait pas partis sur une version couleur et une version noir et blanc ?


ca tient toujours (j'ai juste oubli&#233; de le rappeler)
ou&#233; mais pour ceux qui font QUE de la couleur, ben c'est 1 photo ... idem pour ceux qui traitent QU'EN n&b ...


donc : *C'EST UNE PHOTO PAR PERSONNE * la meilleure, pour &#233;viter des je la mets et puis non je la retire et j'en remet 2 autres que je pr&#233;f&#232;re...

ou alors si on souhaite poster une seconde image c'est : 



Soit un *noir & blanc*, si la *premi&#232;re* est en *couleurs*

Soit une *couleur* si la *premi&#232;re* est en *noir et blanc*

je suis clair ?


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2007)

d'une limpidit&#233; sans &#233;gal ! 

bref, on fait comme on veut du moment qu'on met la plus belle non ?
et qu'on arr&#234;te de causer&#8230;

d'ailleurs j'arr&#234;te.


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2007)

ouah !
vous en êtes à 36 versions !


----------



## NED (18 Mars 2007)

*Pom Pom Pom....





 *​


----------



## plovemax (18 Mars 2007)




----------



## alan.a (19 Mars 2007)

euh, bon, ben je suis bcp plus classique :rose: 

Lundi 19 Mars 13h15


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> euh, bon, ben je suis bcp plus classique :rose:



Peut &#234;tre parce que tu sais vraiment te servir des potards  

Edit: NED tu fais chier! Un froc tout propre!


----------



## La mouette (19 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Edit: NED tu fais chier! Un froc tout propre!



Encore un ! :afraid:


----------



## plovemax (19 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> ....
> 
> Donc à priori, fin du tripotage de potards Lundi vers 13h ?





alan.a a dit:


> euh, bon, ben je suis bcp plus classique :rose:
> ...



Et a priori, si j'ai bien compris, Alan.a, tu as gagné le droit de poster une nouvelle photo


----------



## alan.a (19 Mars 2007)

Alors voici ma photo brut de brut.
Je suis tr&#232;s attach&#233; &#224; cet endroit (et pas pour le calendrier ); je trouve que l'image a un grd potentiel, amusez vous !!!!
Cliquez sur la photo pour avoir la grande version

*Jeudi 22 mars - 14 h 30*​
​


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## Paski.pne (19 Mars 2007)

*Jeudi 22 mars - 14 h 30*


----------



## La mouette (19 Mars 2007)

Jeudi 22 mars - 14 h 30


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Mars 2007)

Vu que l'on peut poster une version N&B en plus de celle couleur, voici la mienne "fa&#231;on vieux polars"   

*Jeudi 22 mars - 14 h 30*





PS : La mouette


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## lufograf (19 Mars 2007)

Tout d&#233;pend du logiciel dont tu te sers ! 
Mais le plus simple dans ce cas, aurait &#233;t&#233; de ne travailler que sur la petite version d'Alan et non pas de t'attaquer directement &#224; son poster !  

Par contre du coup on peut moins profiter du calendrier !


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Tout dépend du logiciel dont tu te sers !
> Mais le plus simple dans ce cas, aurait été de ne travailler que sur la petite version d'Alan et non pas de t'attaquer directement à son poster !



Photoshop


----------



## lufograf (19 Mars 2007)

Du coup tu vas dans Image > Taille de l'image et l&#224; dans dimension de hauteur tu tape 700 pixels. 

Puis apr&#232;s il faudra compresser...


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Puis après il faudra compresser...



Fichier>Enregistrer pour le web...et là tu as plusieurs possibilités (JPEG/GIF etc...) avec diverses compressions. Pour le jpeg par exemple tu as de "Maximum" à "bas", en choisissant tu arrives facilement a une image pas trop lourde pour Macgé.
Et Ensuite tu la Hoste sur Imageshak (il y a la possibilitéde retailler "resize image?").


----------



## Captain_X (19 Mars 2007)

*jeudi 22 - 14h30*





bon ca post des photos l&#224; oui un peu l&#224; hooooooo


----------



## Virpeen (19 Mars 2007)

Y'a écrit dans le titre "Oui, mais pas trop viiiiite"... Alors on ne se presse pas nous... :rose: 
Bon, allez... Ça se voit que j'ai enlevé un truc ?


----------



## lufograf (19 Mars 2007)

Oui ! oui ! On arrive ! voilà !  

C'est drôlement rigolo de délirer sur les photos des autres !  
et zouuu...





:love:  Virpeen, c'est magnifique !! (C'est pas une espèce de pléonasme ça ??)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## NED (19 Mars 2007)

Houaouuu ! ca tape bien les gars !!
Bravo!


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## Pharmacos (19 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


>




Ca j'étais sur que quelqu'un allait la faire


----------



## Jec (19 Mars 2007)

Faut pas oublier la charte ... 

Edit : ah le temps que je bidouille jpmiss fall&#238;t ....​


----------



## Redoch (20 Mars 2007)

Quoi faire prés JP miss...


----------



## lufograf (20 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


>




C'est donc &#231;a l'art du recadrage au poil pr&#232;s !


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2007)

​
_Mais enlevez-lui sa bombe _


----------



## Aladisse (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2007)

Ma version n&b


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Mars 2007)

kilécon    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (20 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## N°6 (20 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ménage​



Ha ! Toi aussi il te dérangeait ce papier sur le canapé !


----------



## Amok (20 Mars 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> Ha ! Toi aussi il te dérangeait ce papier sur le canapé !



Oui, et aussi le petit reflet blanc au premier plan, à droite, qui accrochait le regard.


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (20 Mars 2007)

Dieuzaide, Picabia, Man Ray...J'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## Picouto (20 Mars 2007)

*Jeudi 22 mars - 14 h 30*





​


----------



## La mouette (20 Mars 2007)

*Jeudi 22 mars - 14 h 30*


----------



## Nephou (20 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

Plutôt tendu...


----------



## macmarco (20 Mars 2007)

A moi !


----------



## alan.a (20 Mars 2007)

Super, il y a de tout  ... m&#234;me du jpmiss  
Tibomon, le mr qui y habite serait tr&#232;s heureux d'avoir une telle d&#233;co :love:
F&#233;licitations &#224; tous ceux qui ont particip&#233;s jusque l&#224;


----------



## Lalis (20 Mars 2007)

Super, ce fil !
:love:


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## plovemax (21 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2007)




----------



## quenaur (21 Mars 2007)




----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2007)

*La tête morte





*​


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2007)

Yop! 
J'y suis retourné. 
Spéciale kassdédi à Roberto (je sais qu'il aime bien le genre "pin-up" ).
Le détourage n'est pas parfait mais bon...
1. J'ai jamais été fort en détourage
2. Avec une souris sur une table en bois bien nervuré encore moins.


----------



## Lalis (22 Mars 2007)

Voilà, ma contribution sera de vous soumettre une image (pont-canal de Briare), car je n'ai pas Photoshop et je ne sais pas (encore assez bien) me servir d'iPhoto ou d'Aperçu. :hein:  Quant à PhotoStudio, que je maitrise un peu mieux, il tourne sous Classic et ne m'a jamais vraiment convaincue.
J'espère que l'image vous inspirera et qu'elle a du "potentiel" ! :style: 



​


----------



## La mouette (22 Mars 2007)




----------



## esope (22 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (22 Mars 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (22 Mars 2007)

*26 mars - 16h*



Ouh laaaa... Un peu morbide... D&#233;sol&#233;e... :rose: (C'est &#224; cause du cadre  :rateau: )


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Ouh laaaa... Un peu morbide... Désolée... :rose: (C'est à cause du cadre  :rateau: )


:love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

Je d&#233;bute, je d&#233;bute


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2007)

:rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Mars 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (22 Mars 2007)




----------



## Pharmacos (22 Mars 2007)

C'est du plagia


----------



## Captain_X (22 Mars 2007)

merci de ne pas oublier de mettre la date et l'heure de fin sur vos posts... pour savoir qui et quand changer d'image


----------



## Redoch (22 Mars 2007)




----------



## lumai (22 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (22 Mars 2007)

*THE COLOR ONE*


----------



## Picouto (22 Mars 2007)

*26 Mars - 16h

*



​


----------



## Jec (22 Mars 2007)

*26 Mars - 16h

*





J'ai ma petite mode animaux .. d&#233;sol&#233; ... ​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Pour ma part, j'ai juste allumé les loupiotes entre autre, pas trop d'inspiration ce soir...:sleep:  ​


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2007)

C'est un paysage propice au rêve, je trouve. 




Vous avez remarqué la tête de femme à droite ?


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Mars 2007)

_*26 Mars - 16h*_





PS : macmarco, respect


----------



## fredintosh (22 Mars 2007)

Un canal, un canard.


----------



## fredintosh (23 Mars 2007)

'tention au décollage ! :sick:


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer par MP ou par mail comment on fait pour rajouter une image comme un petit canard ou un avion 
et que le rendu soit si bon ??

encore merci 
et bravo à tous


----------



## Captain_X (23 Mars 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> C'est un paysage propice au rêve, je trouve.
> tête de femme???
> Vous avez remarqué la tête de femme à droite ?



on dirait roberto de profil surtout non ?


----------



## quenaur (23 Mars 2007)




----------



## Picouto (23 Mars 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> C'est un paysage propice au rêve, je trouve.
> belle image
> Vous avez remarqué la tête de femme à droite ?


Mais oui Jean-Marc biensur !


----------



## unizu carn (23 Mars 2007)




----------



## lufograf (23 Mars 2007)

Allez un petit clin d'oeil à notre Jedi Bigouden préféré...


----------



## Lastrada (23 Mars 2007)

C'est juste ce qu'il faut, no more, no less. Parfaitement cr&#233;dible.


----------



## AuGie (23 Mars 2007)

Petit essai :rose:


----------



## kanako (24 Mars 2007)

super fil (et hop, je m'abonne !) 
Mais vous oubliez de mettre la date et heure de fin !! (bon je sais c'est moi m&#234;me un oubli que je fais souvent, mais je voulais aussi surtout vous f&#233;liciter&#8230

Bravo &#224; tous pour vos modifications, &#231;a donne plein d'id&#233;e.


----------



## plovemax (24 Mars 2007)

*26 mars 16h*
nuit de l'éveil


​


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mars 2007)

Bon, ben...
J'ai fait un peu plus sobre hein. 



​


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2007)

*26 mars 16h*






clic-image blah blah​


----------



## quenaur (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

Houla !
Il va se morfler là ton hélico!!! :affraid:
On dirait moi en train de jouer à Chopper Chalenge.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2007)

Ouh punaise&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4216271 a dit:
			
		

> Ouh punaise&#8230; :mouais:


"Ouh punaise" signifie d'apr&#232;s mon traducteur de BackCat&#169; : "Vach'te, on a dit bidouiller, pas saloper."   


Propos qui bien sur n'engagent que leur auteur...


----------



## quenaur (26 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Houla !
> Il va se morfler là ton hélico!!! :affraid:



Certain 


bobbynountchak	
Citation:
Posté par [MGZ] BackCat  
Ouh punaise 
"Ouh punaise" signifie d'après mon traducteur de BackCat© : "Vach'te, on a dit bidouiller, pas saloper."   
Propos qui bien sur n'engagent que leur auteur..

C'est comme en politique, les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les écoutent.


----------



## Captain_X (26 Mars 2007)

Ca fait plusieurs semaine que je tourne autour de cette photo, qui m'interpelle mais
je n'ai jamais trouv&#233; comment utiliser cette image pour que cel&#224; me plaise vraiment.
donc je la livre en p&#226;ture... 


format jpg zipp&#233; FULL
Format DNG zipp&#233; 10 Mo (avec camera raw)

fin up &#224; 19h15 



Bonne bourre


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mars 2007)

C'est bon la cam&#233;ra thermique dit qu'il n'y a personne !        mais par contre il y a des d&#233;perditions de chaleur ! des travaux sont &#224; faire


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mars 2007)

Ben merde...
Ya un message d'erreur quand je d&#233;zippe la premi&#232;re, et la deuxi&#232;me &#231;a marche, mais aucun soft ne veut l'ouvrir...


----------



## Captain_X (26 Mars 2007)

j'ai remis l'image  en JPG cette fois et c'est bon


----------



## La mouette (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## Paski.pne (26 Mars 2007)

*29 Mars 19h15*





Edit : Merci Captain_X, content que &#231;a te plaise


----------



## Virpeen (26 Mars 2007)

Jeudi 29 mars à 19h15... J'espère que ça te plaira, Captain... :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (26 Mars 2007)

Ben ?  pourquoi t'as tout cram&#233; les blancs ? ils ne t'ont rien fait


----------



## lufograf (26 Mars 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ben ?  pourquoi t'as tout cram&#233; les blancs ? ils ne t'ont rien fait




Oui, mais elle a rajout&#233; des beaux noirs !   Donc &#231;a &#233;quilibre...


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> Ca fait plusieurs semaine que je tourne autour de cette photo, qui m'interpelle mais
> je n'ai jamais trouvé comment utiliser cette image pour que celà me plaise vraiment.
> donc je la livre en pâture...





Bon, je vais passer pour le relou de service...mais pourquoi au lieu de tourner autour de cette photo, tu n'as pas tourné autour de ton sujet ?     Tu serais peut-être arrivé à obtenir une photo qui t'aurait satisfaite


----------



## Virpeen (26 Mars 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ben ?  pourquoi t'as tout cramé les blancs ? ils ne t'ont rien fait


C'est vrai, ça choque ? :rose: 



lufograf a dit:


> Oui, mais elle a rajouté des beaux noirs !   Donc ça équilibre...


Merci... :rose: 

Elle me paraissait sympa comme ça... mais maintenant que je la regarde de plus près... J'sais plus bien... J'essaierai de faire mieux pour la version n&b  (pour que ça plaise @ las :love


----------



## Lastrada (26 Mars 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> C'est vrai, &#231;a choque ? :rose:



Nan, &#231;a pique (*) 









Edit: @Mops :love: :love: :classam&#233;ricaine:





_(*) No hard feelings hey ? si je m'y connaissais, &#231;a se saurait d&#233;j&#224;._


----------



## Mops Argo (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## esope (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## Redoch (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (27 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Bon, je vais passer pour le relou de service...mais pourquoi au lieu de tourner autour de cette photo, tu n'as pas tourn&#233; autour de ton sujet ?     Tu serais peut-&#234;tre arriv&#233; &#224; obtenir une photo qui t'aurait satisfaite



je pouvais pas physiquement, l'objectif est pass&#233; &#224; travers des barri&#232;res et apr&#232;s la vue sur ce b&#226;timent &#233;tait bouch&#233; &#224; droite par un tas de gravas &#233;norme et &#224; gauche par un autre b&#226;timent en cours de d&#233;labrement  bref j'&#233;tais coinc&#233;...

mais de ce que j'ai vu ici l'option est pas si mauvaise, juste que j'avais plus assez de recul sur cette photo je pense.

@Lastrada : ca change &#224; 50 ans on grillait les noirs dans le sud am&#233;ricains o&#249; sont fabriqu&#233;es tes motos (enfin l&#224; c'est un nom g&#233;n&#233;rique car cel&#224; n'a rien &#224; voir avec une moto.... bref)

place aux images, une fois de plus ca claque  j'adore


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mars 2007)

Bon, ben je la mets comme ça, passque j'arrive pas à la passer en dessous de 100Ko sans qu'elle soit toute pourrie, et ça commence à m'agacer.


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lalis (27 Mars 2007)

*29 mars 19h15*




Un peu de m&#233;nage, des tites fleurs etc...


----------



## Picouto (27 Mars 2007)

29 mars 19h15






Je comprends ton embarras ​


----------



## Sloughi (27 Mars 2007)

*29 Mars-19h15*​


----------



## lufograf (27 Mars 2007)

*29 mars 19h15*


Ben moi aussi j'ai passé un petit coup de balai ! 








Et pour les curieux c'est fait avec le Filtre _"petite villa de vacances"_ dans Photoshop ! :rateau: ​


----------



## quenaur (27 Mars 2007)

*29 mars 19h15*


----------



## Lalis (27 Mars 2007)

VBull me dit que je dois donner des cdb à d'autres avant de bla bla bla... :hein: 

@ lufograf : c'est exactement le type de bidouille que j'aimerais savoir faire :love: 

@ quenaur : bel effet saloon  

@ Mops Argo : :king: 


Et à tous : bravo pour vos interprétations de mon triste pont-canal !!!  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Mars 2007)

Wah ! Sympa ce fil ! 
Je reviendrai faire un tour quand j'aurais un peu de temps devant moi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

*29 mars 19h15*






Edit : j'aimes beaucoup ta version Booby ​


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mars 2007)

Bon, je reviens avec un truc que je préfère au premier.


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Mars 2007)

_*29 mars 19h15*_


----------



## plovemax (28 Mars 2007)

29 mars 19h15


​


----------



## macmarco (29 Mars 2007)

Le 29/03/2007 à 19:15


----------



## Picouto (29 Mars 2007)

Vous avez déjà vu ma version là, j'attends les vôtres ici :

1er avril  22h00





Gros jpg ici ​


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2007)

Alors moi c'est facile : j'ai pas regardé ta version avant de faire la mienne, et...
Ben j'ai fait pareil en moins bien en fait. 
J'assume, je poste quand même, je suis fort, grand, poilu et exagérement musclé. Allez-y moquez vous.


----------



## Redoch (29 Mars 2007)




----------



## Paski.pne (30 Mars 2007)

*1er avril (c'est une blague ? :mouais - 22h00*






Un format carré pour rester dans les habitudes de Picouto ​


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2007)

_P.S : bobby, ta photo c'est vraiment de la murde ! 

 _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)




----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2007)

*1er avril - 22h00*


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Mars 2007)

*1er avril - 22h00


*


​


----------



## Sloughi (30 Mars 2007)

*1er Avril-22h00*​


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mars 2007)

Vite fait, mal fait... Pas trop le temps de fignoler...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (30 Mars 2007)

70's style... :rose:


----------



## esope (30 Mars 2007)

vala pour la couleur...


----------



## esope (30 Mars 2007)

et vala pour le noir&blanc


----------



## plovemax (30 Mars 2007)

01/04/07 22h


​


----------



## Captain_X (30 Mars 2007)




----------



## fredintosh (30 Mars 2007)

_I'm sorry, Dave... I can't do that. _ :rateau:


----------



## quenaur (31 Mars 2007)

*1er avril 22h00*


----------



## Redoch (2 Avril 2007)

Il va nous falloir une nouvelle photo à bidouiller....
Alors qui si colle ci pique comme on dit.:rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (2 Avril 2007)

ben on t'en prie jettes toi


----------



## Lastrada (2 Avril 2007)

Sinon, moi je vous propose celle l&#224; : je fais mon Gnoumy






Clic dessus pour l'avoir en grand... 

Si elle vous dit, je peux mettre un raw &#224; disposition. Je serais curieux de savoir ce que vous pourriez en faire ...​


----------



## Virpeen (2 Avril 2007)

Bon ben j'me lance... :rose: (couleurs pourries du web  )


----------



## simiboy (2 Avril 2007)

et bien moi aussi je me lance, c'est d'ailleurs ma première contribution à ce petit jeu que je trouve fort interressant...


----------



## La mouette (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## Redoch (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## teo (3 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2007)

_Bidouille, bidouilles... :rose: :rateau: _​


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2007)

Bah ben sans moi cette fois-ci...
teo a réalisé avec brio ce que j'aurais laborieusement tenté de faire


----------



## Lastrada (3 Avril 2007)

Bravo à tous.

Je suis scotché  

Je mesure mieux l'étendue du fossé que j'ai à franchir.

Bon et les autres là on s'endort pas  

On en veut d'autres !!!


----------



## Redoch (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Bah ben sans moi cette fois-ci...
> teo a réalisé avec brio ce que j'aurais laborieusement tenté de faire


Avec qui?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Kate !


----------



## unizu carn (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4224883 a dit:
			
		

> Kate !



Initiatique ?

Hum.


----------



## Captain_X (3 Avril 2007)

Redoch a dit:


> redondance



si c'est pour poster 2 fois la m&#234;me image mais cadr&#233; diff&#233;rement c'est pas vraiment la peine de poster la seconde ca n'apporte rien ... le truc c'est 1 couleur et/ou 1 noir et blanc, et pas 2 fois la mm en couleur (ou 2 fois la mm en noir et blanc), ou passer celle qui est en couleur en noir et blanc sans rien toucher, faut 2 images DIFFERENTES, bordel c'est pas compliqu&#233; &#224; comprendre.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Avril 2007)

J'avais envie de m'y lancer, mais j'arrive vraiment à rien. Normal quand on connaît rien à Graphic trucmuch et sans Photoshopp. :hein:


----------



## Picouto (3 Avril 2007)

@teo : kesskitafé ce lampadaire pour le décapiter komssa ?​


----------



## Grug (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## lufograf (3 Avril 2007)

Allez une tentative sans trop de paillettes :
Version mosa&#239;que...


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bravo à tous.
> 
> Je suis scotché
> 
> ...



Ca s'apprend, tout s'apprend !


----------



## Lastrada (3 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> Ca s'apprend, tout s'apprend !



J'étais déjà en train de le lire tu penses bien  

C'est vachement bien en fait d'expliquer ce qu'on a fait en cuisine.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## quenaur (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## fredintosh (4 Avril 2007)

_We don't need no education 
We dont need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teachers leave them kids alone
Hey! Teachers! Leave them kids alone!
All in all it's just another brick in the wall.
All in all you're just another brick in the wall._


----------



## Lastrada (4 Avril 2007)

G&#233;niale. J'adore le c&#244;t&#233; hors du cadre


----------



## doudou83 (4 Avril 2007)

Je d&#233;couvre ce nouvel exercice passionnant.N'ayant pas Toshop je suis all&#233; &#224; la recherche d'autres logiciels et voil&#224; le r&#233;sultat. J'esp&#232;re que Lastrada sera content...:love:


*4 Avril - 20h30*



​


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Avril 2007)

_*4 avril - 20h30*_


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Avril 2007)

*4 Avril - 20h30






*


----------



## esope (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## plovemax (4 Avril 2007)

4 avril 20h30
apocalypse


​


----------



## plovemax (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (5 Avril 2007)

*8 avril - 14h00





*​


----------



## plovemax (5 Avril 2007)

Merci Doudou83,
en tant que dernier posteur sur le thème précédent, j'étais en train de me de me creuser la tête pour savoir quelle photo j'allai bien pouvoir mettre : les photos de vacances de la petite famille, çà ne le fait vraiment pas  
Tu me retires donc une épine du pied. :rateau:   :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Avril 2007)

J'ai bricolé un petit truc qui se rapproche de ce que je verrai bien.
Par contre doudou il faudrait que tu mettes un lien vers la photo en grand, là elle est quand même très petite pour vraiment rigoler avec.


----------



## doudou83 (5 Avril 2007)

Very sorry je ne suis pas technique pour un sou  !! je fais comment pour le lien ? la photo vient de la galerie perso


----------



## plovemax (5 Avril 2007)

Tu t&#233;l&#233;charge ta photo sur ImageShack par exemple, et dans les choix propos&#233;s tu prend thumbnail for forum. Limite de taille maxi 1,5 Mo. 
Sinon apr&#232;s tu h&#233;berge l'image sur ton site perso, sur un serveur FTP,... Solutions qui ne sont toujours tr&#232;s facile &#224; mettre en oeuvre (d&#233;pend un peu des comp&#233;tences informatiques de chacun.)


----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2007)

Avec le tram &#231;a va vraiment plus vite!


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Avril 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (5 Avril 2007)

Oupssss génial ça décoiffe !!!  Bobby,JP ,G2LOQ   Plovemax merci du conseil !
 Teo


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Avril 2007)

Ah merde je pensais que tu revenais avec la photo en grande taille.


----------



## doudou83 (5 Avril 2007)

Tram destroy !:love:




​


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2007)




----------



## teo (5 Avril 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> *8 avril - 14h00
> 
> [URL="http://rolivier.paris20.free.fr/images/IMG_2039.jpg"]haute résolution[[/URL]/IMG]
> [/B][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2007)

Amusantes ces petites maquettes 


(on va dire que ma version pr&#233;c&#233;dente &#233;tait la n&b  )


----------



## Captain_X (5 Avril 2007)

8-04 14h00


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Avril 2007)

_*8 avril - 14h00*_


----------



## Picouto (5 Avril 2007)

CaptainX a fait exactement ce que j'allais faire  : virer ce tramway qui m'a pourri la vie quand que j'habitais dans le 14ème


----------



## lufograf (5 Avril 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> CaptainX a fait exactement ce que j'allais faire  : virer ce tramway qui m'a pourri la vie quand que j'habitais dans le 14ème




Oui mais du coup captainX, avec ses potes de TempsX rateau: ), ont eue l'idée saugrenue d'envoyer la machine infernale bouler dans une dimension un peu parallèle : "Allez simple pour la lune" indique le carnet de bord !!  
A la RATP, j'en connais qui vont s'en défriser la moustache !  






​


----------



## Sloughi (5 Avril 2007)

*8 Avril-14h00*​


----------



## Lalis (5 Avril 2007)

@ lufograf, que je n'ai toujours pas le droit de bouler hein: )


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2007)

Pareil,
et pareil....
(vbulletin:casse: )


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2007)

J'l'ai boulé pour vous les gars 
Sinon, c'est terrible, j'aimerai bien savoir faire ca  (avoir au moins la technique )


----------



## Captain_X (6 Avril 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> CaptainX a fait exactement ce que j'allais faire  : virer ce tramway qui m'a pourri la vie quand que j'habitais dans le 14&#232;me



merci; mais tu peux aussi mettre ta contribution ton traitement sera forc&#233;ment diff&#233;rent 

@ lufograf : prochain arr&#234;t = medeline


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2007)




----------



## plovemax (6 Avril 2007)

8 avril 14h


​


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2007)

C'est quoi le truc bizar derriere?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

Saturne?


----------



## simiboy (6 Avril 2007)

une petite bidouille vite fait pour réagir à l'actualité


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2007)

Nous aussi ou a le droit de reagir? :rateau: 
Il a le nez vachement applati ton TGV


----------



## simiboy (6 Avril 2007)

oui mais tu sais à 574 kmh, l'air ça déforme la structure du train  

mais c'est vrai que je n'ai pas passé bcp de temps  sur ça...


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2007)

simiboy a dit:


> oui mais tu sais à 574 kmh, l'air ça déforme la structure du train
> 
> mais c'est vrai que je n'ai pas passé bcp de temps  sur ça...



Bah, on est pas pres de le vendre notre train s'il se deforme comme ca...
sauf si ca se deforme de facon aerodynamique


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2007)

Vivent les trucs faits en 5 minutes&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2007)

Bah moi mes trucs je les ai fait en 4 minutes


----------



## pierreandre (7 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un calendrier qui me satisfait mais je voudrait encore obtenir 
1- le samedi et le dimanche ombr&#233;s ;
2- commencer ma semaine par lundi plut&#244;t que par dimanche comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? je n'y arrive pas.

Pour ceux(celles) qui veulent uncalendrier tr&#232;s simple et/ou qui veulent le voir :
http://ppzx.net/pierre/pier.php5

Amiti&#233;s, pierreandre
&#171;Soyons r&#233;alistes, demandons l'impossible !&#187;


----------



## Redoch (7 Avril 2007)

pierreandre a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un calendrier qui me satisfait mais je voudrait encore obtenir
> 1- le samedi et le dimanche ombrés ;
> ...


----------



## Captain_X (7 Avril 2007)

vos gueules... pour rien dire y'a le bar pour ca...


en plus le but n'est pas le chrono mm si en 4 min on fait moins pire qu'en 5 ... JP prends en 6 sur la prochaine image...

Pierreandre piccole pas avant de cliqu&#233;.


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2007)

Par rapport à la 1ère version...
En N&B pour un "effet" plus "rétro", nan ?!...  










Captain_X a dit:


> vos gueules... pour rien dire y'a le bar pour ca...
> 
> 
> en plus le but n'est pas le chrono mm si en 4 min on fait moins pire qu'en 5 ... JP prends en 6 sur la prochaine image...
> ...


 
Ça m'a pris plus de 5mn : faire "coller" une photo numérique et une vieille illus (peinture) : différence de tonalités et de matières.. 
Je comprends que certains soient "novices" dans la retouche ou le bidouillage, mais prenez votre temps; "on n'est pas aux pièces" !!...  
_Regardez Black BackCat, il ne poste rien; si ça se trouve il ne sait même pas se servir d'un appareil photo !!...  _


----------



## pierreandre (7 Avril 2007)

Merci Redoch pour ta r&#233;ponse rapide,

J'ai comme l'impression que je ne suis pas &#224; la bonne place. Ou, peut-&#234;tre que, comme pour le calendrier je n,ai rien compris.

Le mod&#233;rateur voudrait-il d&#233;placer ce post l&#224; o&#249; j'ai une chance d'avoir une r&#233;ponse plus pratique pour un d&#233;butant.

Merci d'avance, pierreandre


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2007)

Le 08/04/2007 à 14:00


----------



## plovemax (7 Avril 2007)

8 4 2007

Nostalgie


​


----------



## Jec (7 Avril 2007)

C'est pas l'inspiration qui m'a fait mal à la tête ... ​


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2007)

pourquoi avoir rajouté un drapeau??


----------



## quenaur (7 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2007)

Ro punaise&#8230;    Jec & Quenaur, y'a pas, je suis fan !!!!    Faudrait indiquer le fil &#224; mamyblue aussi non ?


----------



## quenaur (7 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4229811 a dit:
			
		

> Ro punaise    Jec & Quenaur, y'a pas, je suis fan !!!!    Faudrait indiquer le fil à mamyblue aussi non ?



J'aurai été surpris du contraire, surtout venant de toi.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2007)

Tu vois ? Si tu sais toi aussi que j'ai quelque chose &#224; dire sur ta production en g&#233;n&#233;ral, &#231;a me rassure un peu. Je dois avouer que je pr&#233;f&#232;re penser que tu fais _expr&#232;s_&#8230;

Malheureusement&#8230; un l&#233;ger doute m'assaille.  T'ai-je r&#233;ellement compris en fait ? 

Hmmm..


----------



## Captain_X (7 Avril 2007)

le principe quand mm pour le rappeler (&#231;a me semble essentiel)... 

c'est voil&#224; une image qu'est ce qu'elle repr&#233;sente pour vous... recadrage, colorim&#233;trie, traitement... l&#224; j'avoue que des fois y'en a que je comprends pas...

vous &#234;tes pas oblig&#233;s de faire TOUTES les images non plus/// merde quoi


----------



## Captain_X (8 Avril 2007)

bon ben je crois que tout a &#233;t&#233; dit...

juste un peu de rigueur... m&#234;me si c'est certain que tout le monde n'est pas au m&#234;me niveau... je suis ni photographe, ni chromiste, ni graphiste... &#224; tel point que je me demande ce que je suis.. bref... un jour j'ai post&#233; une image que je trouvais r&#233;ussi et qui &#233;voquais certaines choses pour moi... et l'on m'a clairement fait comprendre que cette image &#233;tait une merde... et avec le recul, c'&#233;tait une merde. mais justement j'avais pas le recul... c'est pareil pour le post-traitement qu'on propose ici. On peut faire un truc g&#233;nial en 5 min et une merde en 2 heures, le tout c'est de pouvoir se laisser le recul n&#233;cessaire.

Pour ta derni&#232;re photo quenaur tu fais comme tu veux... Personnellement je ne la comprends pas d'ailleurs je trouve que l'original est l'image la plus sous exploit&#233;e depuis le d&#233;but de ce fil. Y'a 3 jours pour bosser l'image... 'tain merde 3 jours c'est pas rien.

c'est pas un concours d'utilisation des filtres destructeurs de photoshop ou autres, avant de tripatouiller tout ces filtres, faudrait commencer par penser au cadrage, &#224; la lumi&#232;re, &#224; la couleur.... d&#233;j&#224; rien qu'avec &#231;a merde y'a deja du boulot.

Pour ceux qui savent pas, allez voir cot&#233; cuisine, posez vos questions, le fil n'est pas un laboratoire d'essai. Quand je vois certain qui font des traitements qui sont vriament canon, qui re-donne un sens personnel &#224;l'image et qui refuse de la poster car y'a une bricole qui les g&#232;nes, je suis d&#233;cu... car on tend vers une attitiude de nivellement par le bas.

La difficult&#233; r&#233;side justement dans l'image qu'on nous propose (on vous impose rien non plus vous avez aucune obligation de poster, bien au contraire)... Pour ma part si on prend la derni&#232;re, telle qu'elle, je la trouve &#224; chier (d&#233;sol&#233; pour son auteur), j'aime pas le cadrage, j'aime pas le sujet, mais bon malgr&#233;s tout j'estime avec une grande pr&#233;tention avoir pu trouver quelque chose qui m'interpellait, et j'ai travailler l'image comme je l'aurais probablement fait si ca avait &#233;t&#233; une des miennes. car justement j'ai vir&#233; ce qui me genait pour m'approprier ce petit bout d'image que je trouvais interressant. Je pourrais faire des d&#233;lires &#224; la lufograf, techniquement je sais faire... mais c'est pas mon trip.

bref... choper l'image, prenez votre temps, n'essayez pas de faire mieux que l'autre, &#224; la limite faudrait pas venir sur le fil tant qu'on a pas fini son image.. la poster et voir comment les autres l'ont "vu". Et surtout &#233;viter un maximum le menu "filtres"... l'efficacit&#233; r&#233;sides souvent dans la sobri&#233;t&#233;... comme disait l'autre "less is more"


J'ai supprim&#233; la fin qui g&#226;chait ce qui est not&#233; ci-dessus. 
A lire attentivement s.v.p. 
Paul


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2007)

Ca y'a aucun doute.


----------



## Lastrada (8 Avril 2007)

T'as oubli&#233; le smiley


----------



## tirhum (9 Avril 2007)

Bon...
Si &#231;a vous dit; un scan d'une vieille photo (argentique)...  




_clic image pour le grand format..._​



P.S :* 12 avril 11heures*

Re-P.S : PRENEZ VOTRE TEMPS !!....


----------



## Klakmuf (9 Avril 2007)

Fait uniquement avec GraphicConverter (j'ai pas Toshop).
Si c'est nul, n'hésitez pas à me le dire


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Avril 2007)

Voilà ce que je vois.
Comme d'hab, merci la compression. Voir ici pour une qualité un peu moins poucrate. (Pour ceux que ça intéresse).


----------



## Captain_X (9 Avril 2007)

bah mooua de prime abord :


----------



## La mouette (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (10 Avril 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2007)

12/04/2007 , 11h 











Première fois que je poste ici... :bebe:

Image traitée avec The Gimp, puis avec le menu "outils" d'Aperçu.


----------



## La mouette (10 Avril 2007)

*12 avril - 11h*


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Avril 2007)

*12 avril 11heures







*  Je sais, cest très spécial, mais j'aime bien le rendu. :mouais:


----------



## lumai (10 Avril 2007)

*
12 avril, 11h





*​


----------



## Virpeen (10 Avril 2007)

12 avril - 11 heures


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

12 avril - 11 heures


----------



## doudou83 (11 Avril 2007)

*12 Avril - 11h00





*​


----------



## Picouto (11 Avril 2007)

Un petit go&#251;t de Normandie lib&#233;r&#233;e​


----------



## plovemax (11 Avril 2007)

12/04/2007 11h


​


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2007)

Merci &#224; tous...  
Maintenant que le "d&#233;lai" est d&#233;pass&#233;, je peux vous montrer la version que j'en avais fait (dans ma "galerie photo")...


----------



## lufograf (12 Avril 2007)

Oupss ! Pas vu l'temps passé moi !! Une ch'tite dernière pour la route...


----------



## wip (12 Avril 2007)

P'tain, c'est trop dur sur PaintShopPro, j'en ai bavé... :rateau:
Vive Toshop :love:



​


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Merci à tous...
> Maintenant que le "délai" est dépassé()[/CENTER]





wip a dit:


> P'tain, c'est trop dur sur PaintShopPro, j'en ai bavé... :rateau:
> Vive Toshop :love:
> 
> ()







> 12/04/2007 11h
> ()
> ​




Il serait bon que chacun mentionne consciencieusement dans son post la date exacte de fin des 72 h, comme dans _72h pour Convaincre_ pour éviter les débordements, aussi réussis soient-ils


----------



## wip (12 Avril 2007)

Ah oui, j'avais pas fait gaffe :rose:. Mais comme il n'y avait pas de nouvelle image &#224; bidouiller... et que je me fait royalement iech au bureau cet aprem...


----------



## lufograf (12 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> Il serait bon que chacun mentionne consciencieusement dans son post la date exacte de fin des 72 h, comme dans _72h pour Convaincre_ pour &#233;viter les&#8230; d&#233;bordements, aussi r&#233;ussis soient-ils





On l'refera plus Mr Teo, c'est promis !   Mais comme les d&#233;bordements semblent s'&#234;tre calm&#233;s, vous pouvez maintenant et en toute s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233; nous proposer votre jolie p'tite nimage &#224; bricoler Mr teo !!  



Et encore avec nos excuses Mr teo... 

_
Edit : Mr Wip, tout mes respects pour le domptage de Paintshop ! c'est de la belle ouvrage ! _


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

Comme il n'y a personne, je m'y colle, ça tombe bien, j'ai une image que je n'arrive pas à exploiter, bon faut dire aussi quelle est pas terrible à part le sujet qui est marrant, une grenouille géante en bronze au milieu d'un rond point.
Amusez vous bien.





Clic sur l'image pour l'avoir en grand.​


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Avril 2007)

*16 Avril 10h50


*




Un peu de vie...


P.S: wip ​


----------



## Captain_X (13 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (13 Avril 2007)

* 16 Avril 10h50*


----------



## Lalis (13 Avril 2007)

@ *G2LOQ* et *La mouette*  
Heureusement que vous êtes là pour sauver ce pauvre animal de son environnement délétère !


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2007)

Le 16 Avril 10h50










​


----------



## La mouette (14 Avril 2007)

*16 Avril à 10h50*


----------



## doudou83 (14 Avril 2007)

J'ai acheté Toshop mais l'utilisation est un peu dure au début ! Voilà ce que je peux vous proposer.... 
*Le 16 Avril à 10h50





*​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

je peux poser une p'tite question ?

comment savoir si une photo a et&#233;   "bidouill&#233;" ou pas  ?
bien evidemment, je parle de "bidouillage" minutieux et realiste  



merci


----------



## plovemax (14 Avril 2007)

*16 avril 10h50*


​


----------



## liquid01 (14 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je peux poser une p'tite question ?
> 
> comment savoir si une photo a eté   "bidouillé" ou pas  ?
> bien evidemment, je parle de "bidouillage" minutieux et realiste
> ...


je suis pas super expert
parfois tu peu le voir a la lumiere , au decoupage des zone plus ou moins anormalement flou


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Très bonne question, mais à poser dans "Côte cuisine" je pense... Ceci dit jusque là, vous l'avez plutôt bien arrangé ma grinouille.  Captain et La Mouette j'adore le taf, il me tarde de voir la suite...


----------



## Klakmuf (15 Avril 2007)

16 avril 10h50


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2007)

Le 16/04/2007 à 10:50


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2007)

*16 avril 10h50*







clic-truc pour blah blah
désolé pour la compression, à 15, ça tue pour que ça rentre dans la taille voulue 
​


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2007)

*Le 16/04/2007 à 10:50*


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2007)

*Vendredi 20 avril 2007 - 20h*​
En l'absence d'autres images, une contribution perso à retravailler pour les amateurs 





Clic-image pour la haute résolution​


----------



## lumai (17 Avril 2007)

Un essai de recadrage entre toutes ces courbes. 




​


----------



## simiboy (17 Avril 2007)

*Vendredi 20 avril - 20h*​




*Lignes Urbaines​*


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Avril 2007)

*Vendredi 20 avril - 20h*​


----------



## Lalis (17 Avril 2007)

*Vendredi 20 avril - 20h​*
Image modeste par bidouilleuse débutante... :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (17 Avril 2007)

Allez, zou...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Vendredi 20 avril - 20h
Je m'entraîne, je m'entraîne...


----------



## Redoch (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## macmarco (18 Avril 2007)

Le 20/04/2007 à 20:00


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Avril 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> *(...)​*
> 
> Image modeste par bidouilleuse débutante... :rose:
> (...)


Je suis complètement débutant aussi... :bebe:
L'important, je crois, est de faire de son mieux, et de demander des conseils de temps en temps.


----------



## La mouette (18 Avril 2007)

*20 avril à 20h *


----------



## Captain_X (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## Lalis (18 Avril 2007)

Merci pour vos encouragements...  
La bidouille avec iPhoto, Aperçu et Seashore et sans Toshop et ses petits camarades, c'est possible, finalement.  
Reste qu'il y a une marge de progrès, hein !  
A suivre ?


----------



## Klakmuf (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## G2LOQ (18 Avril 2007)

*Vendredi 20 avril 2007 - 20h







Anne, ma soeur Anne...
*


----------



## Picouto (18 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## lufograf (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## plovemax (18 Avril 2007)

vendredi 20 avril    20h


​


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## naas (19 Avril 2007)

je lis ce fil avec beaucoup de curiosit&#233;, une id&#233;e fra&#238;che, simple et tr&#232;s stimulante.
dommage que je n'ai ni talent ni photoshop :sick:
j'avais pens&#233; &#224; rempalacer l'eau de la photo pr&#233;c&#233;dente par une all&#233;e pi&#232;tonne, et pour la derni&#232;re photo copier les fen&#234;tres de droite sur la partie centrale, ou bien inserer la face avant de la WII sur le mur lisse, ou bien transformer ce bat&#238;ment en chemin&#233;e de paquebot &#224; la mani&#232;re de le corbusier, ou une tour de lancement d'ariane.
Bref plein d'id&#233;e mais pas de toshop (ni de talent) 


donc bravo &#224; tous les posteurs graphistes de ce fil (le bus sur le fond vert psy ouahouhhhh  )


----------



## kanako (19 Avril 2007)

dîtes y a un truc chiant dans ce fil, c'est qu'on sais jamais quand proposer une nouvelle photo ! :rateau: 
Merci de penser à mettre la date de fin sur vos propositions !  

donc ici c'est le *vendredi 20 avril à 20h*


----------



## MamaCass (19 Avril 2007)

Salut &#224; tous et bravo pour vos bidouilles 

Je suis ce post avec int&#234;ret mais y'a une chose qui m'emb&#234;te c'est que la plupart du temps, je ne me souviens pas de l'image originale :rose: du coup oblig&#233; de faire machine arri&#232;re afin de retrouver l'orginal...

Ce serait possible de mettre un lien vers l'orginal dans chaque post ?

Merci :rose:


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2007)

*vendredi 20 avril &#224; 20h*





​


Image originelle....


----------



## MamaCass (19 Avril 2007)

G&#233;nail  
Merci Tirhum


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2007)

kanako a dit:


> *vendredi 20 avril à 20h*



Merci kanako, de le rappeler, encore 

Donc, ce serait bien à chaque fois d'intégrer à vos posts, le lien vers le post où est la photo (_pas la photo, hein sinon on va avoir des ennuis  un petit "clic droit-copier" dans le numéro du post ou une citation d'un lien)_ et la mention de la date, dans le corps du texte ou en titre.

_- C'est pas si difficile de lire et de se souvenir, hein Dori ? _

_- Ouais ouais, j'ai vu une photo, elle vient juste de passer par là, je donne le lien de suite :rateau: _






Merci à tous et toutes de votre vigilance


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2007)

bon teo qu'est tu fous c'est la nouvelle photo ou pas ?  :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (19 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> _- C'est pas si difficile de lire et de se souvenir, hein Dori ? _
> 
> _- Ouais ouais, j'ai vu une photo, elle vient juste de passer par là, je donne le lien de suite :rateau: _



Tiens, c'est marrant ça, je me sens à peine visée 
Mais moi j'adore ce personnage et tête en l'air comme je suis, ca aurait pu être mon pseudo 

Allez bidouilleurs, bidouilleuses au travail


----------



## lumai (19 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> je lis ce fil avec beaucoup de curiosité, une idée fraîche, simple et très stimulante.
> dommage que je n'ai ni talent ni photoshop :sick:
> j'avais pensé à rempalacer l'eau de la photo précédente par une allée piètonne, et pour la dernière photo copier les fenêtres de droite sur la partie centrale, ou bien inserer la face avant de la WII sur le mur lisse, ou bien transformer ce batîment en cheminée de paquebot à la manière de le corbusier, ou une tour de lancement d'ariane.
> Bref plein d'idée mais pas de toshop (ni de talent)
> ...



Il n'y a pas que photoshop non plus ! 
Tu peux déjà faire une bonne dose de traitement avec des logiciels type graphic converter (payant mais dans une gamme de prix incomparable à photoshop  ) et si tu veux pousser plus loin, the Gimp, gratuit lui, semble offrir pas mal de possibilités y compris la gestion des calques.


----------



## Lalis (19 Avril 2007)

Sur une excellente initiative de Picouto, un fil répertorie tout un tas d'*Applications pour la photo*.   

C'est là que j'y ai trouvé Seashore, que j'apprivoise progressivement.


----------



## plovemax (19 Avril 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Il n'y a pas que photoshop non plus !
> Tu peux déjà faire une bonne dose de traitement avec des logiciels type graphic converter (payant mais dans une gamme de prix incomparable à photoshop  ) et si tu veux pousser plus loin, the Gimp, gratuit lui, semble offrir pas mal de possibilités y compris la gestion des calques.



98% des bidouilles, que j'ai effectuées pour ce fil, l'ont été avec The gimp.


----------



## lufograf (20 Avril 2007)

*vendredi 20 avril à 20h*

Je sais c'est la deuxième, mais elle est sensiblement différente , 
pi en plus je m'ennuyais, 
pi en plus c'est un p'tit clin d'oeil à Téo  
et notre premier appart'bidouill' ! 
(en tout bien tout honneur   )







_C'est vrai, quand même que Photoshop aide bien  _


IMAGE D'ORIGINE​


----------



## Grug (20 Avril 2007)

plovemax a dit:


> 98% des bidouilles, que j'ai effectuées pour ce fil, l'ont été avec The gimp.


et les 2&#37; restants ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2007)

Grug a dit:


> et les 2% restants ?



Macpaint ??


----------



## plovemax (20 Avril 2007)

Grug a dit:


> et les 2&#37; restants ?





			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Macpaint ??



livequartz


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2007)

*Vendredi 20 avril 2007 - 20h*




​pour un zoom arrière clic sur l'image ci-d'sus...  ​
p.s.
bidouillages fait sur 1 jour et demi, 
travaille d'effets sur différents calques,
et aucuns filtres tochop utilisés  
... sur image d'origine proposée part Teo


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2007)

Fin des transformations pour ce tour    

_Allez sortez nous une nouvelle photo, ne laissez pas mourir ce fil, et n'ayez pas peur de plonger les mains dans le cambouis, une photo retravaillée ce n'est pas seulement des filtres ou des niveaux, ça peut -être des recadrages, des bidouillages, des mises "en perspective", des effets de répétitions, bref, ce qu'on a déjà vu ici, et ça des simples éditeurs peuvent être utilisés. Lâchez vous, faites vous plaisir personne ne juge personne, profitez en 

N'oubliez pas *la date* de fin des 72h, et le lien vers la photo originale, et si vous le pouvez, mettez en ligne *votre image originale*. Si vous n'avez pas d'hébergeur pour le fichier, on peut vous aider à en trouver  
_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2007)

Je ne peux être que d'accord avec Mr Téo  
Pour uploader une image originale volumineuse ou tout autre fichier sans limite de taille, je vous propose Mediafire
Le principe de fonctionnement est quasiment le même que celui d'ImageSchack.
Il existe d'autres alternatives mais celle-ci fonctionne plutôt bien.

Bon kikimé une nouvelle image?


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2007)

*la date : mardi 7h30
la photo:



​*


----------



## quenaur (21 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> Fin des transformations pour ce tour
> 
> _Allez sortez nous une nouvelle photo, ne laissez pas mourir ce fil, et n'ayez pas peur de plonger les mains dans le cambouis, une photo retravaillée ce n'est pas seulement des filtres ou des niveaux, ça peut -être des recadrages, des bidouillages, des mises "en perspective", des effets de répétitions, bref, ce qu'on a déjà vu ici, et ça des simples éditeurs peuvent être utilisés. Lâchez vous, faites vous plaisir* personne ne juge personne, *profitez en
> 
> ...



Ah bon, pourtant ce n'est pas ce que l'on m'a fait comprendre.:hein:


----------



## La mouette (21 Avril 2007)

*24 avril - 7h30*







Original​


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2007)

*Mardi 24 avril - 7h30*






Original​
Je me rappelle sur toshop que l'on pouvait copier une photo dans un autre avec un pourcentage de transparence, j'ai essay&#233; de faire la m&#234;me op&#233;ration avec graphic converter, toujours pas trouv&#233; :sick:


----------



## Klakmuf (21 Avril 2007)

*Mardi 24 avril - 7h30*​


----------



## Captain_X (21 Avril 2007)

​




original


----------



## SirDeck (21 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> *la date : mardi 7h30​*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

Original


----------



## Redoch (21 Avril 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (21 Avril 2007)

*Mardi 24 Avril - 7h30







*​


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2007)

Le 24/04/2007 à 07:30



​ Original


----------



## La mouette (21 Avril 2007)

*Mardi 24 Avril - 7h30*


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2007)

Peuch&#232;re il est fait comme un rat :sick:  
c'est fait avec toshop ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Avril 2007)

Oui


----------



## joubichou (21 Avril 2007)

'tain La Mouette t'es bon!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> *la date : mardi 7h30
> 
> ​*












Photo originale dans *ce post*.


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Avril 2007)

*24 avril - 7h30

*


​


----------



## plovemax (22 Avril 2007)

*mardi 20 7h30*



original​


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## simiboy (23 Avril 2007)

*Mardi 24 7h30*​





Original

La ressemblance avec le post pr&#233;c&#233;dent n'est pas voulue, je vient de me rendre compte que c'est assez proche mais je voulais quand m&#234;me poster mon image (je regarde les transformations apr&#232;s avoir fait la mienne)​


----------



## kanako (24 Avril 2007)

Youhou ! Pour une fois j'arrive au bon moment ! 
Alors on va voir ce que vous arrivez à faire avec ça :




(clic dessus pour l'avoir en plus grand)

désolée pour la qualité médiocre de l'image, mon apn étant très vieux il a beaucoup de mal en faible luminosité. Si cette image n'est pas éxploitable à cause de ça, j'en propose une autre.
Bon j'ai beaucoup hésité, j'ai plein de photos de cette série que j'aurai pû proposer ici&#8230;

à vous 

*Jusqu'au Vendredi 27 avril vers 10h*(si je ne me trompe pas&#8230


----------



## La mouette (24 Avril 2007)

C'est soit l'une, soit l'autre ? ou les deux ?

J'ai une préférence pour le bus ..


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est soit l'une, soit l'autre ? ou les deux ?
> 
> J'ai une préférence pour le bus ..



pareil le bus !


----------



## kanako (24 Avril 2007)

Bon, bon, le bus alors ! 




(clic pour avoir l'original)

Jusquà *vendredi 27 avril vers 10h30*


----------



## kanako (24 Avril 2007)

Et voilà ma propre poposition, vu que c'est une photo que j'avais déjà retravaillée&#8230;
en couleurs :






_*l'originale*_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

Pffff!!! satané jpeg qui pourri toutes les couleurs. ​


----------



## Captain_X (24 Avril 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Pffff!!! satané jpeg qui pourri toutes les couleurs.




fait des images plus petites comme ca tu auras moins à les compresser et ainsi tu bousilleras moins tes couleurs.


----------



## La mouette (24 Avril 2007)

*vendredi 27 avril vers 10h30*


----------



## macmarco (24 Avril 2007)

Le 27/04/2007 à 10:30




Originale


----------



## Virpeen (24 Avril 2007)

*Vendredi 27 avril vers 10h30...*




D'après l'*original*


----------



## Captain_X (24 Avril 2007)

Original


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2007)

*vendredi 27 avril vers 10h30*




Original


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2007)

kanako a dit:


> (...)
> 
> *Jusqu'au Vendredi 27 avril vers 10h*(si je ne me trompe pas)











 (*image originale*).









 (*image originale*).



​


----------



## La mouette (25 Avril 2007)

*Vendredi 27 avril vers 10h30*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

C'est partie pour ma version N&B​
D'après l'originale.


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Avril 2007)

*vendredi 27 avril vers 10h30*
* 




*


----------



## joubichou (25 Avril 2007)

joli j'ai deux loques


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Avril 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> joli j'ai deux loques



 Cest gentil, rose même si cest très amateur comme résultat.  

Better next time


----------



## lufograf (26 Avril 2007)

Vendredi 27 avril - 10h30


----------



## Redoch (27 Avril 2007)




----------



## Redoch (27 Avril 2007)




----------



## naas (27 Avril 2007)

A qui le tour ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

A celui qui le demande.


----------



## naas (27 Avril 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> A celui qui le demande.



je dis cela car j'ai déjà proposé une fois et attends que quelqu'un d'autre se dévoue


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2007)

edit : et puis non, en fait. Sorry.


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2007)

Allez allez, une chtite image pour le ouikende ? 


_C'est terrible, j'ai m&#234;me plus le temps de m'amuser par ici  faut que je me motive _


----------



## naas (27 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> Allez allez, une chtite image pour le ouikende ? ..


mon fond d'écran actuel





*lundi 8h00 (genre arrivé au boulot :rateau: )
lien photo*​


----------



## macmarco (27 Avril 2007)

Le 30/04/2007 à 08:00



​*
lien photo*


----------



## La mouette (27 Avril 2007)

*0/04/2007 à 08:00*




Original


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Avril 2007)




----------



## Klakmuf (27 Avril 2007)

*30/04/07 - 8h*




*Original​*


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

@Mops Argo
Excellente idée, par contre le reflet dans la roue de secours corresponds pas du tout.
Quoi j'pourri l'ambiance avec ma remarque à la c**... Ah oui c'est vrai...


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Avril 2007)

Merci à vous et... bonjour chez vous ! 

j'avais pensé au reflet mais j'étais un peu pressé. Promis je rectifierai.:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

C'était juste une boutade.


----------



## naas (27 Avril 2007)

je peux te donner la photo de face si tu veux


----------



## Redoch (28 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2007)

@naas J'ai mis le temps mais j'ai fini par comprendre :style:


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Avril 2007)

​Le 30/04/2007 à 08:00




​ 





​*lien photo*​


----------



## La mouette (28 Avril 2007)

*30/04/2007 à 08:00*




original


----------



## Captain_X (28 Avril 2007)

original


----------



## lufograf (28 Avril 2007)

*30/04/2007 &#224; 08:00*

D&#233;sol&#233;,:rose:  j'ai pas pu m'en emp&#234;cher ! :rateau:







>Captain : simple et classe, bravo  ​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2007)

1° bidouille


----------



## doudou83 (28 Avril 2007)

*Le 30 Avril 2007 - 8h00 -






*​


----------



## Picouto (28 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Avril 2007)

*30/04/2007 à 08:00

**



*​


----------



## plovemax (28 Avril 2007)

30/04/07 à 8:00



original​


----------



## divoli (29 Avril 2007)

30/04/2007 &#224; 8:00 








​


----------



## Captain_X (29 Avril 2007)

original


----------



## divoli (29 Avril 2007)

30/04/2007 8:00




​


----------



## naas (29 Avril 2007)

ma chite tiger E1 vous remercie de votre creativit&#233; :love:


----------



## doudou83 (1 Mai 2007)

Ba y a plus personne pour une ch'tite photoche ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

l'original: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/196/468100237_903dd4d687_b.jpg


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mai 2007)

*02/05/2007 20:00*













* l'original





*​


----------



## guytantakul (1 Mai 2007)

Boom boom bambinooo ! Boom boom !

Encore vite fait - mal fait (surtout pour la lampe et les reflets - le reste &#231;a va, mais je dois tailler bouffer chez mes vieux  )





* l'original
*​


----------



## guytantakul (1 Mai 2007)

Bon, j'ai revu les reflets au sol et l'&#233;blouissement 

(actualisez la page pour vous en rendre compte)

Pff... Ca ne me plait pas des masses... Trop de probl&#232;mes de lumi&#232;res dans l'arri&#232;re-plan... Il n'est pas impossible que je la change encore...


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2007)

*03/05/2007 à 10:30*


----------



## divoli (1 Mai 2007)

02/05/2007 20:00


----------



## doudou83 (1 Mai 2007)

*03/05/07 - 10h30






L'original*​


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2007)

*03/05/07 - 10h30






L'original*​


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2007)

*03/05/07 - 10h30*


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Mai 2007)

*03/05/07 - 10h30

*


​


----------



## guytantakul (1 Mai 2007)

Sympa la flèche  On monte ?


----------



## Lalis (1 Mai 2007)

C'est bien connu : le meilleur moment, c'est quand on monte l'escalier.  

Je ne poste pas : vous avez déjà fait (en mieux) ce que j'aurais aimé faire...


----------



## divoli (1 Mai 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> C'est bien connu : le meilleur moment, c'est quand on monte l'escalier.



Ou le descendre, comme la meneuse de revue...


----------



## Redoch (1 Mai 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (1 Mai 2007)

original


edit : comme quoi bobby t'&#233;tais pas loin de la v&#233;rit&#233;  ... quoi mes chevilles ???


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mai 2007)

​

EDIT : Ah marrant, Captain, j'ai fait exactement le m&#234;me cadrage que toi, en N&B au d&#233;but.  (Pis en fait j'l'ai pas gard&#233;. )


----------



## plovemax (1 Mai 2007)

03/05/07 10h30



original​
merci &#224; ceux qui m'ont coupdeboul&#233; sur les images pr&#233;c&#233;dentes :rose:


----------



## doudou83 (1 Mai 2007)

Trop fort les artistes !!!!   c'est superbe  je trouve le mien bien ridicule maintenant :love:


----------



## Picouto (1 Mai 2007)

*03/05/07 - 10h30

*



​


----------



## plovemax (1 Mai 2007)

03/05/07 10h30



original​


----------



## naas (1 Mai 2007)

désolé pour le découpage (détourage ?)
mais c'est l'exemple de la différence entre 
l'idée et la maîtrise de l'outil photoshop
 :rose:  
original​


----------



## Lalis (2 Mai 2007)

*03/05/07 - 10h30​*



_Avec iPhoto et l'éditeur d'images de Word..._

*Original​*


----------



## macmarco (2 Mai 2007)

Le 03/05/2007 à 10h30




Original​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

c'est fou ce que vous arrivez à tirer d'un escalier. Merci à vous tous.


----------



## Klakmuf (2 Mai 2007)

*3 mai 2007 - 10h30​*



*Horrible ginal​*


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mai 2007)

Depuis peu, je fais quelques essais avec mon nouveau *Samsumg Digimax S1000* dont j'apprends le maniement... :bebe:

Peut-être arriverez-vous à tirer quelque chose de ceci : 











(Un clic sur l'image pour l'afficher en très grande taille.  )
​



Disons *5 mai vers 23h, par exemple*.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mai 2007)

Personnellement, je verrais bien quelque chose comme ça...












(*Image originale*)



​










Human-Fly a dit:


> Disons *5 mai vers 23h, par exemple*.


----------



## Captain_X (3 Mai 2007)

ca pourrait &#234;tre pas mal d'attendre la fin des 72h  la prochaine fois

meuurrrrrciiiiiii


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mai 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ca pourrait &#234;tre pas mal d'attendre la fin des 72h  la prochaine fois
> 
> meuurrrrrciiiiiii



 Ah oui, d&#233;sol&#233;, je me suis tromp&#233; de quelques heures, en effet. 




 Donc, tout le monde a le choix entre la photo pr&#233;c&#233;dente, la mienne, ou &#233;ventuellement une autre. 




Et si elle a finalement commenc&#233;, la session que je proposais expire en fait le 6/05/2007 &#224; 10h30, si je ne me suis pas tromp&#233; une nouvelle fois.


----------



## Mops Argo (3 Mai 2007)

*5 mai vers 23h






*​


----------



## Captain_X (3 Mai 2007)

original


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2007)

*5 mai  vers 23h*







 Clin d'il tout en admiration au travail de Georges Rousse 


*Image originale*



​


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Mai 2007)

Voilà... c'est tout ce que je sais faire avec Photoshop. (même en prenant tout mon temps) :rose:







Comment ça, j'y connais rien en photo(montage) !  ( :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

Originale


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Mai 2007)

*5 mai  vers 23h

*


​


----------



## lumai (3 Mai 2007)

_5 mai 2007 - 23 h_




​


----------



## Lalis (3 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Clin d'il tout en admiration au travail de Georges Rousse ​



Un Georges Rousse qui aurait aussi été inspiré par La Villette ?


----------



## Picouto (3 Mai 2007)

5 mai - 23h




​


----------



## macmarco (3 Mai 2007)

Le 06/05/2007 à 10:30


----------



## Redoch (4 Mai 2007)




----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mai 2007)

Mieux ? (Merci G2LOQ pour ton enseignement !  )


----------



## Crismac (4 Mai 2007)




----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mai 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> ***Image***
> Mieux ? (Merci G2LOQ pour ton enseignement !  )



Ouaip, mais penses aux ombres portées.


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (4 Mai 2007)

*5 Mai vers...23h






*​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2007)

image originale


Starmac


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2007)

*image originale*


----------



## monoeil (5 Mai 2007)

... ou comment se faire couper l'eau sous le pied i

Et désolé bis, j'ai bien (trop?) rogné l'image d'origine  



*image originale*


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mai 2007)

Bravo à toutes les bidouilleuses et tous les bidouilleurs ayant travaillé sur ma photo, sincèrement! 




Contrairement à ce que dit *ce post*, qui contient des erreurs, la session expire en fait *le 6/05/2007 à 10h30*. 









*le 6/05/2007 à 10h30*










(*image originale*)​


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2007)

*le 6/05/2007 à 10h30*


----------



## plovemax (5 Mai 2007)

06/05/2007  10h30



original​Bof, j'arrive pas à faire exactement ce que je veux. Ceci est ce qui s'en rapproche le plus. En espérant faire mieux la prochaine fois..


----------



## plovemax (7 Mai 2007)

Je soumets &#224; vos bidouilles, si vous le voulez bien, cette photographie




En grand

Vous avez jusqu'au *10/05/07 &#224; 13 h.*


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Mai 2007)

> Il faut que tu changes le nom de ta photo sur ton site, et que tu modifies le lien que tu en &#224; fait, car si non, on est oblig&#233;s de bidouiller dans tes r&#233;pertoires perso chez Free.



"C'est fait j'ai &#233;dit&#233; mon post et modifi&#233; le nom de l'image. Cela fonctionne mieux maintenant?"

*C'est parfait ! * :love:


----------



## plovemax (7 Mai 2007)

C'est fait j'ai &#233;dit&#233; mon post et modifi&#233; le nom de l'image. Cela fonctionne mieux maintenant?

Edith : Cooool


----------



## guytantakul (7 Mai 2007)

C'est parfait, il me semble


----------



## naas (7 Mai 2007)

tiens tiens je les retournerais bien pour en faire des petits champignons en lisi&#232;re de bois ces pierres


----------



## La mouette (7 Mai 2007)

*10/05/07 à 13 h.*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)

Mon détourage est moyen, j'ferai mieux la prochaine fois.​
Original


----------



## naas (7 Mai 2007)

bon j'aurais pu améliorer l'ombre sous la glissière de sécurité mais on ne peux pas s'occuper de deux magnifiques bambins et faire joujou avec toshop 

Original

*10/05/07 à 13 h.*​


----------



## guytantakul (7 Mai 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (7 Mai 2007)

*10 Mai 2007 - 13h -






original


*​


----------



## Klakmuf (8 Mai 2007)

*10 mai - 13h​*
_Agaricus sarcosus (toxique)​_



*Original​*


----------



## MamaCass (8 Mai 2007)

Pour le fun  10 mai - 13h






Originale​


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2007)

L&#224;, c'est bon...
Faut que j'arr&#234;te le rhum, j'vois des "trucs" bizarres !... :afraid:


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2007)

*10/05/07 à 13 h













image d'origine​


*​


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2007)

*10/05/07 à 13 h













image originale​



*​


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Mai 2007)

*10/05/07 à 13 h

*


​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mai 2007)

Allez hop, je me d&#233;sabonne de ce fil.


----------



## Redoch (9 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allez hop, je me d&#233;sabonne de ce fil.



Je te comprends, mais je reste abonn&#233;, en attendant l'inspiration.


----------



## macmarco (9 Mai 2007)

Le 10/05/2007 à 13:00


----------



## plovemax (9 Mai 2007)

Merci à tous les contributeurs du fil
Voici mes deux des versions.
10/05/2007 à 13h

D'abord la version couleur




puis la version N&B




l'originale​


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allez hop, je me désabonne de ce fil.





lufograf a dit:


> Et voici Mesdames et Messieurs un nouveau fil* pour nous permettre de passer encore un peu plus à côté de nos vraies vies !
> 
> Le thème de ce fil est somme toute assez simple : *Quelqu'un se dévoue pour livrer une photo aux appétits féroces des accros des filtres, calques et diverses tortures Photoshoppesques (ou autres). Il poste donc soit une photo dont il n'arrive pas sortir quelque chose de potable ou alors tout simplement une photo qui lui semble être une bonne base aux délires créatifs.*
> 
> ...





Captain_X a dit:


> bon ben je crois que tout a été dit...
> 
> juste un peu de rigueur... même si c'est certain que tout le monde n'est pas au même niveau... je suis ni photographe, ni chromiste, ni graphiste... à tel point que je me demande ce que je suis.. bref... un jour j'ai posté une image que je trouvais réussi et qui évoquais certaines choses pour moi... et l'on m'a clairement fait comprendre que cette image était une merde... et avec le recul, c'était une merde. mais justement j'avais pas le recul... c'est pareil pour le post-traitement qu'on propose ici. On peut faire un truc génial en 5 min et une merde en 2 heures, le tout c'est de pouvoir se laisser le recul nécessaire.
> 
> ...


*
je vous remercie de prendre quelques heures à relire ces quelques lignes. Certains ici pensent surement qu'ils sont créatifs, certes, vous vous amusez avec Photoshop mais si vous ne faites que des trucs moches, je ne vois pas à quoi celà sert à part vous défouler pendant vos heures de travail, ce qui est certes une des fonctions de MacGé mais plutôt au bar *


à noter pour un des membres qui est entré dans ce sujet juste pour nous ennuyer : tu crois qu'on ne t'avait pas repéré ? 

*je ferme le sujet à fin de méditation de votre part, c'est bien la méditation, vous verrez.*


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)

c'est réouvert, gare à vos miches !


----------



## doudou83 (11 Mai 2007)

Bon personne pour poster? tout le monde est traumatisé par le modo  alors je me risque je verrai bien....:rateau:

*14 mai 2007 - 19h30 -






la même en grand*​


----------



## La mouette (11 Mai 2007)

*14 mai 2007 - 19h30*


----------



## naas (11 Mai 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Bon personne pour poster? tout le monde est traumatisé par le modo  alors je me risque je verrai bien....:rateau:



ohhh les calanques :love: j'entends les cigales et j'arrive à sentir la chaleur autour de moi


----------



## monoeil (11 Mai 2007)

naas a dit:


> ...et j'arrive à sentir la chaleur autour de moi



Moi ça m'a fait froid dans le dos : je n'ai posté qu'une fois, du coup je me suis cru responsable de cette fermeture momentanée  

Sinon, pour l'image, ça vient bientôt.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mai 2007)

*14 mai 2007 - 19h30 -












image originale​

*​


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2007)

*14 mai 2007 - 19h30 -












image originale​

*​


----------



## Captain_X (12 Mai 2007)

14 mai 2007 - 19h30


Originale


----------



## guytantakul (12 Mai 2007)

Le golem

Originale


----------



## Klakmuf (12 Mai 2007)

*14 mai - 19h30​*



*Original​*


----------



## quenaur (12 Mai 2007)




----------



## macmarco (12 Mai 2007)

​
Le 14/05/2007 à19h30




* 

image originale​*


----------



## macmarco (12 Mai 2007)

Le 14/05/2007 à19h30




* 

image originale​*


----------



## plovemax (13 Mai 2007)

14/05/2007 19h30




original​


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Mai 2007)

*Fin le 14/05/2007 à 19h30

*


​


----------



## doudou83 (13 Mai 2007)

C'est bien sympa tout ça !! bravo les artistes  Apparemment le thème plaît beaucoup à Macmarco :love:   je vais prendre le temps d'en mettre une


----------



## monoeil (13 Mai 2007)

*Chute le 14 mai 07 - 19h30*









*original*


----------



## doudou83 (14 Mai 2007)

*14 Mai 2007 - 19h30 -






Image original
*​


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mai 2007)

Personne n'a encore rien propos&#233;, je soumets donc ceci &#224; vos bidouilles : 











(*image originale en tr&#232;s grande taille*)


Fin de la session 18/05/2007 &#224; 13h30.​



J'avais d&#233;j&#224; propos&#233; *une version bidouill&#233;e* de cette photo dans le thread * 72h pour convaincre*.


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2007)

*18/05/2007 &#224; 13h30*






Original​


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mai 2007)




----------



## Klakmuf (15 Mai 2007)

*18 mai à 13h32​*



*Original​*


----------



## plovemax (16 Mai 2007)

18/05/07 13h32




original​


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2007)

vous ne trouvez vrament pas que le niveau des r&#233;alisations a baiss&#233; ?


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2007)

perso, je dirais que les sources sont un peu "ferm&#233;es"... bref, &#231;a inspire pas trop.
_fin de l'apart&#233;_


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2007)

*18/05/2007  13h30*






Original​


----------



## Captain_X (16 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> perso, je dirais que les sources sont un peu "fermées"... bref, ça inspire pas trop.
> _fin de l'aparté_



pas mieux


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2007)

donc starmac postera la prochaine photo j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2007)

bien. je vois que le d&#233;bat sur la qualit&#233; avance&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (16 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4267824 a dit:
			
		

> bien. je vois que le débat sur la qualité avance



Cette baisse de niveau peut être due à plusieurs choses :
- l'image originale peu inspirante
- la difficulté de se renouveler, au bout de la enième bidouille (chacun faisant toujours un peu le même style de bidouille sur chaque nouvelle photo)
- le manque d'ambition
- le fait que je n'y poste plus   :rateau: 

Peut-être faudrait-il de nouvelles règles ? Faire à chaque fois un petit concours de la meilleure bidouille, pour stimuler les participants ? Laisser une semaine de délai ?


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> perso, je dirais que les sources sont un peu "ferm&#233;es"... bref, &#231;a inspire pas trop.
> _fin de l'apart&#233;_





naas a dit:


> donc starmac postera la prochaine photo j'ai bien compris ?



Cet avis n'engage que moi : je n'ai pas la pr&#233;tention de dire que ces photos sont "ferm&#233;es" pour tout le monde. J'ai pas &#233;crit *m'*inspire, c'est un fait, mais j'ai commenc&#233; par *perso *

J'ai encore moins la pr&#233;tention de dire que mes propositions seraient appr&#233;ci&#233;es comme meilleures 

Voili, voil&#224;  et tralali et tralala... on remet &#231;a ?


----------



## doudou83 (16 Mai 2007)

Nous n'attendons que vous Messieurs les pros . C'est en regardant vos transformations que je pourrai pour ma part m' améliorer et choisir une autre "source"(3è) plus interessante à travailler.


----------



## Captain_X (16 Mai 2007)

faut penser aussi &#224; poster des photos BRUT, car les photos d&#233;j&#224; retravaill&#233; laisse moins de marge de manoeuvre (je pense l&#224; surtout aux traitements des couleurs).

je tiens &#224; rappeler que c'est pas un concours de montage (plus ou moins r&#233;ussi), mais le traitement d'une image. Si je prends mon cas personnelle, j'ai (une facheuse) tendance &#224; faire un traitement noir et blanc, et pas de montage, car c'est j'essaie d'imaginer comment j'aurais pu prendre cette image. Et je ne m'en lasse pas du tout (enfin selon l'image d'origine).


----------



## fredintosh (16 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Cet avis n'engage que moi : je n'ai pas la prétention de dire que ces photos sont "fermées" pour tout le monde.


C'est juste. Je reste abonné à ce fil, car il y a quand même de ci de là de très chouettes trucs, et puis je ne prétends pas que mes critères de jugement soient universels. On apprécie parfois d'autant mieux de belles bidouilles après en avoir vu de moins belles.


----------



## doudou83 (16 Mai 2007)

Alors tout va pour le mieux , nous pouvons continuer à nous améliorer !


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mai 2007)

Merci aux personnes qui ont bidouillé mon image, et qui en ont proposé des traitements qui m'ont semblé intéressants, et que j'ai appréciés. 




Cette fois-ci, j'avais volontairement attendu presque une vingtaine d'heures entre la fin de la session précédente et le moment où j'ai proposé la dernière image en date.
Je pensais qu'il valait mieux ne pas laisser trop longtemps ce thread sans image à traiter. 

Ceci dit, je n'avais pas non plus l'impression de proposer quelque chose de catastrophique en soi, loin de là.

1) J'aime bien l'image que j'ai proposée, et je l'assume.
2) Je pensais sincèrement qu'elle pouvait se prêter à pas mal de bidouilles, et je l'assume aussi.
Il me semblait qu'outre les possibilités de montages, cette image non-retravaillée pouvait permettre aux bidouilleurs de travailler la lumière, les couleurs, les contrastes, l'exposition, etc... 

Puisqu'il semble qu'il semble que ce point de vue soit minoritaire, autant que l'actuelle session se termine tout de suite, et qu'une nouvelle image soit proposée dès que possible.


----------



## macmarco (16 Mai 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Merci aux personnes qui ont bidouillé mon image, et qui en ont proposé des traitements qui m'ont semblé intéressants, et que j'ai appréciés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Personnellement, j'ai bien envie de relever le défi de ton image à bidouiller.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi abréger cette session, si on manque d'inspiration, on attend la prochaine, voilà tout.
L'idée du fil c'est quand même celle d'un défi à relever, on n'est pas chez Foucault non plus.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mai 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai bien envie de relever le défi de ton image à bidouiller.
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi abréger cette session, si on manque d'inspiration, on attend la prochaine, voilà tout.
> L'idée du fil c'est quand même celle d'un défi à relever, on n'est pas chez Foucault non plus.


OK. 

Chacun est donc libre de traiter cette image, ou d'en poster une nouvelle.


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2007)

et si on s'amusait &#224; totoshop plut&#244;t que d'&#233;crire ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mai 2007)

naas a dit:


> et si on s'amusait à totoshop plutôt que d'écrire ?


Avec plaisir.  




Voici justement ce que je propose comme bidouille de ma propre image : 






*18/05/2007 à 13h30













Original*​

​


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Mai 2007)

*18/05/2007  13h30

*


​


----------



## plovemax (16 Mai 2007)

Je viens de reregarder les 565 posts du fil. Le niveau des r&#233;alisations a-t-il baiss&#233;? Indubitablement mais dans les m&#234;me proportions que le nombre de contributeurs pour chaque session. A chaque fois que des remarques sur la qualit&#233; des images post&#233;es a eu lieu, &#224; chaque fois cela correspond &#224; une image peu inspirante (dont la mienne que j'assume totalement) avec un nombre restreint de posteurs, parmi lesquels on trouve peu de "pro" d'ailleurs (Ce n'est pas un reproche, c'est un constat).
En ce qui concerne mes contributions personnelles,j'ai pris le choix de me poser une double question quand je vois chaque image :
1-quelle histoire me raconte cette photo?
2- quelle histoire ai-je envi de raconter &#224; partir de cette photo?
Parfois (le plus souvent) c'est une id&#233;e de montage qui me vient &#224; l'esprit. Parfois c'est une envie de traitement de l'image &#224; proprement parler.
Encourag&#233; par lufograf d&#232;s la premi&#232;re session, j'ai consid&#233;r&#233; que le montage ou la transformation &#233;taient des traitements autoris&#233;s, peut-&#234;tre me suis-je tromp&#233;. (Attention je ne dis pas que je me compare &#224; Lufograf, je suis m&#234;me tr&#232;s loin d'avoir son talent. Mais le montage m'amuse.) Il est vrai que certaines de mes contributions sont nulles mais, sur le moment, elles me plaisaient, au moins partiellement et j'ai beaucoup de mal &#224; r&#233;sister &#224; l'envi de faire partager mon travail (Et je vous jure que vous avez &#233;chapp&#233; &#224; des horreurs   ). Je vais cependant faire un effort pour &#233;viter de tels errements &#224; l'avenir. Je ne suis pas un pro mais j'ai saisi ce fil comme pr&#233;texte pour me distraire en essayant de faire quelque chose de constructif et de le faire partager aux autres. J'esp&#232;re avoir apport&#233; du plaisir au moins &#224; quelques-uns.

Voil&#224;, c'&#233;tait mon coming-out. Un peu long mais comme deux des remarques sur la qualit&#233;s des posts sont venu juste apr&#232;s mes contributions, je me suis senti vis&#233; (A tord ou &#224; raison quand sais-je et qu'importe?). Je n'attend pas sp&#233;cialement de r&#233;ponse.


Voici ma version N&B du cimeti&#232;re.

18/05/2007 13h30



l'original​


----------



## monoeil (16 Mai 2007)

*18/05/2007 &#224; 13h30










Original*​

Edit : Euh, je viens de finir de vous lire et je voudrais pr&#233;ciser que mon image est sans aucun rapport avec vos derniers commentaires. (Je ne vois aucun ronfleur parmi vous etc)


----------



## macmarco (17 Mai 2007)

Le 18/05/2007 à 13h30







* Original*​


----------



## Captain_X (17 Mai 2007)

il ya bidouilles et laboratoire d'essai tout le monde n'est pas oblig&#233; de savoir faire un montage, ce n'est pas une obligation, loin s'en faut. Il est bien entendu possible d'en faire. Mais l&#224; ca devient syst&#232;matique et pas toujours interressant. 








original ?


----------



## kanako (20 Mai 2007)

Bin moi je l'aime bien ce fil.
Je crois que la principale difficult&#233; est de choisir l'image qui inspirera les gens.

J'en propose une, toujours dans mon trip usine en ruine. Si celle-l&#224; n'inspire pas grand monde, j'en ai d'autres en stoc. Je me suis dit qu'elle irait bien parcequ'il est possible de faire plusieurs sorte de cadrages diff&#233;rents les un les autres, et moi j'aime bien les photos de ciel, de trucs cass&#233;s, en ruine, d'usines&#8230;





Pour le moment le cadrage et la lumi&#232;re ne sont pas top, mais retravaill&#233;s, y a moyen d'avoir quelque chose de sympa.
Cliquez sur l'image pour avoir le gros format.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mai 2007)

Par contre c'est quoi la date butoir?


----------



## kanako (20 Mai 2007)

ah pardon je pensais l'avoir mise. Bin &#231;a nous am&#232;ne &#224; *mercredi 23 mais 2007 &#224; 16h*


----------



## Redoch (20 Mai 2007)




----------



## Pierrou (20 Mai 2007)

ben... j'ai fait &#231;a, moi... :rose:


----------



## Captain_X (20 Mai 2007)

original


----------



## tirhum (20 Mai 2007)

*Mercredi 23 mai 2007 &#224; 16h.*






original​


----------



## MamaCass (20 Mai 2007)

mercredi 23 mais 2007 à 16h




originale​


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Mai 2007)




----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Mai 2007)

C'est toujours pas le top, mais &#231;a s'am&#233;liore


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)




----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2007)

*Mercredi 23 mai 2007 à 16h.*


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2007)

*mercredi 23 mai 2007 à 16h












image originale ​*​


----------



## Captain_X (21 Mai 2007)

original


----------



## Mops Argo (21 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## plovemax (21 Mai 2007)

23/5/7 16h
version N&B




Quand à la version couleur çà passe pas avec la charte du site je met une vignette




Original​


----------



## quenaur (22 Mai 2007)

Mercredi 23 mai 16h00






Original​


----------



## macmarco (22 Mai 2007)

Le 23/05/2007 à 16:00


​ 
Original

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2007)




----------



## kanako (23 Mai 2007)

Superbes toutes vos modifications ! merci (je suis contente mon image a apparement pas mal inspir&#233 

Malheureusement j'ai pas le temps de bidouiller moi-m&#234;me. Mais je le ferai plus tard, l'image sera dans "vos plus belles..." ou nulle part si &#231;a vaut pas le coup


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Mai 2007)

Euh.. on _a le droit_ de pr&#233;senter cette photo? Ou alors c'est anti-charte..?
C'est la nouvelle photo officielle du Pr&#233;sident de la r&#233;publique...


----------



## La mouette (23 Mai 2007)

Il est déjà 16h ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il est déjà 16h ?



Cette histoire des 16h a du m'échapper alors.. faudra que je relise le fil visiblement


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mai 2007)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Cette histoire des 16h a du m'échapper alors.. faudra que je relise le fil visiblement



Relire tout le thread est une bonne idée, mais tu peux déjà commencer par *ce post*, qui fixait la fin de l'actuelle session de 72h.  

Ceci dit, tu n'es pas le premier à te tromper dans les dates et/ou dans les heures. C'est arrivé à d'autres, dont moi, justement.


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Mai 2007)

Ok, merci.. en effet je viens de me revoir une quinzaine de pages du thread, dans lesquelles je ne voyais aucune allusion à cette nouvelle regle, qui ne devait pas exister au début je crois.

Je précise tout de meme pourquoi j'ai proposé cette photo, au cas ou celle ci sera tout de meme retenue:

Dans un 1er temps, n'étant pas photographe, je voulais demander aux vrais pros du forum ce qu'ils pensaient de cette photo techniquement parlant, comme ça, juste par curiosité (car j'imagine que pour etre choisi comme photographe officiel du président, faut etre plutot doué, et je ne voyais rien de spécial qui laissait penser ça en regardant la photo).

Et en fait, je me suis dit, tiens, plutot que d'ouvrir un sujet pour ça, qui n'interessera personne, pourquoi ne pas la proposer ici, ça sera un moyen de "tester" et "taquiner" le travail de ce photographe.

_*DW*_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Il y a déjà un thread où l'on décortique les photo, je pense qu'elle aura plus sa place là bas : de l'art du cadrage au scalpel.


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2007)

Qui plus est l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce fil est de voir ce que chacun peut voir et exploiter &#224; partir d'une photo brute. L&#224; il s'ag&#238;t d'une photo qui a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; exploit&#233;e et travaill&#233;e.
Pour les 72h il en a &#233;t&#233; question au d&#233;but de ce fil. 

Edit : dans le premier post de ce fil d'ailleurs  &#199;a peut  &#234;tre utile des fois de lire le premier post d'un fil pour savoir ce dont il est question. En voici un extrait



lufograf a dit:


> Et voici Mesdames et Messieurs un nouveau fil* pour nous permettre de passer encore un peu plus &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de nos vraies vies !
> 
> Le th&#232;me de ce fil est somme toute assez simple : *Quelqu'un se d&#233;voue pour livrer une photo aux app&#233;tits f&#233;roces des accros des filtres, calques et diverses tortures Photoshoppesques (ou autres). Il poste donc soit une photo dont il n'arrive pas sortir quelque chose de potable ou alors tout simplement une photo qui lui semble &#234;tre une bonne base aux d&#233;lires cr&#233;atifs.*
> 
> ...


----------



## guytantakul (23 Mai 2007)

lumai a dit:


> ...L&#224; il s'ag&#238;t d'une photo qui a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; exploit&#233;e et travaill&#233;e.



Ouais ? Ben pourtant je la trouve assez moyenne voire m&#233;diocre, moi.
Le bouquin "love" qui fait vibrer la vision, la profondeur de champ, le cadrage, le bouton du veston trop haut... 
Y'avait moyen de faire bien plus "valorisant". Sabotage ?


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Sabotage ?



La rumeur dit que c'est Cécilia qui l'aurait conseillé


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

C'est pas tout &#231;a mais on bidouille quoi nous maintenant?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Ah ben laissez moi deux secondes je prends la main !


----------



## joubichou (23 Mai 2007)

'tain il aurait du m'appeler Sarko,je l'aurais pris en macro,j'adore prendre tout ce qui est petit


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> 'tain il aurait du m'appeler Sarko,je l'aurais pris en macro,j'adore prendre tout ce qui est petit



 
Le 105 n'aurait pas suffit.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Je vous donne deux versions de la même photo prise avec deux diaphragmes (je crois je me rappelle plus trop) de différence et brut de scan j'ai même pas recadré :

Photo 1.

Photo 2.


----------



## La mouette (23 Mai 2007)

*26 mai 19h30*


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2007)

*26 mai 19h30*



​


C'est ma première bidouille :rose: , je réclame donc votre indulgence, et surtout quémande vos critiques constructives


----------



## fredintosh (23 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je vous donne deux versions de la même photo prise avec deux diaphragmes (je crois je me rappelle plus trop) de différence et brut de scan j'ai même pas recadré :
> 
> Photo 1.
> 
> Photo 2.



Pour la personne qui propose la photo, ce serait sympa de l'afficher aussi dans le post original en taille "web", pour que tout le monde puisse en profiter sans être obligé de télécharger la photo sur son bureau, lancer aperçu ou photoshop, etc.
Sinon, c'est difficile de comparer avec les photos bidouillées et d'apprécier le travail fourni.

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Photo 1 : 






HD photo 1

Photo 2 : 






HD photo 2

Bon sinon j'espère que ça vous plait, ça fait un moment que je sait pas par quel bout prendre cette photo !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## Paski.pne (24 Mai 2007)

_Pour le 26/05/2007 &#224; 19h30_






Original​


----------



## cbbastopolo (24 Mai 2007)

... en moyen format également ( et ma première participation aussi accessoirement ) :








> posté par ordé :
> Bon sinon j'espère que ça vous plait, ça fait un moment que je sait pas par quel bout prendre cette photo !
> Original


je trouve que les deux photos sont superbes


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mai 2007)

Jusqu'au 26/05/07 - 19h30












(Original : _*HD photo 1*_ )
​


----------



## Captain_X (24 Mai 2007)




----------



## Redoch (24 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (24 Mai 2007)

Le 26/05/2007 à 19:30





Original


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2007)

Original​


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Mai 2007)

*26 mai 19h30
*



​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2007)

*26 mai 19h30
*



​
Juste pour le fun, y'a déjà des trucs super (cbbastopolo & Redoch très proches mais vraiment superbes  et G2LOQ pas mal non plus)


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2007)




----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2007)

Brut de scan...





_clic image..._



*Samedi 1er juin 18h30*​


----------



## Captain_X (30 Mai 2007)

elle est pas simple celle là 


Original


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

On va dire que c'est ma version couleur. 




Pinaise, pas facile, y a quelques truc parasite qui mon gêné, la voiture, le lampadaire et l'abri bus.


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Pinaise, pas facile, y a quelques truc parasite qui mon g&#234;n&#233;, la voiture, le lampadaire et l'abri bus.


Pour &#231;a que je vous l'offre en p&#226;ture !.... 

Merci.


----------



## Mops Argo (30 Mai 2007)

moi je l'aime bien cet abri bus par contre le demi tour...






​


----------



## doudou83 (30 Mai 2007)

*Samedi 1er juin - 18h30






Original

*​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

On va dire samedi 2 juin, plutôt et puis vers 18h30.






Originale

​


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour ça que je vous l'offre en pâture !....
> 
> Merci.






​


----------



## mado (31 Mai 2007)

Très belle page 





​


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mai 2007)

*Samedi 1er juin 18h30














( original ) 



​*​


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2007)

*Samedi 1er juin 18h30














( original ) 



​*​


----------



## plovemax (31 Mai 2007)

*Samedi 2/06 18h30*
version couleur 



version NB





original​


----------



## Klakmuf (31 Mai 2007)

2 juin 18h30






Original​


----------



## ange_63 (31 Mai 2007)

Samedi-2-juin-18h30




​


----------



## Paski.pne (1 Juin 2007)

*Samedi 2 juin - 18h30






Original

*​


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Juin 2007)

*Le 1er ou 2 juin 18h30*​


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2007)

mais virez moi cet arret de bus !


----------



## quenaur (1 Juin 2007)

2 juin 19h30






Original​


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juin 2007)

*Samedi 2 juin, vers 18h30*​
Années 50, non ?


----------



## NED (1 Juin 2007)

-2 juin 18H30-





​


----------



## teo (2 Juin 2007)

*Samedi 2 juin - 18h30*





L'originale​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

Allez, pour r&#233;animer un peu ce fil.
J'offre cette photo &#224; vos mains agiles.





Clic sur l'image pour avoir l'originale
S'amuse qui veut.​


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juin 2007)

*Pour le 13 juin / vers 15h30...​*




Et hop! (*l'original*)... Chouette photo kromozom  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

J'en ai oubli&#233; ma version.​
Merci Virpeen 
teo


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2007)

Le 13/06/2007 à 15:30


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2007)




----------



## Beroth (10 Juin 2007)

Tr&#232;s sympa macmarco


----------



## doudou83 (11 Juin 2007)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 13 juin 2007 - 15h30






L'original
*​


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Juin 2007)

*13 Juin vers 15h30

*


​


----------



## cbbastopolo (11 Juin 2007)

*L'original*


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2007)

Bidouillez moi jusqu'au 13 Juin vers 15h30.












*(image originale)*​


----------



## ange_63 (12 Juin 2007)




----------



## plovemax (12 Juin 2007)

Vraiment dur celle-l&#224;. La photo originale est d&#233;j&#224; bonne telle quel. Voici mes deux versions. Les jeux sont ouverts jusqu'au 13 juin 2007, 15h30.

Stairway to...





Urban way of life




l'original​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> http://gregoire.berquin.free.fr/broll/spaceship.jpg​


Wouah! Génial! Vraiment!


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juin 2007)

Oui, mais "chaines de distribution" aurait été un aussi bon titre


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2007)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 13 juin 2007 - 15h30





clic-image blah blah


L'original*​


----------



## BioSS (17 Juin 2007)

J'aime pas les filtres. J'ai du mal &#224; voir l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce genre de travaux, car il n'y a aucune
cr&#233;ation et presque aucune cr&#233;ativit&#233; l&#224;-dedans. Foutre un halo, faire une post&#233;rization, c'est deux trois r&#233;glages, mais absolument pas une cr&#233;ation&#8230;

Bravo quand m&#234;me &#224; celles du dessus, bien meilleures que celles de la premi&#232;re page.
Elles sont au moins le produit d'un travail &#224; la main, d'une vision des choses (recadrage, etc),
o&#249; les filtres sont un moyen et non une fin&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (17 Juin 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> J'aime pas les filtres.


Bonjour.  C'est agréable, comme entrée en matière de ton premier post sur ce fil.



BioSS a dit:


> J'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt de ce genre de travaux, car il n'y a aucune création et presque aucune créativité là-dedans. Foutre un halo, faire une postérization, c'est deux trois réglages, mais absolument pas une création


Oui, tu n'as pas tort, sauf que certains savent quand même les utiliser à bon escient, et à juste dose, ne généralisons pas.
Utiliser un filtre sans que ça soit tape-à-l'oeil, c'est du boulot, et certains ici y parviennent je crois. D'autres pas, effectivement. Et toi ?  

Mais surtout :


BioSS a dit:


> Bravo quand même à celles du dessus, bien meilleures que celles de la première page.


Entre la première page et cette page là, il y en une trentaine d'autres.  
Si déjà tu donnes ton avis, de façon si impromptue comme si tu avais posté 10 travaux, jettes-y un oeil avant de tout condamner en bloc, il n'y a pas que des filtres posterisés...
Et puis, il y a aussi des trucs tout pourris, bien sûr.

Ah, et puis comme tu es graphiste et que tu donnes des leçons :
1. libre à toi de montrer ton savoir faire sur ce fil, ça te donnerait plus de légitimité à critiquer.
2. es-tu sûr que ton avatar visiblement home made soit le reflet de ton souci du bon goût et du travail bien fait ?


----------



## macmarco (17 Juin 2007)

Bio "ess" "ess", avant d'aller voir ton profil, je me posais la question suivante à propos de ta signature : 18 ans.... ton âge  où le nombre d'années que tu es graphiste ?
Finalement, c'est ton âge et en fait c'est quand même un peu rassurant, y a de l'espoir, tu prendras peut-être de la maturité en tant qu'homme et en tant que graphiste.
Parce que là, ça fait quand même un peu freluquet qui se la pète avec sa crête !


----------



## BioSS (18 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bonjour.  C'est agr&#233;able, comme entr&#233;e en mati&#232;re de ton premier post sur ce fil.
> 
> 
> Oui, tu n'as pas tort, sauf que certains savent quand m&#234;me les utiliser &#224; bon escient, et &#224; juste dose, ne g&#233;n&#233;ralisons pas.
> Utiliser un filtre sans que &#231;a soit tape-&#224;-l'oeil, c'est du boulot, et certains ici y parviennent je crois. D'autres pas, effectivement. Et toi ?



Je dois avouer que pour une entr&#233;e en mati&#232;re, c'est un peu sec et ac&#233;r&#233;&#8230; Mais
j'ai vraiment du mal tellement j'ai vu de topics du genre sur tous les forums de
graphisme de la terre&#8230;
Quant &#224; moi ? Les filtres, tr&#232;s peu pour moi, &#224; moins qu'il fassent parti du processus,
genre Flou gaussien, directionnel, de forme, radial, etc&#8230;



fredintosh a dit:


> Mais surtout :
> 
> Entre la premi&#232;re page et cette page l&#224;, il y en une trentaine d'autres.
> Si d&#233;j&#224; tu donnes ton avis, de fa&#231;on si impromptue comme si tu avais post&#233; 10 travaux, jettes-y un oeil avant de tout condamner en bloc, il n'y a pas que des filtres posteris&#233;s...
> Et puis, il y a aussi des trucs tout pourris, bien s&#251;r.



Justement, j'ai pas tout condamn&#233; en bloc, j'ai bien dis que la derni&#232;re page que j'avais lue &#233;tait bien meilleure que les autres, car elle t&#233;moignait d'un v&#233;ritable processus cr&#233;atif et non de la b&#234;te application d'un algorythme&#8230;



fredintosh a dit:


> Ah, et puis comme tu es graphiste et que tu donnes des le&#231;ons :



Je donne pas de le&#231;on, je constate, et j'expose un avis.
J'ai mat&#233; le d&#233;but du fil, j'ai fait "arg, encore un des ces topics&#8230;". J'suis all&#233; &#224; la derni&#232;re page, j'ai vu que le niveau n'&#233;tait pas du tout le m&#234;me, je me suis donc dis que y avait pas que de la bouse 



fredintosh a dit:


> 1. libre &#224; toi de montrer ton savoir faire sur ce fil, &#231;a te donnerait plus de l&#233;gitimit&#233; &#224; critiquer.
> 2. es-tu s&#251;r que ton avatar visiblement home made soit le reflet de ton souci du bon go&#251;t et du travail bien fait ?




1 - En effet, je devrais peut-&#234;tre m'y pencher, mais j'y gagnerais pas grand chose&#8230;
2 - Ah je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord, mon avatar est loin d'&#234;tre parfait&#8230; C'est juste qu'il a une forte valeur affective (il date de 2003), et que surtout, il est anim&#233;, et que ce n'est plus possible sur MacG si j'en change&#8230;

PS : Tu m'as ouvert les yeux sur cet avatar, j'avais compl&#232;tement oubli&#233; &#224; quel point il avait pris un coup de vieux&#8230; J'en ai mis un autre provisoirement&#8230;


----------



## BioSS (18 Juin 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Bio "ess" "ess", avant d'aller voir ton profil, je me posais la question suivante &#224; propos de ta signature : 18 ans.... ton &#226;ge  o&#249; le nombre d'ann&#233;es que tu es graphiste ?
> Finalement, c'est ton &#226;ge et en fait c'est quand m&#234;me un peu rassurant, y a de l'espoir, tu prendras peut-&#234;tre de la maturit&#233; en tant qu'homme et en tant que graphiste.
> Parce que l&#224;, &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me un peu freluquet qui se la p&#232;te avec sa cr&#234;te !



C'est un point de vue. En m&#234;me temps, on me dit &#231;a &#224; chaque fois que j'ouvre
un peu ma gueule. A croire qu'&#224; 19 ans (et non 18, car l'image est d&#233;pass&#233;e, merci de me
le faire remarquer), on a pas le droit d'avoir des convictions.


----------



## Captain_X (18 Juin 2007)

et si vous claquiez vos mouilles ... et si Bioss peut nous faire partager son immenses savoir, on lui en serait reconnaissant... relis bien le premier post du thread ... reflechis y bien .. tu peux relire aussi certains de mes posts ou ceux d'Al&#232;m ... l&#224; encore tu y refl&#233;chis .. tu reviens dans 7 jours .... et puis si il te plait pas tu prends tes miches et tu d&#233;gages ... 

finalement la solution est simple non ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2007)

Hors délai, mais n'ayant pas eu le temps de me pencher sur cette photo auparavant...  







BioSS a dit:


> Je dois avouer que pour une entrée en matière, c'est un peu sec et acéré Mais
> j'ai vraiment du mal tellement j'ai vu de topics du genre sur tous les forums de
> graphisme de la terre
> Quant à moi ? Les filtres, très peu pour moi, à moins qu'il fassent parti du processus,
> ...





BioSS a dit:


> C'est un point de vue. En même temps, on me dit ça à chaque fois que j'ouvre
> un peu ma gueule. A croire qu'à 19 ans (et non 18, car l'image est dépassée, merci de me
> le faire remarquer), on a pas le droit d'avoir des convictions.


Tu dis ne pas donner de leçon, alors change de ton quand tu t'adresse à quelqu'un; évite d'être agressif et condescendant.
Et puis cet air blasé : _" j'ai vraiment du mal tellement j'ai vu de topics du genre sur tous les forums de
graphisme de la terre"_ À 19 ans tu parles déjà comme un vieux con ?!
À 19, 35 ou 75 ans on a toujours quelque chose à apprendre, alors arrête de te la jouer et écoute un peu les autres.
De plus, là, sur ce fil, "on" est pas sur un forum de pro du graphisme...  
Bref ! Vu ton comportement, ne viens pas te plaindre et/ou pleurer dans les jupes du pion...
Sois un peu plus amène et mesuré, tu verras, ça ira tout seul ensuite... 
Et pour quelqu'un qui se revendique "pro", ton (ancien) avatar et quelques dessins et réalisations sur ton site me laissent un peu.... dubitatif.


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2007)

_&#231;a va charcler, ch&#233;rie ! 
_


----------



## BioSS (18 Juin 2007)

Waouh ! La lev&#233;e de boucliers. Du calme, j'ai rien dis de grave, rien d'important, j'ai juste expos&#233; un avis, pas de quoi ensorceler des poup&#233;es vaudou pour me descendre !

Je me la joue pas vieux con, mais j'ai parcouru des dizaines des forums de graphismes et
je connais m&#234;me certains forums qui interdisent ce genre de topic. Si vous voulez un r&#233;sum&#233; de ma pens&#233;e sur la question des filtres, voil&#224; un article &#233;cris par quelqu'un qui lui a suffisamment d'age pour &#234;tre pris au s&#233;rieux, puisque cette variable semble &#234;tre d&#233;terminante pour vous. Je pense que vous comprendez mieux certaines choses, pourquoi certains travaux ici valent le coup d'&#234;tre qualifi&#233; de cr&#233;ation, et d'autres m&#233;ritent &#224; peine le nom d'image filtr&#233;e&#8230;



> Bref ! Vu ton comportement, ne viens pas te plaindre et/ou pleurer dans les jupes du pion...



Quand trois abrutis passent leur temps &#224; te bouler rouge sur n'importe quel topic sans aucune raison si ce n'est pour leur simple plaisir, c'est suffisamment lourd pour en avertir les modo qui sont charg&#233;s d'assurer la prosp&#233;rit&#233; des forumeurs. En revanche, je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me &#224; assumer les coups rouges donn&#233;s sur mes posts virulents, car apr&#232;s tout, les coups de boule sont l&#224; pour &#231;a.


----------



## Captain_X (18 Juin 2007)

ou&#233; mais on s'en cogne, nous ca nous amuse, et on t'emmerde...

je peux pas &#234;tre plus claire... quand &#224; l'utilisation des filtres ici personne n'en fait l'apologie, surtout pas moi, donc ca te plais pas, tu va monter ton forum de branleurs inv&#233;t&#233;r&#233;s sur ton super site qui exite tes copines et tu nous l&#226;ches la grappe. Il me semble que t'as pas bien lu les posts pr&#233;c&#233;dents, donc je t'y renvoie...

toute absence de ta part est vivement souhait&#233;


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Je me la joue pas vieux con, mais j'ai parcouru des dizaines des forums de graphismes et
> je connais m&#234;me certains forums qui interdisent ce genre de topic. Si vous voulez un r&#233;sum&#233; de ma pens&#233;e sur la question des filtres, voil&#224; un article &#233;cris par quelqu'un qui lui a suffisamment d'age pour &#234;tre pris au s&#233;rieux, puisque cette variable semble &#234;tre d&#233;terminante pour vous. Je pense que vous comprendez mieux certaines choses.


On avait d&#233;j&#224; eu _(sans avoir besoin de toi !...  )_ cette "conversation" plusieurs pages en avant dans ce fil et &#224; propos de d&#233;marche cr&#233;ative...
Il &#233;tait donc inutile que tu en remette une couche, que ce soit ici ou ailleurs, tu ass&#232;nes tes principes, on n'arrive pas &#224; discuter avec toi.
Al&#232;m va effacer tout &#231;a et il aura raison.


_
P.S : cette manie que tu as de vouloir imposer tes vues !...  
Fais le m&#233;nage chez toi, d'abord..._



BioSS a dit:


> Quand trois abrutis passent leur temps &#224; te bouler rouge pour leur simple plaisir, c'est suffisamment lourd pour en avertir les modo qui sont charg&#233;s d'assurer la prosp&#233;rit&#233; des forumeurs.


Tu crois contribuer &#224; la s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233; des forums avec ton intransigeance ?!
Va donc bosser un peu les visuels que tu met en ligne sur ton site. 

"Prosp&#233;rit&#233;" n'est pas le bon mot.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juin 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> oué mais on s'en cogne, nous ca nous amuse, et on t'emmerde...


 
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 



Captain_X a dit:


> je peux pas être plus claire... quand à l'utilisation des filtres ici personne n'en fait l'apologie, surtout pas moi, donc ca te plais pas, tu va monter ton forum de branleurs invétérés sur ton super site qui exite tes copines et tu nous lâches la grappe. Il me semble que t'as pas bien lu les posts précédents, donc je t'y renvoie...


 
J'aime le style, tu ne voudrais pas créer un topic "insulte à BioSS" ou on pourrait mettre des filtres sur une trame d'insultes    




Captain_X a dit:


> toute absence de ta part est vivement souhaité


 
:love: :love: :love: :love: 


ps : pourquoi ne peut on pas bouler des artistes plus d'une fois !



Sinon il est vrai que mes créations (confer. pages précédentes) ne sont que des applications de filtres mais qu'est ce que je m'amuse à participer à ça et à voir ce que les gens (plus compétent que moi) sont capables de créer.

Merci à vous tous    
Pharmacos


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Le th&#232;me de ce fil est somme toute assez simple : *Quelqu'un se d&#233;voue pour livrer une photo aux app&#233;tits f&#233;roces des accros des filtres, calques et diverses tortures Photoshoppesques (ou autres). Il poste donc soit une photo dont il n'arrive pas sortir quelque chose de potable ou alors tout simplement une photo qui lui semble &#234;tre une bonne base aux d&#233;lires cr&#233;atifs.*






BioSS a dit:


> Du calme, j'ai rien dis de grave, rien d'important, j'ai juste expos&#233; un avis, pas de quoi ensorceler des poup&#233;es vaudou pour me descendre !




Donc &#224; toi de jouer et de choisir la technique qui te convient le mieux. Propose-nous une image


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2007)

ne l'attendez plus, j'ai banni l'ado, qu'il retourne &#224; ces &#233;tudes !

je cherche un appart et suis pas de bonne humeur, au cas o&#249; certains n'eussent pas compris ! 

et je d&#233;teste les insultes genre "3 abrutis" lorsqu'on s'adresse &#224; des gens qui sont graphistes de m&#233;tier&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> (...)
> Je me la joue pas vieux con, mais j'ai parcouru des dizaines des forums de graphismes(...)


Crois-tu &#234;tre le seul &#224; faire de la lecture ?!
Redescends sur terre, si certain n'interviennent pas plus, c'est parce qu'avec l'&#226;ge, ils (elles) ont appris que ce n'est pas en l'ouvrant tout le temps qu'on arrange les choses !...
Oh et puis merde ! 



&#233;dit : sorry, al&#232;m pas vu ta r&#233;ponse...


----------



## cachou8723 (18 Juin 2007)

Vous pouvez faire quelque chose de ça?


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2007)

Cachou, tu es gentille mais relis un peu les "r&#232;gles du fil".
En r&#233;sum&#233;, tu n'as pas une image au minimum plus grande ?


----------



## cachou8723 (18 Juin 2007)

ben a l' origine elle est grande mais pour la publier il faut un blog et c'est la taille maxi que je peut mettre....:rose: 


Bon tan pis oublier ma photo...mais c'était histoire de relancer le topic


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> ben a l' origine elle est grande mais pour la publier il faut un blog et c'est la taille maxi que je peut mettre....:rose:
> 
> 
> Bon tan pis oublier ma photo...mais c'était histoire de relancer le topic



Bon, pour la nature de la photo... je n'ai pas d'avis à donner.
Pour la partie, comment je poste un photo, comment je l'héberge en grand, vas voir ici :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=42&a=43


----------



## cachou8723 (18 Juin 2007)

Je sais pas si marche là...:rose:


----------



## plovemax (18 Juin 2007)

Elle est plus grande, on pourra faire quelque chose


----------



## cachou8723 (18 Juin 2007)

Alors....

....à vos souris!!


----------



## Captain_X (18 Juin 2007)

classique, je sais .. je sais... je sais...

original


----------



## macmarco (18 Juin 2007)

Le 21/06/2007 &#224; 15:00




Original


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juin 2007)

Et zou...





*Photo originale*


----------



## Beroth (18 Juin 2007)

Original


----------



## lumai (18 Juin 2007)

Et voilà ! 




​ 
Original


----------



## ange_63 (18 Juin 2007)

Original


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)




----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2007)

*Le 21/06/2007 &#224; 15:00*







Original​




&#201;DIT : jip&#233;, jip&#233;, jip&#233;... nom de dieu doc que tu es con !....  :love: 

RE-&#201;DIT : @marco... t&#226;ches de caf&#233;...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2007)

*H&#233;misph&#232;re sud*.​



Original


----------



## cbbastopolo (19 Juin 2007)

> jpmiss: *100% Filter Free   *


 ...une bonne tonne de filtres , trois/quatre calques , des bidouilles et  encore des bidouille ( oui mais pas trop vite ...), des filtres...et puis encore et encore   :rateau:
 (et là ...bon je me suis quand même arreté ...)







bonne nuit/journée tout le monde
Original


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juin 2007)

Le 21/06/2007 à 15:00​











*Original*​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2007)

Le 21/06/2007 à 15:00

Allez hop, juste avant de partir au boulot.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Juin 2007)

_*21/06/2007 à 15:00

*_


​


----------



## plovemax (20 Juin 2007)

21/06/07
version N&B




version couleur
*incongru*





original​


----------



## doudou83 (20 Juin 2007)

*Le 21 juin 2007 - 15h00  






Photo originale

*​


----------



## Captain_X (21 Juin 2007)

COpie à rendre le 24/06 à 15h00 dernier délai



​


----------



## Captain_X (21 Juin 2007)

*24/06 &#224; 15h00*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2007)

le 24/06 à 15h00


----------



## Beroth (21 Juin 2007)

​
Original

En tout cas, j'aime beaucoup l'original


----------



## macmarco (21 Juin 2007)

Le 24/06/2007 &#224; 15:00




Original


----------



## Picouto (21 Juin 2007)

Le 24/06/2007 à 15:00




​


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juin 2007)

Pour le 24/06 à 15h00.








 (Image cliquable pour un affichage en grande taille sans compression.  )




 (*photo originale*)  





​


----------



## Redoch (22 Juin 2007)

Le 24/06/2007 à 15:00


​


----------



## Captain_X (22 Juin 2007)

original​


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Juin 2007)

*     Le 24/06/2007 à 15:00

*


​


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2007)

*     Le 24/06/2007 à 15:00*














original​


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2007)

Jusqu'au 24/06/2007 &#224; 15:00










Original​


----------



## La mouette (23 Juin 2007)

*24/06/2007 à 15:00*






Original​


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2007)

Pou&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;rrrrkkkk !!!.....  :sick:


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pou&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;rrrrkkkk !!!.....  :sick:


Ouais, hein?  :love:


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2007)

_Bon... j'étais parti sur du découpage sans fin, pour en faire limite une planche BD, mais je me suis calmé... 




_​




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, hein?  :love:


  :love:


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _Bon... j'&#233;tais parti sur du d&#233;coupage sans fin, pour en faire limite une planche BD, mais je me suis calm&#233;...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doudou83 (23 Juin 2007)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 24 juin 2007 à 15h00






Photo originale

*​


----------



## cbbastopolo (23 Juin 2007)

> Bidouille jusqu'au 24 juin 2007 à 15h00
> * Photo originale
> *​






_:_ ...  ​


----------



## plovemax (24 Juin 2007)

aujourd'hui 15h

Version N&B






Version couleur





originale​


----------



## mado (24 Juin 2007)

Une démarche intéressée. Et peut-être vaine.
J'avais adoré cette installation. Mais impossible de faire un seul cliché satisfaisant 
C'était la mauvaise heure, entre midi et deux, lumière écrasante.

Bref, vous et vos talents ? Si c'est pas intéressant, n'hésitez pas à me le dire, je comprendrais. 







Originale​


----------



## Captain_X (24 Juin 2007)

original


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

Il parait qu'il y a des poissons volant sur Mars...si si:hosto:  






Grande version​

Elle est vachement bien l'originale  

Bobby, j'avais pas vue ta bidouille avant promis.


----------



## Mops Argo (24 Juin 2007)

Je les ai relachés les pauvres bêtes




​


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Juin 2007)

*jusqu'au 27 juin 19h20 ?
**








**Source*​


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juin 2007)

jusqu'au 27 juin 19h20 ?












*Originale*​


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2007)

Le 27/06/2007 à 19:20


​(Clic +)

Originale


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)

Arizona Dream...    :style:​


----------



## plovemax (27 Juin 2007)

version N&B




version couleur




photo originale​


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2007)

clic pour bonne taille​


----------



## mado (28 Juin 2007)

Cool, des poissons roses 


Merci à tous.


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2007)

Youhou, quelqu'un pour prendre la relève ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

Oui TOI...


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Oui TOI...



Le problème c'est que je ne sais pas quelle photo proposer !


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Le problème c'est que je ne sais pas quelle photo proposer !


Si ppossible une pas dej&#224; retouch&#233;e&#8230;


----------



## BioSS (1 Juillet 2007)

Si t'h&#233;site trop&#8230;

www.sxc.hu

C'est un site g&#233;nial o&#249; les photographes d&#233;posent leurs
photos gratuitement et libres de droits. Une super source
pour bosser dessus, toutes les photos &#233;tant en tr&#232;s haute
r&#233;solution.


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Si ppossible une pas dejà retouchée



Je retouche pas, je traite. 
Mais vi, évidemment, une "non traitée".



BioSS a dit:


> Si t'hésite trop
> 
> www.sxc.hu
> 
> ...




Merci, merci !
Mais vois-tu, l'idée, c'est de proposer l'une de ses propres photos.
Ca doit être expliqué dans le premier post du sujet.


----------



## da capo (1 Juillet 2007)

Al la d&#233;charge de Bioss, cela n'appara&#238;t pas d'une fa&#231;on explicite dans le premier post&#8230;
On va dire que c'&#233;tait implicite et que &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; v&#233;rifi&#233; par la pratique


----------



## BioSS (1 Juillet 2007)

J'ai justement lu le premier post pour v&#233;rifier cela avant de poster&#8230; 
Je n'ai rien vu de tel&#8230; Il est dit qu'il faut livrer une photo, pas forc&#233;ment
livrer sa photo !


----------



## da capo (1 Juillet 2007)

Eh dis, t'es pas lourd toi.
C'est pas &#233;crit noir sur blanc ? En tout cas c'est l'usage.


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> J'ai justement lu le premier post pour vérifier cela avant de poster
> Je n'ai rien vu de tel Il est dit qu'il faut livrer une photo, pas forcément
> livrer sa photo !


Tu devrais passer ce test...


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> J'ai justement lu le premier post pour vérifier cela avant de poster
> Je n'ai rien vu de tel Il est dit qu'il faut livrer une photo, pas forcément
> livrer sa photo !


 
Sur plus de 80 participants à ce fil, tu es le seul à avoir compris cela comme ça.
Tu es aussi l'un des seuls participants à n'avoir posté que du texte jusqu'à présent.
Tires-en les conclusions qui s'imposent, peut-être en daignant regarder un peu plus que la première et la dernière page pour comprendre l'esprit de ce fil, et t'y intégrer.
:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Beroth (2 Juillet 2007)

J'esp&#232;re ne griller la politesse &#224; personne en me permettant de poster une photo garantie 100&#37; bio &#233;lev&#233;e au grain.



​

Voil&#224;, en esp&#233;rant (beaucoup d'espoir dans ce post ^^) qu'elle conviendra; si c'est le cas, copies &#224; rendre au plus tard jeudi 05/07/07 a 3h14


----------



## BioSS (2 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sur plus de 80 participants à ce fil, tu es le seul à avoir compris cela comme ça.
> Tu es aussi l'un des seuls participants à n'avoir posté que du texte jusqu'à présent.



Evidemment, sur les 80 participants de ce fil, je suis le dernier arrivé,
et étant donné qu'il n'y a pas eu de photos soumises qui m'intéressaient
ces derniers temps, je n'ai posté de participation. J'en attends juste une
qui me motive pour me lancer.


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2007)

Monsieur Bioss, certes nos r&#233;ponses ne sont pas toujours tr&#232;s "amicales" mais ne serait-il pas plus simple de faire comme tout le monde :
- &#231;a me plait je joue
- &#231;a me plait pas, je la ferme.


----------



## Captain_X (2 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> J'en attends juste une qui me motive pour me lancer.



mais c'est ca... 'tain je me disais, "y'a que de la daube ici" ... heureuseument que le BiOSS117 mi-graphiste, mi-nable m'a ouvert les yeux....

En fait on est pas au niveau ... Ned, Tirhum, lufo, allez remettre vos frusques, y'a dieu qui vient d'apparaitre... 

quand à nous les 77 autres pauvres C.O.N.S que nous sommes je propose un suicide collectif


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

'tain il est lourd le p'tit gars.:modo:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Originale.

Jusqu'au 05/07/07 3h14.


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

_jeudi 05/07/07 a 3h14_






_Plus grand chose à voir avec la photo, c'est du bidouillage en rapport avec "l'ambiance" du fil...  
Ceux qui se rappellent de leur cours d'histoire y verront une référence à une revue de guerre... 
_

Originale.​


P.S : BioSS; active tes p'tits doigts sur ta souris ou ta palette graphique et n'interviens pas si c'est pour "débiner" tout le monde et toujours vouloir avoir raison et le dernier mot....   
Tu critique de façon véhémente dans tous les fils ou tu passe, mais tu ne montre pas grand chose...
La critique; c'est facile....
Et ne me dis pas; "j'ai pas le temps"... tu as bien le temps pour critiquer et surenchérir à chaque fois que quelqu'un te réponds...


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Juillet 2007)

* Jusqu'au 05/07/07 3h14.
*





Original​


----------



## BioSS (2 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> mais c'est ca... 'tain je me disais, "y'a que de la daube ici" ... heureuseument que le BiOSS117 mi-graphiste, mi-nable m'a ouvert les yeux....
> 
> En fait on est pas au niveau ... Ned, Tirhum, lufo, allez remettre vos frusques, y'a dieu qui vient d'apparaitre...
> 
> quand &#224; nous les 77 autres pauvres C.O.N.S que nous sommes je propose un suicide collectif



Je sais pas ce que vous avez tous mais faut se calmer.
Faut peut-&#234;tre arr&#234;ter la parano et l'interpretation mal tourn&#233;e de tous mes propos.
Certaines photos m'inspirent d'autres non. J'attends juste l'&#233;tincelle&#8230; Enfin l&#224; &#231;a devient
de la charge forc&#233;e contre moi alors que je n'ai absolument rien fait, &#231;a devient lourd
et m&#234;me dissuasif.


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> ça devient lourd
> et même *dissuasif*.



Si seulement !

Mais non, malheureusement...


----------



## Captain_X (2 Juillet 2007)

original



PS : BioSS, mais si je peux te dissuader de nous lacher la grappe et voir même de te pousser dehors à coup de pied au cul si il faut... j'en serai presque satisfait...

je crois que tout a été dit pour la 3ème fois au moins


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Je sais pas ce que vous avez tous mais faut se calmer.
> Faut peut-&#234;tre arr&#234;ter la parano et l'interpretation mal tourn&#233;e de tous mes propos.
> Certaines photos m'inspirent d'autres non. J'attends juste l'&#233;tincelle&#8230; Enfin l&#224; &#231;a devient
> de la charge forc&#233;e contre moi alors que je n'ai absolument rien fait, &#231;a devient lourd
> et m&#234;me dissuasif.


Sinc&#232;rement...
Ce que tu viens d'&#233;crire, l&#224;, tu le retournes et tu auras l'agressivit&#233; dont tu fait preuve dans ton &#233;criture envers les autres, habituellement...
Que tu ne t'en rendes pas compte....
C'est peut-&#234;tre pas &#233;tonnant, finalement, si ?!...
Dis moi ?!...


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2007)

Je vous propose de le laisser causer dans le vide et de proc&#233;der par MP (je viens de t'en envoyer un Bioss).

Avec un peu de chance, &#231;a pourrira moins ce fil.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Je sais pas ce que vous avez tous mais faut se calmer.
> Faut peut-être arrêter la parano et l'interpretation mal tournée de tous mes propos.
> Certaines photos m'inspirent d'autres non. J'attends juste l'étincelle&#8230; Enfin là ça devient
> de la charge forcée contre moi alors que je n'ai absolument rien fait, ça devient lourd
> et même dissuasif.



Mais putain mais ta gueule un peu!
Starmac il t'a déjà tout expliqué, qu'est  ce que tu reviens faire chier!



starmac a dit:


> Monsieur Bioss, certes nos réponses ne sont pas toujours très "amicales" mais ne serait-il pas plus simple de faire comme tout le monde :
> - ça me plait je joue
> - *ça me plait pas, je la ferme*.



Ca va c'est assez gros là?


----------



## Grug (2 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Je sais pas ce que vous avez tous mais faut se calmer.
> Faut peut-être arrêter la parano et l'interpretation mal tournée de tous mes propos.
> Certaines photos m'inspirent d'autres non. J'attends juste l'étincelle Enfin là ça devient
> de la charge forcée contre moi alors que je n'ai absolument rien fait, ça devient lourd
> et même dissuasif.



Bien.
ici c'est le forum portfolio, un petit fil sympa où on bidouille des photos, chacun à son niveau, selon ses envies, ses gouts, son humeur et son talent.
on regarde aussi ce qu'ont fait les autres, parce que parfois c'est sympa, y'a des idées, du travail, de l'humour; bref on échange gentiment à coup d'image.

Tu aurais du noter qu'il y avait peu de critique sur les bidouillages des uns ou des autres, parfois des approbations ou encouragement, mais, peu, car ce n'est pas le propos de ce fil.

tu es BioSS, 18 ans graphiste (plus 18 ans que graphiste à mon avis - te vexes pas, c'est sincère), tu as une grande gueule et c'est pas forcement un défaut mais ton chemin de vie est d'apprendre à la contrôler.
En attendant il serait bien, si tu aimes te mêler à nous (car je sens que tu y prends du plaisir) sur ce fil de bidouilleurs du dimanche, que tu bidouilles un truc, selon tes moyens et ton inspiration du moment.



PS : message personnel, si tu pouvais indiquer le profil colorsync sur lequel il faut ajuster son écran pour que ta signature cesse de faire mal aux yeux, ça serait sympa.


----------



## BioSS (2 Juillet 2007)

Faut qu'on m'explique o&#249; est l'agressivit&#233; ou la moindre attaque ou la moindre critique
dans mes derniers posts sur ce topic. C'est sans doute les restes de mon post sur les
filtres qui suscite en vous autant d'animosit&#233;. Bref, &#224; votre demande, je me retire&#8230;


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (2 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> ...Bref, &#224; votre demande, je me retire&#8230;



Tu fais bien. 
Va faire un tour, respire un coup et relis tout &#231;a calmement, tu comprendras peut-&#234;tre deux trois trucs.
J'esp&#232;re que ce genre d'incident ne se reproduira plus.
(Dans le cas contraire, c'est moi qui t'obligerais &#224; une pause de portfolio...)
Ce post n'attend AUCUNE r&#233;ponse, on revient au sujet, merci.


----------



## Redoch (2 Juillet 2007)

Jusqu'au 05/07/07 3h14.





ORIGINAL​
J'ai peu forcé sur le bourlingue, j'espère que l'on ne m'en tiendra pas compte.


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2007)

Le 05/07/2007 à 03:14




Original


----------



## Picouto (2 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> J...J'attends juste l'étincelle


Pisse sur un cable électrique


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2007)

(*photo originale*)






Beroth a dit:


> (...)copies à rendre au plus tard jeudi 05/07/07 a 3h14


​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

L'original


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2007)

J'essaie &#224; nouveau de relancer ce fil, m&#234;me si "P'tit con" l'a &#224; moiti&#233; bousill&#233; au lieu de bidouill&#233;. 




Clic for full size​


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2007)

Le 16/07/2007 &#224; 00:10




Original


----------



## BioSS (13 Juillet 2007)

Sign&#233; ptit con.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2007)

Bidouillez moi jusqu'au 16 Juillet vers 00h10








(*Click to enlarge.*  )




(*original*)
​


----------



## Captain_X (13 Juillet 2007)

original​

@Bioss : c'est vrai que ca valait le coup d'attendre ton chef-d'oeuvre.... c'est pas sans une copine obtient des résultat similaire avec iphoto + apercu.... non faire ca avec photoshop pffuiii sans filtre en plus ... je suis sur le cul


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2007)

Le 16/07/2007 &#224; 00:10






Original​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2007)

16/07/2007 &#224; 00:10





Original


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2007)

Le 16/07/2007 à 00:10






Original​


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juillet 2007)

*16 Juillet vers 00h10*






[Original]​


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Juillet 2007)

*16/07/2007 à 00:10

*


​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2007)

Bidouillez moi jusqu'au 16 Juillet vers 00h10





(Deuxième version)








(*Click to enlarge*.  )
​

​ (*original*)
​


----------



## cbbastopolo (14 Juillet 2007)

Bidouillez moi jusqu'au 16 Juillet vers 00h10                                                                                                                                 







suberbe  (*original*)  Mr kromozom ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2007)

Original​


----------



## joubichou (15 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Bon je met quand même une autre version.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Personne pour nous en mettre une petite à bidouiller?
Macmarco, tu t'es défilé la dernière fois... 
Faites un effort non d'une pipe.


----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2007)

Bon, eh bien en voilà une !  




La grande est en lien sur celle-ci. 

Donc, jusqu'au 23/07/2007 à 23:40.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

Tu vois quand tu veux, j'attaque de suite.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2007)

Jusqu'au 23/07/2007 à 23:40.












*(photo originale)*


​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

*Bidouillez moi jusqu'au 23-07 vers 23h40*





Non mais t&#233; pas potible &#231;a alors, mes rouges sont encore tous d&#233;lav&#233;s.
Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette t&#234;te de co* de compression.
C'est la deuxi&#232;me fois ce soir.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Juillet 2007)

*Jusqu'au 23/07/2007 à 23:40.*​


----------



## Captain_X (21 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Redoch (22 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Beroth (22 Juillet 2007)




----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2007)

*23/07/2007 &#224; 23h40*











*original*










_&#201;DIT : clic image... _​


----------



## cachou8723 (22 Juillet 2007)




----------



## cachou8723 (24 Juillet 2007)

Allez Hop hop hop 







Si ça vous plait c' est *ici**.*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

*original*​


----------



## Captain_X (24 Juillet 2007)

original


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2007)

Original​


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2007)

*22/07/07-11h35*








*original*​


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Juillet 2007)

_Jusqu'à... bah, j'en sais rien... _




​


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2007)

Le 27/07/2007 à 11:35



(clic+)


----------



## Beroth (24 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2007)

*22/07/07-11h35*








*original*​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2007)

Le 27/07/2007 à 11:35












(*photo originale*)​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Allez hop !

Je sais plus, il me semble qu'on en prend pour 5 jours 
&#199;a nous emm&#232;ne donc jusqu'au 8 ao&#251;t 






L'originale (3mo)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Ma version N&B (mode Capi on )





Ma version couleur





(au cas o&#249;, pour les hautes def, remplacez "Lo" par "Hi" dans le nom des fichiers)


----------



## plovemax (3 Août 2007)

Heu c'st moi ou... Je tombe sur un 404 error lorsque je clique sur ton lien original.


----------



## Captain_X (3 Août 2007)

http://chatdansldos.free.fr/imgmg/LaTreille-Originale-Hi.JPG

faut .JPG et non .jpg
faut pas lui en vouloir il est tr&#232;s ag&#233; maintenant


----------



## plovemax (3 Août 2007)

merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

J'ai merd&#233; ?  je v&#233;rifie.

J'ai corrig&#233; le lien. D&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2007)

Le 06/08/2007 à 12:30



(clic+)


----------



## Captain_X (3 Août 2007)

original


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2007)

Jusqu'au 06/08/2007 à 12:30






Original

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Merci &#224; vous


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2007)

_*Jusqu'au 06/08/2007 &#224; 12:30*_






Original

​




			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4352867 a dit:
			
		

> Merci &#224; vous


Gnagnagna...


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2007)

Jusqu'au 06/08/2007 à 12:30

















*Original*
​
​


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Août 2007)

*Fin de session le 06/08/2007 à 12:30
**



*​


----------



## plovemax (6 Août 2007)

Avec 1heure de retard :rose: 
version couleur 
Partie de chasse




version N&B




originale


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2007)

Merci &#224; tous  Des choses tr&#232;s int&#233;ressantes


----------



## plovemax (6 Août 2007)

Je vous propose cette photo si vous le voulez bien.


​clic sur la vignette pour la grande version


----------



## joubichou (6 Août 2007)




----------



## plovemax (6 Août 2007)

*fin de session 9/08/07 à 18h15*
Voici mes deux versions









originale


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2007)

fin de session 9/08/07 à 18h15




​
Originale


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2007)

*Jusqu'au 9/08/07 à 18h15*







Originale​


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Août 2007)

[]L'originale[]​


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2007)

Jusqu'au 9/08/07 &#224; 18h15






Original​


----------



## GroDan (7 Août 2007)

Vraiment, vous êtes balézes et sacrément imaginatif !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Jusqu'au 9/08/07 à 18h15


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2007)

*




 (Click to enlarge.  ) 





fin de session 9/08/07 à 18h15​*

*originale*


​


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2007)

Le 09/08/2007 à 18:15



(clic+)
Originale


----------



## Picouto (8 Août 2007)

Le 09/08/2007 &#224; 18:15​ 





Juste une petite retouche sous toshop...​


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Août 2007)

* Jusqu'au 9/08/07 à 18h15

*







​


----------



## NightWalker (8 Août 2007)

*jusqu'au 9/08/07 &#224; 18h15*




​Originale


----------



## doudou83 (9 Août 2007)

*Fin de bidouille le 9 août 2007 à 18h15​*


----------



## doudou83 (11 Août 2007)

Si vous voulez bien...

*Jusqu'au 14 août 2007 vers 15h15






+ Grande

*​


----------



## Beroth (11 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2007)

*Jusqu'au 14 août 2007 vers 15h15*









(




*(originale)*​


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2007)

Le 14/08/2007 à 15:15




Originale


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2007)

Jusqu'au 14/08/2007 à 15:15






Originale
​


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Août 2007)

*Jusqu'au 14 août 2007 vers 15h15
*



​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Jusqu'au 14/08/2007 à 15:15








.


----------



## Captain_X (12 Août 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (13 Août 2007)

Déjà de beaux résultats !!


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Août 2007)

Originale​


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2007)

_*Jusqu'au 14/08/2007 à 15:15*_


_Je "pinaille" un peu, peut-être, mais je n'arrive pas à me décider entre celle-ci...._






Originale​


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2007)

*Jusqu'au 14/08/2007 &#224; 15:15*


_... et celle-l&#224;.... _ 







Originale
​


&#201;dit : en mode d'affichages 20 posts par pages, j'ai un message sur la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente, juste avant celui ci.. 
Une r&#233;ponse &#224; ma question ?!...


----------



## Captain_X (13 Août 2007)

moi je suis sur que tu peux mieux faire


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> moi je suis sur que tu peux mieux faire


J'aurais bien voulu "r&#233;cup&#233;rer" l'image en taille beaucoup plus grande pour pouvoir la d&#233;couper... 
Quelques d&#233;tails auraient &#233;t&#233; int&#233;ressants &#224; "mettre en &#339;uvre"...  
Mais je n'ai pas trop le temps, l&#224;... :rose:


----------



## Captain_X (13 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais je n'ai pas trop le temps, là...



bon alors la seconde je trouve


----------



## zamal85 (30 Août 2007)

Lachez vous, c'est l'original, pour voir celle que j'ai rebossé allez dans photos ratées


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Août 2007)

Tu ne la pas en plus grand stp?


----------



## zamal85 (30 Août 2007)




----------



## G2LOQ (30 Août 2007)

Toujours un peu petit mais c'est mieux. Merci


----------



## Captain_X (30 Août 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

Original​


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2007)

le 02/09/2007 à 12:34




Original


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2007)

*le 02/09/2007 à 12:34








*​ *




Original





*​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

Original​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

02/09/2007 12:34










*Original*​


----------



## doudou83 (31 Août 2007)

*Le 2 septembre 2007 - 12h34 -







original
*​


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Août 2007)

Original​


----------



## plovemax (31 Août 2007)

2/9/07  vers 12h

version couleur




version NB




version originale​


----------



## zamal85 (31 Août 2007)

Merci à Tous J'aime Particulièrement Celle De Human Fly


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2007)

*Le 2 septembre 2007 - 12h34 -*






original


_Clic image pour version N&B... _​


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2007)

Si ça vous dit....  
(argentique; scan brut).

*Vendredi 07/09/07 15h30*





_clic image..._ ​


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

_question puisque c'est un brut de scan, yavait pas moyen d'aller gratter de la mati&#232;re dans les hautes lumi&#232;res ? 
_


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4391776 a dit:
			
		

> _question puisque c'est un brut de scan, yavait pas moyen d'aller gratter de la mati&#232;re dans les hautes lumi&#232;res ?
> _


Je viens de regarder, mais nan, c'est dommage; c'est cram&#233; _(en 300, cette fois)_ dans ces endroits l&#224;...
_(Ce sont de vieilles photos, sur toutes, par exemple; le ciel est devenu uniforme, sans "relief" quel que soit le temps (m&#233;t&#233;o) fix&#233; par la pellicule...   :mouais:  )_



P.S : Je viens de regarder, suite &#224; ta question, et &#231;a m'ennuie assez de voir que &#231;a "passe" &#224; ce point !...
Quant &#224; retrouver les n&#233;gatifs !.... :afraid:  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

_rhaaaaa, je dirais presque : vive les tireuses num&#233;riques &#224; correction de contraste&#8230; 
_


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2007)

Original​


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4391883 a dit:
			
		

> _rhaaaaa, je dirais presque : vive les tireuses num&#233;riques &#224; correction de contraste&#8230;
> _


 


Ben du coup vous avez deux choix pour travailler "l'original"... :rateau: :mouais: 
1...
_(72 dpi)_

2...
_(300 dpi)_

Sans que &#231;a puisse vraiment changer grand chose !.....  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (4 Septembre 2007)

*- Vendredi 7 septembre 2007 - 15h30 -






Original
*​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2007)

*
Vendredi 07/09/07 15h30













(Original)
 










​*​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Vendredi 07/09/07 15h30







Original


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Septembre 2007)

*Le 07/09/07 à 15h30
**




*​


----------



## Captain_X (5 Septembre 2007)

original


----------



## plovemax (6 Septembre 2007)

le 07/09/07 15h30
version couleur




version NB




Original​


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2007)

Le sept septembre deux mil sept &#224; la vingt quatri&#232;me minute de la dix huiti&#232;me heure.




Original


----------



## doudou83 (23 Septembre 2007)

*Bidouillez moi jusqu'au 26 septembre 2007 vers 16h15 *



*






Original 
*​


----------



## plovemax (23 Septembre 2007)

Bidouillez moi jusqu'au 26 septembre 2007 vers 16h15
*version couleur* 




*version NB*




originale


​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Septembre 2007)

*Bidouillez moi jusqu'au 26 septembre 2007 vers 16h15 *





*









Original 
*​


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Septembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 26 septembre 2007 vers 16h15

**



*​


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2007)

Original​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

Original​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

26 septembre 2007 vers 16h15









*> original*​


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2007)

Le 26/09/2007 à 16:15



(clic +)
Original


----------



## doudou83 (24 Septembre 2007)

Ah oui,cela commence bien  il faut que je pense à faire la mienne .Pour info c'est le toit de l'immeuble la cité radieuse ou cité du fada (Le Corbusier à Marseille )


----------



## doudou83 (24 Septembre 2007)

*26 septembre 2007 vers 16h15






*​


----------



## MOMAX (25 Septembre 2007)

Le 26/09/2007 à 16:15


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2007)




----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)




----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2007)

_*26 septembre 2007 vers 16h15*_






_clic image (N&B)..._



original​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2007)

_*26 septembre 2007 vers 16h15*_









original​


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2007)

h&#233; b&#233;, panne d'inspiration?
C'est calme ici, dommage que &#231;a s'essouffle...

Bon, ben suite &#224; ma ballade matinale, voici une photo.

Je pense qu'il y a quelquechose &#224; faire avec.
Perso j'en ai tir&#233; &#231;a (apr&#232;s diff&#233;rents essais) :



​
J'en suis assez content, perso.
Mais j'aimerais bien voir ce que certains d'entre vous peuvent en faire. 

Vous avez une semaine, soit jusqu'au lundi 21 novembre, 23H. (il me semble que c'est le d&#233;lai l&#233;gal)


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2007)

original​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2007)

Jusqu'au 18/10/2007 vers 23h07 : 








*( Click to zoom.  ) *




*( original )





*​


----------



## doudou83 (16 Octobre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 18/10/2007 vers 23h07*


----------



## MOMAX (16 Octobre 2007)

Jusqu'au 18/10/2007 vers 23h07


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

_Jusqu'au 18/10/2007 vers 23h00..._










original​


----------



## cachou8723 (16 Octobre 2007)

Oula difficile de passer après vous _wormeyes...


                                 :rose:







_


----------



## Captain_X (16 Octobre 2007)

original


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2007)

Le 18/10/2007 &#224; 23:00





Original


----------



## Beroth (17 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## plovemax (17 Octobre 2007)

18/10/2007 à 23:00



originale​


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Octobre 2007)

*Jusqu'au lundi 21 novembre, 23H.*​*




*


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2007)

Original​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2007)

Original​


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2007)

Jusqu'au 18/10/2007 vers 23h00...


----------



## Nobody (18 Octobre 2007)

Jusqu'au 18/10/2007 vers 23h00...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2007)

Bon ouaip je déborde sur l'horaire... ET ALORS...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (19 Octobre 2007)

une nouvelle photo ?


----------



## doudou83 (19 Octobre 2007)

Bin vouiiiii !! à toi l'honneur


----------



## Tyite Bulle (19 Octobre 2007)

non moi je veux bidouiller


----------



## Captain_X (19 Octobre 2007)

je vais te bidouiller moi

en raisons des liens qui me lient &#224; Tyite Bulle, je pr&#233;viens que c'est la derni&#232;re fois que je vois un commentaire comme celui-ci dans ce forum&#8230; et pas seulement envers Tyite Bulle&#8230;


----------



## Tyite Bulle (19 Octobre 2007)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 22/10/2007 vers 23h00.*




 Si cela vous dit, je vous propose ceci : 








*( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Octobre 2007)

Je vous propose cette version, en attendant les vôtres. 




*Jusqu'au 22/10/2007 vers 23h00.* 








*( Click to zoom.  ) *




*( original )





*​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (20 Octobre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 22/10/07 vers 23h*






&#224; noter qu'il n'y a pas de raccourci clavier pour le contraste sur toshop...​


----------



## doudou83 (20 Octobre 2007)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 22 octobre 2007 vers 23h00






Original
*​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2007)

_22 octobre 2007 vers 23h00_











original​


----------



## Captain_X (20 Octobre 2007)




----------



## G2LOQ (20 Octobre 2007)

*Le 22 octobre 2007 vers 23h00
*



​


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2007)

Original​


----------



## macmarco (21 Octobre 2007)

Le 22/10/2007 à 23:00



(clic+)
Original


----------



## Captain_X (25 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> h&#233; b&#233;​


on dirait un film developp&#233; &#224; carrefour


----------



## Nexka (25 Octobre 2007)

Je trouve qu'il y a un petit truc dans cette photo, mais j'arrive pas à le faire ressortir... Donc si l'un de vous y arrive ça serait super :love:








Ici en plus grand.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2007)

Un peu space ton lien pour l'avoir en grand... :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un peu space ton lien pour l'avoir en grand... :mouais:



Il faudra rajouter l'extension .jpg 




(clic+++ = 4,9 Mo)
Original


----------



## Captain_X (25 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Nexka (25 Octobre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un peu space ton lien pour l'avoir en grand... :mouais:



Désolée :rose:

Voilà c'est ici.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Octobre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 28/10/2007 vers 15h16*








*( Click to zoom.   ) **




(Original)* 




​


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Octobre 2007)

Bon, je ne sais pas quand cette session fini, mais c'est pas grave.


----------



## MOMAX (26 Octobre 2007)

Jusqu'au 28/10/2007 vers 15h16


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2007)

28.10.2007 15h00









*Origine*


----------



## monoeil (26 Octobre 2007)

28-10-07 à 15h00


----------



## quenaur (27 Octobre 2007)

28/10 à 15h00


----------



## Nobody (27 Octobre 2007)




----------



## kanako (28 Octobre 2007)

bon, all&#233;&#8230; &#224; la demande g&#233;n&#233;rale : 





clic pour l'avoir en grand.


Jusqu'au *mercredi 31 octobre 2007 &#224; 18h30*


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Octobre 2007)

​

Original au-dessus, ça tombe bien, la flemme de mettre un lien.


----------



## joubichou (28 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Lalis (28 Octobre 2007)

*Jusqu'au mercredi 31 octobre 2007 à 18h30*






Original ici
​
C'est marrant, vous avez assombri l'image, et moi je l'ai éclaircie. J'aime beaucoup les vôtres, la mienne n'est qu'une exploration de The Gimp (après passage dans iPhoto, bien pratique malgré ses détracteurs). Aucune prétention.


----------



## doudou83 (28 Octobre 2007)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 31 octobre 2007 à 18h30






Original
*​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

_31.10.07 > 18.30_














*original*


----------



## Captain_X (28 Octobre 2007)

original


----------



## Nobody (28 Octobre 2007)

Jusqu'au mercredi 31 octobre 2007 &#224; 18h30


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2007)

*31 octobre 2007 &#224; 18h30*





_clic image pour N&B..._

Original​


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2007)

_Nobody et bobby, vous feriez de tr&#232;s bon tireurs en labo ! 
_


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2007)

Jusqu'au *mercredi 31 octobre 2007 à 18h30*







 
 *( Click to zoom.  ) *




 *( Original ) *
 ​


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Octobre 2007)

* 31 octobre 2007 à 18h30

**




*​


----------



## cachou8723 (29 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2007)

_c'est pas beau le r&#233;sultat de la drogue chez les jeunes&#8230; faut que les pouvoirs publics fassent un truc sinon ils vont finir comme Bobby apr&#232;s&#8230; :affraid:
_


----------



## cachou8723 (29 Octobre 2007)

mais pas du tout...bizzarement j' étais dans un état  "normal"...il me semble !


----------



## plovemax (30 Octobre 2007)

31/10/2007 18:30



originale​


----------



## dofre b (30 Octobre 2007)

31 octobre 2007 à 18h30


----------



## monoeil (30 Octobre 2007)

31 oct 07 - 18:30








original​


----------



## da capo (31 Octobre 2007)

original​


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2007)

Jusqu'au mercredi 31 octobre 2007 &#224; 18h30




Clic pour voir plus pr&#232;s 

Original​


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2007)

Le 31/10/2007 à 18:30



(clic pour pleine réso)
Original


----------



## monoeil (31 Octobre 2007)

31-10-07 &#224; 18:00









(Je sais, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e, mais elle n'apparaissait plus ; je cherche &#224; comprendre.)​


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Novembre 2007)

Alors?
A y est, a pus bidouille?
C'est d&#233;j&#224; retomb&#233;?


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Alors?
> A y est, a pus bidouille?
> C'est d&#233;j&#224; retomb&#233;?


Apr&#232;s le r&#233;veil, &#231;a retombe...
Forc&#233;ment...  



&#201;DIT : Bon...
Essai ?!...





_clic image ?!..._


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Mobyduck (4 Novembre 2007)

Original​


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (4 Novembre 2007)

original


----------



## macmarco (4 Novembre 2007)

Le 07/11/2007 à 10:35



(clic+)
Original


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## plovemax (4 Novembre 2007)

7/11/7  10h30





Originale​


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2007)

_bin, &#231;a se foule pas du derche tout &#231;a&#8230;  :rateau:  
_


----------



## morphoas (5 Novembre 2007)

*07/11/2007 10h30​*


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Novembre 2007)

Le 07/11/2007 à 10:35








* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​




 *Original





* 
​


----------



## Beroth (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## G2LOQ (5 Novembre 2007)

*Le 07/11/2007 à 10:35

**



*​


----------



## MOMAX (6 Novembre 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (6 Novembre 2007)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 7 novembre 2007 à 10h35






original
*​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

_7 novembre 2007 à 10h35_









_original_


----------



## doudou83 (10 Novembre 2007)

Je m'y colle : Festival de vaches à Marseille 

*Bidouillez là jusqu'au 13 novembre 2007 vers 18h35






Zoom

*​


----------



## David_b (10 Novembre 2007)

Bidouillez là jusqu'au 13 novembre 2007 vers 18h35



​pas pu résister 
Désolé pour les détourages à la hache, mais bon je suis paresseux le samedi


----------



## Tyite Bulle (10 Novembre 2007)

Rien de tr&#232;s original. C'&#233;tait juste pour me r&#233;concillier avec photoshop.

note R&#233;mi que la photo fait 99ko


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Novembre 2007)

( *Original* )


​





(Mon tout premier montage photo. :bebe:
Petite réalisation sans aucune prétention.  Je ne suis pas content du détourage, par exemple, mais je n'ai pas réussi à faire mieux, malgré une dizaine de tentatives... :rateau: 
Toutes vos critiques, remarques et autres suggestions sont les bienvenues en privé.  )


----------



## cachou8723 (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2007)

Cachou, 

le poids maximum autoris&#233; est 100Ko. merci d'y penser la prochaine fois.

tu vas recevoir un avertissement l&#224; si tu ne changes pas l'image d'ici 15mn.


----------



## monoeil (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

_13 novembre 2007 > 18h30_









_*original*_


----------



## Beroth (12 Novembre 2007)

Original​


----------



## Picouto (12 Novembre 2007)

On l'a déjà dit, si tout le monde dépasse la limite de 4%, c'est 80ko donc une photo de plus pour une page de 20 messages... et ma connexion en 512 en rame d'autant plus... alors merci de respecter la règle ou de surveiller les erreurs d'aperçu.
Pour le reste, je laisse alèm...​


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2007)

*13 novembre 2007 à 18h30*










*original*
​


----------



## dofre b (12 Novembre 2007)




----------



## plovemax (12 Novembre 2007)

​
13 novembre 2007 à 18h30
originale


----------



## doudou83 (13 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour vos bidouilles !!   j'avais oublié la mienne 

*13 novembre 2007 - 18h30 -






*​


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2007)

Le 13/11/2007 à 18:30



(clic=grosse vache)
Original


----------



## doudou83 (14 Novembre 2007)

Merci à tous les bidouilleurs !!  très sympa les résultats 
Personne pour la suite ?


----------



## kanako (14 Novembre 2007)

Moi je proposerais bien un truc pour essayer&#8230;
voil&#224;, je ne sais pas si c'est un bon sujet mais je propose ceci, &#231;a me semble pas mal :




oups, pardon j'oubliais la date. 
Donc c'est jusqu'au Samedi 17 &#224; 20h


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2007)

Jusqu'au samedi 17 à 20h




original


----------



## kisbizz (14 Novembre 2007)

original


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2007)

Ma vision de la chose.

L'original​


----------



## NightWalker (15 Novembre 2007)

Jusqu'au samedi 17 à 20h
original


----------



## kanako (15 Novembre 2007)

samedi 17. 20h

voici ma version :


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Novembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au samedi 17 à 20h

*


​


----------



## Captain_X (15 Novembre 2007)

orginal


----------



## tirhum (15 Novembre 2007)

*Samedi 17 novembre  20h*







_clic image pour N&B._




original​


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2007)

Original​


----------



## plovemax (15 Novembre 2007)

Samedi 17 novembre 20h




originale​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

_Samedi 17 novembre 20h_
_origine_


----------



## MOMAX (15 Novembre 2007)

*Samedi 17 novembre 20h

*


----------



## da capo (15 Novembre 2007)

*Samedi 17 novembre 20h

*





_origine_​


----------



## David_b (15 Novembre 2007)

ça s'appelle retraite (anticipée) 
clic=big
Original


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2007)

Le 17/11/2007 à 20:00



(clic=full res. 1,8 Mo)


----------



## morphoas (15 Novembre 2007)

*Samedi 17 novembre 20h*


----------



## BioSS (16 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (16 Novembre 2007)

Samedi 17 novembre 20h








* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​



*
originale





*​


----------



## dofre b (16 Novembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2007)

dofre b a dit:


>





En anglais, cible se dit target !    
"Target locked", c'est mieux.


----------



## doudou83 (16 Novembre 2007)

*Samedi 17 novembre 2007 à 20h00






original
*​


----------



## BioSS (16 Novembre 2007)

Je tiens &#224; remercier ceux qui m'ont boul&#233; rouge pour ma participation. Trop aimable.


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Novembre 2007)

premier essai de bidouille avec ...iphoto:rose: ...en attendant les thunes pour la maj photoshop (7 à cs2 ou 3) compatible léopard...mais j'avais envie d'essayer


----------



## Captain_X (16 Novembre 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Je tiens à remercier ceux qui m'ont boulé rouge pour ma participation. Trop aimable.



non mais c'est juste qu'un grand graphiste dans ton genre ne peut pas se permettre de faire un truc aussi moche... prends le comme de la déception de la part de l'auditoire


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Je tiens à remercier ceux qui m'ont boulé rouge pour ma participation. Trop aimable.



rien que pour ce message, tu méritais ces coups de boule rouge et le mien.

évitez de parler de points discos sur Portfolio, c'est un conseil d'ami


----------



## BioSS (17 Novembre 2007)

Je ne comprend rien &#224; vos principes, et visiblement, vous avez tous des avis contradictoires.
(voir pi&#232;ce jointe). Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer. On m'a pourtant dit qu'il fallait participer
discr&#232;tement, ce que j'ai fait.

Ah, et j'adore la compo de Momax, une vraie bonne id&#233;e.


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2007)

pas tr&#232;s bien compris mon message juste au-dessus, reposte en un en parlant de points discos et tu sors&#8230; &#231;a rentre mieux l&#224; ?


----------



## kanako (17 Novembre 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Je tiens à remercier ceux qui m'ont boulé rouge pour ma participation. Trop aimable.



Apparemment tu n'as pas compris le principe : si ce que tu fais ça plait : on boule vert sinon rouge. Les gens ont le droit de ne pas avoir apprécié ton post, ou d'avoir apprécié, il est normal que tout le monde ne soit pas d'accord Et tu n'as pas à t'en plaindre publiquement Parce qu'en fait tu pourris le fil alors que tout le monde s'en fout !

Si l'on t'as dit de participer discrètement, ce n'est pas ce que tu fais en venant te plaindre Tu cherche quoi là ? Tu as été boulé rouge ? et alors ? tu as des mp pour t'arranger avec les gens qui l'ont fait si tu n'es pas content le reste on s'en balance !

édit' :
bin il est pas content parce que tout le monde n'est pas d'accord  
:sleep:


----------



## philire (17 Novembre 2007)

aujourd'hui à 20h00
original


----------



## fredintosh (17 Novembre 2007)

Au risque d'&#233;nerver alem (j'esp&#232;re qu'il comprendra), il me semble utile d'apporter une explication suppl&#233;mentaire, ne serait-ce que pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi le fil depuis le d&#233;but, et qui pourraient croire qu'on s'acharne sans raison sur BioSS.

Quand on &#233;crit son premier post dans ce fil, sans avoir post&#233; aucune image au pr&#233;alable, en disant :

_J'aime pas les filtres. J'ai du mal &#224; voir l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce genre de travaux, car il n'y a aucune
cr&#233;ation et presque aucune cr&#233;ativit&#233; l&#224;-dedans. Foutre un halo, faire une post&#233;rization, c'est deux trois r&#233;glages, mais absolument pas une cr&#233;ation&#8230;

Bravo quand m&#234;me &#224; celles du dessus, bien meilleures que celles de la premi&#232;re page.
Elles sont au moins le produit d'un travail &#224; la main, d'une vision des choses (recadrage, etc),
o&#249; les filtres sont un moyen et non une fin&#8230;_

...il ne faut pas s'attendre &#224; de l'indulgence par la suite, et il faut surtout savoir se donner du mal pour &#234;tre &#224; la hauteur de ses pr&#233;tentions.
Or, objectivement, le bidouillage de BioSS ne r&#233;pond pas particuli&#232;rement aux crit&#232;res d'exigences qu'il avait lui-m&#234;me fix&#233;s pour les autres.

A part l'audace de son recadrage (quoique moins heureuse que d'autres travaux), y a pas grand chose de r&#233;ussi ou d'inventif, pas d'id&#233;e, de mise en sc&#232;ne ou juste un peu d'humour. L'escalier est juste renvers&#233;, et le paysage est rouge et flou. Bon, et puis ?
Et m&#234;me si l'on s'en tient &#224; la technique pure... Le d&#233;tourage du visage du bonhomme est rat&#233;, il a un &#233;norme naevus &#224; la place des lunettes. L'effet de flou du paysage est vraiment dos&#233; &#224; la barbare, le curseur a d&#251; d&#233;raper au moment de le r&#233;gler. Et surtout, pour que le traitement rouge+flou du paysage fonctionne (j'ai pas dit "pour que ce soit beau", je dis juste "pour que &#231;a fonctionne"), il me semble qu'il aurait fallu aussi appliquer le m&#234;me traitement aux interstices entre les poteaux situ&#233;s sous la rampe de l'escalier, puisque c'est ce m&#234;me paysage que l'on voit &#224; travers. Mais c'est s&#251;r, c'est chiant, il y en a une trentaine &#224; d&#233;tourer...

Bon, tout ce que je dis n'est peut-&#234;tre pas strictement objectif, mais &#224; partir du moment o&#249; BioSS s'est autoris&#233; &#224; critiquer violemment et publiquement (et sans rien prouver auparavant de ses talents) les travaux des autres, je m'&#233;tonne qu'il se risque &#224; poster un travail aussi faible et b&#226;cl&#233;, et surtout qu'il n'accepte pas les remarques n&#233;gatives que lui m&#234;me ne s'&#233;tait pas priv&#233; de faire.

Voil&#224;.

Ceci dit, personnellement, &#231;a ne me g&#234;ne pas du tout que certains postent parfois des images pas forc&#233;ment r&#233;ussies, chacun dans la limite de ses moyens. &#199;a fait longtemps que je ne poste plus de travail par manque de temps, mais parmi les nombreuses images que j'ai faites au d&#233;but, il y en a s&#251;rement des m&#233;diocres aussi. Mais je ne suis pas graphiste de m&#233;tier, et ne pr&#233;tends pas le devenir. Le probl&#232;me avec BioSS, c'est qu'il poste des images m&#233;diocres alors qu'il affiche haut et fort des pr&#233;tentions bien sup&#233;rieures, et qu'il distribue &#231;&#224; et l&#224; des bons et mauvais points sans accepter la r&#233;ciprocit&#233;.

Pardon, al&#232;m, pour cette mise au point, c'est juste pour &#233;viter les malentendus pour ceux qui prendraient le train en marche.


----------



## BioSS (17 Novembre 2007)

Ah donc les boules disco servent &#224; noter les participations dans ce fil. Je viens de comprendre, je pensais que c'&#233;tait juste pour signaler son empathie ou antipathie envers quelqu'un, comme dans les autres fils. Merci. Quant &#224; ma participation, justement, je me suis pli&#233; au r&#232;glement et donc au niveau demand&#233; pour ce fil : Juste de la bidouille, une id&#233;e propos&#233;e dans sa retouche, une suggestion, mais pas du grand montage de deux jours. Je pensais qu'en changeant ainsi d'optique pour me rapprocher de la v&#244;tre, &#231;a allait passer, mais non.

(ah, et fredintosh, et je n'ai jamais distribu&#233; de mauvais points pour une participation, &#224; mon sens noter une cr&#233;ation c'est inutile sans explication, car on ne peut s'am&#233;liorer)

Sur ce, a+


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

C'est pas mon genre d'intervenir comme &#231;a, je m'en excuse par avance, mais l&#224; il m'&#233;nerve un peu le grand graphiste.



BioSS a dit:


> Quant &#224; ma participation, justement, je me suis pli&#233; au r&#232;glement et donc au niveau demand&#233; pour ce fil...



Si c'est tout ce que tu a trouv&#233; comme excuse pour justifier ta d&#233;jection, c'est vraiment petit et tr&#232;s pr&#233;tentieux.
Car &#224; part pourrir le fil, tu n'a pas apport&#233; grand chose, j'attend toujours que tu nous montre ton haut niveau de comp&#233;tence.
C'est marrant &#224; chaque fois que tu es intervenu sur ce fil, il y a eu un clash, bizarre non.
Mais rassure toi, tu n'y est pour rien, cela vient probablement des autres...
Au final il en restera quoi? Tu va te faire bannir du fil ou bien le fil sera verrouill&#233; peut &#234;tre m&#234;me les deux. Tu m'&#233;tonne que tu te fasse bouler rouge &#224; chaque intervention, faut savoir ravaler son orgueil de temps en temps.


----------



## BioSS (17 Novembre 2007)

??? Mais je n'ai rien dis de pr&#233;tentieux.


kromozom a dit:


> j'attend toujours que tu nous montre ton haut niveau de comp&#233;tence.


Le titre de ce fil est bien "bidouillez moi", et non pas "faites une &#339;uvre qui va vous prendre plusieurs jours de boulot". Donc oui, je n'ai pas pondu l'image ultime "pour vous montrer ce que je sais faire", puisque ce n'est pas le but du fil il me semble, et que je n'en ai clairement pas le temps (des projets Flash & After Effects en pagaille). Tout ce que je voulais, c'&#233;tait donner cette impression &#233;trange d'escalier &#224; la renverse, sans pr&#233;tention, sans faire de d&#233;mo technique, sans frioriture. Juste une id&#233;e, un concept. Bref, continuez, faites comme si je n'existais pas.


----------



## macmarco (17 Novembre 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> ??? Mais je n'ai rien dis de pr&#233;tentieux.
> 
> Le titre de ce fil est bien "bidouillez moi", et non pas "faites une &#339;uvre qui va vous prendre plusieurs jours de boulot". Donc oui, je n'ai pas pondu l'image ultime "pour vous montrer ce que je sais faire", puisque ce n'est pas le but du fil il me semble, et que je n'en ai clairement pas le temps (des projets Flash & After Effects en pagaille). Tout ce que je voulais, c'&#233;tait donner cette impression &#233;trange d'escalier &#224; la renverse, sans pr&#233;tention, sans faire de d&#233;mo technique, sans frioriture. Juste une id&#233;e, un concept. Bref, continuez, faites comme si je n'existais pas.




- 1 Pas oblig&#233; de traiter par-dessus la jambe.
- 2 Ca ne prend pas forc&#233;ment deux jours.

PS :
- 3 Si t'as pas le temps, abstiens-toi, tout le monde en gagnera.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Novembre 2007)

En fait, BioSS, c'est une fable de la fontaine. Il est persuad&#233; d'en avoir une &#233;norme, alors qu'en fait, non.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Novembre 2007)

*Un modeste bidouillage*






je crois que j'ai un peu abus&#233; sur la compression ....


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2007)

_BioSS est banni du fil, merci de respecter le fil d&#233;sormais.

et gardez les points discos pour vos discussions priv&#233;es&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

Afin de revenir dans le sujet, je vous propose une image à bidouiller.
Vous aurez sans doute remarqué le peu d'intérêt qu'a cette photo à l'origine.:rateau: 




Clic for zoom​


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2007)

_c'est la maison de Spock ? 

(j'adore l'architecture des ann&#233;es 70 et 80 ! )
_


----------



## David_b (18 Novembre 2007)

al&#232;m;4480785 a dit:
			
		

> c'est la maison de Spock ?



oui 




(clic=big)

Edit : oups, taille corrig&#233;e 
Celle l&#224; est vraiment petite, mais bon, elle est visible sur Flickr


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Novembre 2007)

C'est quoi ce batiment avec des caméras partout dessus et autour ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4480834 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce batiment avec des cam&#233;ras partout dessus et autour ?


Comme j'ai pu le dire &#224; Lalis, j'en sais rien du tout.
Le seul truc que je sais, c'est qu'il est farci d'ordi, cam&#233;ra mobile sur le toit, porte blind&#233; et qu'il n'y a jamais personne dedans.De plus, il est l&#224; depuis relativement longtemps. Une vrai &#233;nigme ce truc.
Ceci &#233;tant dit, faite p&#233;t&#233; les bidouilles.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Novembre 2007)

*Bidouillez moi jusqu'au 20/11/2007 vers 10:30 *








* ( Click to zoom.  ) *




* ( Original)*




​


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2007)

:mouais: :affraid:


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Novembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 20.11.2007 vers 10:30

**



*​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2007)

_
20.11.2007 // 10:30
origine_


----------



## tirhum (19 Novembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 20/11/2007-10:30 *







original​


----------



## doudou83 (19 Novembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 20/11/2007 vers 10h30






Originale
*​


----------



## Captain_X (19 Novembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2007)

Le 20/11/2007 à 10:30



(clic+)


----------



## Kukana (20 Novembre 2007)

pour la suite ?





Clik=Grand

Jusqu'au 23/11 10H30 ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Novembre 2007)

> je sais pas si on a le droit de poster une photos deja un peu bidouillée ...?



Ben c'est pas trop le but premier...
Vaudrait mieux les photos brutes je pense.
Parce que là, c'est montage obligé, et tout le monde ne peut pas ou ne sait pas faire.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> (...)
> je sais pas si on a le droit de poster une photos deja un peu bidouillée ...?
> 
> (...)


 En principe : non, justement.  

 Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je crois que toutes les photos ayant été proposées ici l'ont été dans une version brute, sans aucun traitement. 

 Par ailleurs, il est également d'usage de proposer une photo ne dépassant pas 700 x 700 pixels, ni 100 Ko, et de faire pointer un lien cliquable vers une version grande taille.




 Bon, ceci dit, sois le bienvenu ici. 




 [Edith] Grillé par *le blork*, mais je poste tout de même, pour rappeler quelques points.  [/Edith]


----------



## Kukana (20 Novembre 2007)

Voila je pense avoir corrigé mes erreurs 
c'est mieux ou encore quelque chose a changer ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> Voila je pense avoir corrigé mes erreurs
> c'est mieux ou encore quelque chose a changer ?



J'aurais plutôt proposé un lien cliquable pointant directement sur l'image en grande taille. Pas un lien cliquable vers une page de téléchargement. 

Mais bon, on ne va pas non plus chipoter.


----------



## Kukana (20 Novembre 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'aurais plutôt proposé un lien cliquable pointant directement sur l'image en grande taille. Pas un lien cliquable vers une page de téléchargement.
> 
> Mais bon, on ne va pas non plus chipoter.



j'ai pas trouver comment faire donc j'ai fait comme ca


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> j'ai pas trouver comment faire donc j'ai fait comme ca



Pour t'informer sur le sujet, tu peux déjà cliquer sur la signature de *macmarco*. 
Ou t'adresser à l'un d'entre nous en privé. 

Pour héberger des images, tu peux utiliser un site d'hébergement d'images gratuit, comme par exemple *imgik.fr*, que j'utilise depuis quelques mois, et qui permet d'héberger jusqu'à 5 Mo par image, contrairement à d'autres sites du même genre. 
Ensuite, tu n'as plus qu'à faire pointer ton lien cliquable vers la bonne page web, en utilisant la bonne adresse url.


Tu peux aussi, si tu le souhaites, combiner des balises bb de liens cliquables et d'insertion d'images, pour proposer dans ton post une image cliquable. 

Comme ça, par exemple.




Ce qui donne ceci : 





 (Image cliquable)




 Fin de la parenthèse technique, en ce qui me concerne. 
 La suite en privé pour qui veut.


----------



## David_b (20 Novembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 23/11 10H30




clic=big​Cherchez pas... c'est à cause de la couleur... ça m'a fait penser à une carotte 

je suis déjà loin 

Edit: je me suis encore gourré de taille


----------



## Captain_X (20 Novembre 2007)

il faut une image, non recadrée, non travaillée brut de décoffrage.


----------



## Kukana (20 Novembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> il faut une image, non recadrée, non travaillée brut de décoffrage.



l'image n'est ni recardée ni rien..


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Novembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 23/11 10H30 









 ( Click to zoom.  ) 




 ( Original )




​*​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

​



_23/11 10H30 _
_origine_


----------



## tirhum (20 Novembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 23/11-10H30 *









Original​


----------



## MOMAX (20 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (20 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2007)

Original​


----------



## macmarco (20 Novembre 2007)

(clic+)
Original


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Novembre 2007)

_* Jusqu'au 23/11 10H30 ?

*__*




*_​


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (21 Novembre 2007)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 23 novembre 2007 à 10h30







*​


----------



## philire (21 Novembre 2007)

Original
jusqu'au 23 novembre, 10h30


----------



## plovemax (22 Novembre 2007)

originale


----------



## doudou83 (24 Novembre 2007)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 27/11/2007 vers 15h30






Originale
*​


----------



## da capo (24 Novembre 2007)

un peu petit&#8230; ou je ne sais pas comment obtenir une grande version depuis la galerie.


----------



## doudou83 (24 Novembre 2007)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 27/11/2007 vers 15h30






Originale
*​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

Originale


----------



## doudou83 (24 Novembre 2007)

La photo en ++ grand pour Da Capo    
http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00131fi1.jpg


----------



## da capo (24 Novembre 2007)

originale en grand​


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Novembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 27/11/2007 vers 15h30

**



*​


----------



## Captain_X (24 Novembre 2007)

original


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (24 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (24 Novembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 27/11/2007  -  15h30*




​


----------



## chounim (24 Novembre 2007)

bon, je maitrise pas encore bien toshop, mais on fait c'qu'on peut...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 27/11/2007 - 15h30*


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2007)

désolé je le ferai plus...


----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2007)

Le 27/11/2007 à 15:30



(clic+)
Original


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2007)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 27/11/2007 vers 15h30







 ( Click to zoom.  ) 




 ( original )





​*​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

_27/11/2007, 15:30_
_origine_



_Pffff..... Décidemment trop dur après macmarco...._


----------



## plovemax (26 Novembre 2007)

27/11 15:30





original​


----------



## morphoas (27 Novembre 2007)

*27 | 11 | 2007   15.30*




Originale​


----------



## doudou83 (27 Novembre 2007)

Allons nous finir cette bidouille sur la fin du monde de Morphoas ?


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Novembre 2007)




----------



## morphoas (27 Novembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Allons nous finir cette bidouille sur la fin du monde de Morphoas ?



... presque. il restait une dernière pièce à positionner sur l'échiquier de l'apocalypse finale


----------



## g.robinson (27 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (28 Novembre 2007)

Bidouillez-moi jusqu'au 1/12/2007 vers 0h45 :







* ( Click to zoom.  )*





http://www.flickr.com/photos/21379760@N08/2069979832/​


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2007)

Le 01/12/2007 à 00:45



(clic+)
Original


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Novembre 2007)

Bidouillez-moi jusqu'au 1/12/2007 vers 0h45 :









* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



*( Original )*





​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2007)

*Bidouillez-moi jusqu'au 1/12/2007 vers 0h45*


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Novembre 2007)

*   Bidouillez-moi jusqu'au 1/12/2007 vers 0h45 :

**



*​


----------



## doudou83 (2 Décembre 2007)

*Bidouillez moi jusqu'au 1er décembre 2007 vers 0h45





*​


----------



## plovemax (2 Décembre 2007)

originale​


----------



## doudou83 (4 Décembre 2007)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 7 décembre 2007 vers 19h20






Big zoom


*​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Bidouille jusqu'au 7 décembre 2007 vers 19h20






Fézé gaffe les gens, c'est la dernière photo de pépé doudou pendant la guerre, il lui reste plus que ça à mémé. :casse: ​


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Décembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 7 décembre 2007 vers 19h20

**



*​


----------



## pierre22 (5 Décembre 2007)

*Quelle merveilleuse idée*


----------



## Picouto (5 Décembre 2007)

trop fort ​


----------



## pierre22 (5 Décembre 2007)

Je ne parviens qu'a envoyer un "fichier attaché, et non à remplir le champ du message.
Comment faire?
Merci


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Décembre 2007)

pierre22 a dit:


> Je ne parviens qu'a envoyer un "fichier attaché, et non à remplir le champ du message.
> Comment faire?
> Merci



Pourquoi tu n'héberges pas tes images sur des cites comme http://imageshack.us/ ?

Sinon, le principe de ce fils c'est de "bidouiller" une image que quelqu'un post dans les temps impartis.


----------



## macmarco (5 Décembre 2007)

pierre22 a dit:


> Je ne parviens qu'a envoyer un "fichier attaché, et non à remplir le champ du message.
> Comment faire?
> Merci




Pour savoir, clique dans ma signature et ou regarde en haut de ce forum et dans les sujets épinglés.
Sinon, comme te le dit G2LOQ, il faut bidouiller la photo de la session en cours.


----------



## MOMAX (6 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 7 décembre 2007 vers 19h20


----------



## pierre22 (6 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Si ton moniteur est bien calibré, c'est que tu as peux être incorporé un profil trop riche sans doute Abobe RVB 98. Dans photoshop convertir en profil s'RGB.

Plus de détail sur la calibration, et gestion des couleurs sur le liens ci dessous
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4502246#post4502246


----------



## doudou83 (6 Décembre 2007)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 7 décembre 2007 vers 19h20






Big zoom
*​


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2007)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 7 décembre 2007 vers 19h20*






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


* ( Original. )*


​


----------



## doudou83 (8 Décembre 2007)

Merci à tous pour votre participation !  Ma photo n'était pas très sexy pour la bidouille:love:
Allez au suivant !!!


----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Merci à tous pour votre participation !  Ma photo n'était pas très sexy pour la bidouille:love:
> Allez au suivant !!!



Tu veux dire qu'elle est superbe !  

Hors délais mais prout !  




(3200x1800 4,6 Mo)


----------



## doudou83 (8 Décembre 2007)

Prout très largement accepté !!!!!


----------



## doudou83 (10 Décembre 2007)

*Bidouillez jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 18h00





Zoom
*​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Décembre 2007)

*Bidouillez jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 18h00*







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


* ( Original )*


​


----------



## doudou83 (11 Décembre 2007)

*Bidouillez jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 18h00






Original 
*​


----------



## MOMAX (11 Décembre 2007)

Bidouillez jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 18h00


----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2007)

Le 13/12/2007 à 18:00



(clic+)


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2007)

_*Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 18h00





*_​


----------



## doudou83 (15 Décembre 2007)

Mille merci aux *4 participants .... *c'est énorrrrrme !


----------



## cachou8723 (15 Décembre 2007)

c'est ici.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2007)

Bidouillez-moi jusqu'au 18/12/2007 vers 13h14






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


* ( Original )*




​


----------



## Captain_X (15 Décembre 2007)

original


----------



## doudou83 (16 Décembre 2007)

*Bidouillez-moi jusqu'au 18 décembre 2007 vers 13h14






*​


----------



## plovemax (16 Décembre 2007)

18/12/2007 vers 13h14





original​


----------



## Captain_X (16 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Kukana (16 Décembre 2007)

*grand*


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2007)

​

Bon bon bon...
Voilà, comme pour moi, Mimizan ça m'évoque de vieux souvenirs de vacances à la Monsieur Hulot, j'ai fait cette bidouille genre vieilli.

Ceci dit, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais j'ai le sentiment que la qualité des photos de départ a tendance à baisser en ce moment, non?
Ou alors c'est moi qui manque d'imagination en ce moment, mais j'ai vraiment l'impression que pour certaines images, il n'y a rien à en tirer ou presque...

Je dis ça, je veux pas lancer de débat interminable, hein, je donne un avis pour voir si je suis le seul à l'avoir.


----------



## cachou8723 (16 Décembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ceci dit, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais j'ai le sentiment que la qualité des photos de départ a tendance à baisser en ce moment, non?
> Ou alors c'est moi qui manque d'imagination en ce moment, mais j'ai vraiment l'impression que pour certaines images, il n'y a rien à en tirer ou presque...



Je me suis rendu compte que cette photo n'avait pas grand intérêt (une fois l'avoir  téléchargé et déposé sur ce doux fil :rateau pour la retouche,ou du moins que vous en auriez vite fait le tour..

Enfin bref toujours est-il que c'est pas la bousculade pour poster la phototype "en ce moment, non?"


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 18/12/2007 vers 13h14





*​


----------



## doudou83 (17 Décembre 2007)

*Bidouillez moi jusqu'au 18 décembre 2007 vers 13h14






original  
*​


----------



## macmarco (17 Décembre 2007)

Le 18/12/2007 à 13:14



(clic+)
Original


----------



## tirhum (18 Décembre 2007)

_*Le 18/12/2007 à 13:14*_






Original​


----------



## tatouille (18 Décembre 2007)




----------



## MOMAX (18 Décembre 2007)

Le 18/12/2007 à 13:14_*

*_


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Décembre 2007)

Allez hop.

Tiens les nazes.
J'essaye d'en tirer quelquechose en ce moment, sans trop y arriver.




Vous trouverez p'tet avant moi. 

En grand

Vous avez, si je compte bien, jusqu'au 22 décembre vers 13H30


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Décembre 2007)

Ah ben j'étais en train de faire ça moi. 



​


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2007)

effectivement, le panoramique semble être une bonne solution


----------



## Nobody (19 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> effectivement, le panoramique semble être une bonne solution



Yep.


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2007)

Monsieur le professeur 

 (un peu frustrant en petit, je te jure qu'en vrai c'est mieux  )




​


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Décembre 2007)

Mado.  

Bon, bah moi je me fais plaisir du coup.
Je trouve que Grug a eu une super idée de mettre le reflet à l'envers, alors je l'ai reprise à mon compte (Hé ouais.  )



​


----------



## tatouille (20 Décembre 2007)




----------



## morphoas (20 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2007)

Original​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Décembre 2007)

jusqu'au 22 décembre vers 13H30






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

* ( Original ) *


​


----------



## MOMAX (20 Décembre 2007)

jusqu'au 22 décembre vers 13H30


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 22/12/2007





*​


----------



## doudou83 (20 Décembre 2007)

*Bidouillez jusqu'au 22 décembre 2007 vers 13h30    







*​


----------



## Captain_X (20 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Didjo (23 Décembre 2007)

Je découvre ce fil avec retard mais plaisir...  Très sympa vos créas 

Mais ça a l'air un peu mort depuis deux jours... la photo précédente étant terminée... hop !

Jusqu'au *26/12/07, 16h30*​ 






Let's zoom it ​


----------



## Captain_X (23 Décembre 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (23 Décembre 2007)

*Bidouillage jusqu'au 26 décembre 2007 à 16h30






original
*​


----------



## chounim (23 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 26/12/07, 16h30
Origianle

Voila pour ma contribution, manque plus qu'une ombre...




​


----------



## Mops Argo (23 Décembre 2007)

*jusqu'au 26 décembre 2007 à 16h30





*​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 26/12/07, 16h30






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

* ( Original ) *

​


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2007)

vous savez quoi ? je ne vois toujours pas l'intérêt de ce sujet, ni son intérêt intrinsèque, ni celui que vous lui portez. La plupart des photos proposées non aucun intérêt, la moitié des  bidouilles non plus, non je ne vois pas.

on ferme donc pour les fêtes !


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

je ré-ouvre, à vous de proposer bidouilles et images de départ valant le coup et de nous convaincre&#8230;


----------



## LeN'Y (31 Décembre 2007)

Tant pis, j'essaierai plus tard


----------



## katelijn (31 Décembre 2007)

LeN'Y a dit:


> Tant pis, j'essaierai plus tard



Tout est là


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2008)

*Oui, non ?!...*






_Ma version, ici..._​


----------



## Captain_X (2 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Mobyduck (2 Janvier 2008)

Original​


----------



## Didjo (2 Janvier 2008)

_Néon_ j'imagine... et puis quoi d'autre ? Parce-que c'est magnifique !


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2008)

Didjo a dit:


> _Néon_ j'imagine... et puis quoi d'autre ? Parce-que c'est magnifique !


Et si tu bougeais tes p'tits doigts sur ton clavier et ta souris pour éblouir la foule ?!...*
Et si vous arrêtiez de poster ce genre de message (positif ou négatif), qui pourrissent systématiquement un fil ?!... 
Désolé, mais ça ne "passe" plus, ça me pèle les... sévère.  
Taisez-vous et soyez créatifs, ou essayez de l'être.
Mais pitié, taisez-vous un peu...






*P.S : si l'image de Mobyduck ne te plaît pas, le meilleur "truc" que tu aies à faire (pour critiquer cette image) est de nous démontrer l'étendue de tes possibilités...


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Janvier 2008)

* Bidouillez-moi jusqu'au 5/01/2008 vers 17h45

* 





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


* ( Original ) *


​


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Janvier 2008)

*Jusqu'au 05/01/08 vers 17h45





*​


----------



## plovemax (4 Janvier 2008)

Jusqu'au 05/01/08 vers 17h45





originale​


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2008)

Jusqu'au 05/01/08 vers 17h45






Originale​


----------



## Didjo (5 Janvier 2008)

_Ouh ouh... J'suis encore à l'heure ? C'est pas trop tard... ?

Ouf... Jusqu'au 05/01/08 vers 17h45_






Let's zoom it ! 

Originale​


----------



## macmarco (5 Janvier 2008)

Le 05/01/2008 à 17:45



(clic+)
Original


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2008)

Dimanche 27/01/14h20





_Oui, la dominante est plutôt rouge; impossible de tripoter les réglages de ce p*tain d'appareil...  :mouais: 
Z'allez pouvoir jouer avec les curseurs, hein Bobby !... _​


----------



## Captain_X (24 Janvier 2008)

'tain pourquoi faut toujours qu'il y ai des vilaines bagnoles


----------



## Picouto (24 Janvier 2008)

Parce que c'est Rouen


----------



## Redoch (24 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2008)

Dimanche 27/01/14h20






Original
​


----------



## Picouto (24 Janvier 2008)

Dimanche 27/01/08  -  14h20




​


----------



## Captain_X (24 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (24 Janvier 2008)

Dimanche 27/01/14h20







*( Click to zoom.  ) *

* ( Original )*


​


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2008)

Le 27/01/2008 à 14:20



(clic+)
Original


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

_27.01.2008_










_origine_


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Janvier 2008)

_*Jusqu'à dimanche 27/01/14h20





*_​


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2008)

_"P'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non"..._
Indécision totale...  

- 1...
- 2...
- 3...
- 4...



_Édit : @Lalis : rien !...  _


----------



## Captain_X (27 Janvier 2008)

la 2 monseigneur, la 2


----------



## Redoch (27 Janvier 2008)

Pareil que Captain la 2.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

je viens de tomber la dessus: http://blog.fotocommunity.net/fr/2008/01/deux_faces_une_realite.html 

C'est un concours organisé par le site avec Wacom. L'esprit est très proche de ce que on voit ici. Ca serait sympa qu'un des participants de ce fil fasse parti des gagnants.


----------



## Nobody (1 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je viens de tomber la dessus: http://blog.fotocommunity.net/fr/2008/01/deux_faces_une_realite.html
> 
> C'est un concours organisé par le site avec Wacom. L'esprit est très proche de ce que on voit ici. Ca serait sympa qu'un des participants de ce fil fasse parti des gagnants.



D'accord. Moi je veux bien gagner. Tu m'inscris et tu fais suivre mon gain?


----------



## plovemax (2 Février 2008)

Je soumets à vos bidouilles la photo suivante :





clic image pour le jpeg en plus grand.

L'image en RAW pour ceux qui veulent.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2008)




----------



## Nobody (3 Février 2008)




----------



## G2LOQ (3 Février 2008)

Jusqu'à... Bonne question tiens! :rateau:






Ca me fait penser que l'ouverture est proche...​


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2008)

Jusqu'au 5/02/2008 vers 20h34, par exemple? 









* ( Original )



*​


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2008)

Le 05/02/2008 à 20:34



(clic+)
Original


----------



## Picouto (4 Février 2008)

_*05/02/2008  -  20:34*_




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2008)

Jusqu'au 05/02/2008 à 20:34






Original​

 :rose:


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Jusqu'au 05/02/2008 à 20:34
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





Pour pêcher sans risques !


----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2008)

_*Le 05/02/2008 à 20:34*_








Original​


----------



## plovemax (5 Février 2008)

Voui voui on va dire 5/2/8 20h30   :rose: :rose: 





originale

J'avais fait une version NB qui ressemble, peu ou prou, à celle de Foguenne, en moins bien, alors bon...


----------



## doudou83 (5 Février 2008)

*La bidouille jusqu'au 5 février 2008 vers 20h30





*​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2008)




----------



## doudou83 (7 Mars 2008)

*La bidouille jusqu'au 10 mars 2008 vers 19h45






Original
*​


----------



## tatouille (7 Mars 2008)

une maison jaune


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2008)

_*Jusqu'au 10 mars 2008 vers 19h45






*_​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2008)

*La bidouille jusqu'au 10 mars 2008 vers 19h45








 ( Click to zoom.  ) 

 ( Original )


​*​


----------



## doudou83 (10 Mars 2008)

*La bidouille jusqu'au 10 mars 2008 vers 19h45




Original
*​


----------



## doudou83 (12 Mars 2008)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 15 mars 2008 vers 11h15







original
*​


----------



## Leoparde (12 Mars 2008)

Magnifique G2LOQ


----------



## Kukana (12 Mars 2008)

oups a supprimer


----------



## macmarco (12 Mars 2008)

Bidouille jusqu'au 15 mars 2008 vers 11h15

​* (Speed)




(High Speed)

Original
*
​


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Mars 2008)

*jusqu'au 15 mars 2008 vers 11h15






*_"Subway to hell"_​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2008)

*


Bidouille jusqu'au 15 mars 2008 vers 11h15








 ( Click to zoom.  ) ​

original



*​


----------



## doudou83 (13 Mars 2008)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 15 mars 2008 vers 11h15




original


*​


----------



## plovemax (13 Mars 2008)

jusqu'au 15 mars 2008 vers 11h15





originale​


----------



## Picouto (14 Mars 2008)

jusqu'au 15 mars 2008 vers 11h15




​


----------



## gastonS (16 Mars 2008)

bonjour à tous

je peux m'amuser avec vous ??
voilà une bidouille après quelques Ouzo


----------



## h_p-gmc (16 Mars 2008)

*Photo originale : Valable jusqu'au mercredi 19 mars vers 17h15*​ 
Photo prise sur le lieu de déchargement de l'usine où on devait me décharger (c'est moi le chauffeur  ) une bobine de 25T qui devrait servir à la finition de nouvelles voitures...​ 





*Amusez-vous bien, il y a de quoi faire...*​


----------



## doudou83 (16 Mars 2008)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 19 mars 2008 vers 17h15





photo originale
*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2008)

Jusqu'au 10 mars 2008 11h15







Jusqu'au 19 mars 2008 17h15






Original​


----------



## figpik (18 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2008)

bon, merci de relire les règles et les consignes de Portfolio avant d'essayer de poster des images dépassant la taille de mon 24"&#8230;

comprendre : lire le premier message. c'est la moindre des choses, non ?


----------



## figpik (18 Mars 2008)

bon désolé des fausses manoeuvres...


----------



## Picouto (18 Mars 2008)

c'est le bordel ici !​


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mars 2008)

Clair.
Pourtant pas compliquées, les règles...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mars 2008)

*Jusqu'au mercredi 19 mars vers 17h15*











 *( Original ) * ​ 






h_p-gmc a dit:


> *Photo originale : Valable jusqu'au mercredi 19 mars vers 17h15*​
> Photo prise sur le lieu de déchargement de l'usine où on devait me décharger (c'est moi le chauffeur  ) une bobine de 25T qui devrait servir à la finition de nouvelles voitures...
> 
> (...)​


PS : Bien que ça ne fasse pas partie des règles à proprement parler, il est d'usage que la personne qui propose une photo à bidouiller fasse pointer un lien cliquable vers une version grande taille de sa photo, pour faciliter d'éventuels montages, ou même d'autre types de traitements. 

Ceci dit, merci d'avoir proposé une photo.


----------



## doudou83 (24 Mars 2008)

Bidouillez jusqu'au 27 mars 2008 vers 14h30





photo originale ​


----------



## doudou83 (25 Mars 2008)

*Bidouillez jusqu'au 27 mars 2008 vers 14h30




photo originale
*​


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2008)

Bidouillez jusqu'au 27 mars 2008 vers 14h30







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​ 

*( photo originale  )*


​


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2008)

_*Jusqu'au 27 mars 2008 vers 14h30*_






original​


----------



## plovemax (27 Mars 2008)

27/03/2008 14h30





originale​


----------



## macmarco (27 Mars 2008)

Le 27/03/2008 hors délais


----------



## doudou83 (28 Mars 2008)

Merci aux quelques participants même hors délais


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2008)

Jusqu'au 27/03/2008 hors délai


----------



## tirhum (9 Avril 2008)

Suite à ma photo... 
J'ai eu quelques remarques (  ) qui me font penser... 
Que certain(e)s voudraient bien traficoter cette image...





Samedi 12, 16H30 ?!... ​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'au samedi 12 avril 2008 vers 16h30.







* ( Click to zoom.  )*


* (Photo originale.  ) *



​


----------



## doudou83 (10 Avril 2008)

*Samedi 12 , 16h30 ? !...





photo originale
*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'au samedi 12 avril 2008 vers 16h30






Original​


----------



## Lalis (16 Avril 2008)

Si le coeur vous en dit, je vous livre ce cliché pris à la volée : la perspective m'a parue intéressante, le contraste entre la cathédrale et le tram aussi, mais il avançait, le bougre...





juste 100ko, pas taper

Original

*Jusqu'au samedi 19 avril vers 23h*​


----------



## doudou83 (18 Avril 2008)

*Bidouille jusqu'au samedi 19 avril vers 23h00




photo originale 
*​


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2008)

*
Jusqu'au samedi 19 avril vers 23h









( Click to zoom.  ) ​**


(Original )*


​


----------



## doudou83 (22 Avril 2008)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 25 avril 2008 vers 10h30






photo originale
*​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2008)

> 25 avril 2008 vers 10h30










*original*


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2008)

*
Bidouille jusqu'au 25 avril 2008 vers 10h30










photo originale



*​


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2008)

*
Jusqu'au 25 avril 2008 vers 10h30*










original​


----------



## joanes (22 Avril 2008)

*Jusqu'au 25 avril 2008 vers 10h30
*












original​


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Avril 2008)

*Jusqu'au 25 avril 2008 vers 10h30





*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'au 25 avril 2008 vers 10h30






Original​


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2008)

comme 72h pour convaincre, je ne donne pas cher de ce sujet.


----------



## pierre22 (24 Avril 2008)

Comment faites vous pour limiter le poids des fichiers ? J'ai du réduire l'image et l'enregistrer en jpg qualité 2.


----------



## doudou83 (24 Avril 2008)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 25 avril 2008 vers 10h30




photo originale
*​


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2008)

tu peux dire ce que tu veux. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt du sujet et vous ne me donnez pas le change. c'est en vert.


----------



## plovemax (27 Mai 2008)

Je vous propose une bidouille un peu différente si vous voulez jouer le jeu. J'ai réalisé deux photos en vue d'un *diptyque*. Je vous soumets donc ces deux photos pour voir ce que vous en feriez (un diptyque ou alors une seule photo, ou autre chose...Après tout, on est dans le fil des bidouilles.  ) Cliquez sur les images pour le grand format en jpg.







Si vous voulez les RAW, c'est là (34Mo à charger)

Vous avez jusqu'au 30/05/08 à 23h.


----------



## plovemax (27 Mai 2008)

Voici une autre version, réalisée suite à divers conseils, qui je pense est peut-être mieux que celle que j'ai affiché dans "Vos plus belles photos"  Du coup, ce n'est plus ma plus belle, mécaniquement :rose: 

​


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Mai 2008)

_*Jusqu'au 30/05/08 23h





*_​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mai 2008)

*

Jusqu'au 30/05/08 à 23h.







 (Click to zoom.  ) 



( Présentation des originaux dans ce post.  ) 
​*
​


----------



## doudou83 (31 Mai 2008)

*C'était jusqu'au 30 mai 2008 à 23h 
**



*​


----------



## doudou83 (1 Juin 2008)

*A la folie jusqu'au 4 juin 2008 vers 15h30  






photo originale
*​


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Juin 2008)

* Jusqu'au 4 juin 2008 vers 15h30





*​


----------



## plovemax (2 Juin 2008)

Jusqu'au 4 juin 2008 vers 15h30





photo originale​


----------



## doudou83 (2 Juin 2008)

*:love:A la folie jusqu'au 4 juin vers 15h30 





photo original 
*​


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *A la folie jusqu'au 4 juin 2008 vers 15h30
> 
> (...)
> *​









* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


* ( Original ) *

​


----------



## macmarco (3 Juin 2008)

Original


----------



## pierre22 (6 Juin 2008)

Chacun fait ce qu'il lui plaît, chacun fait ce qu'il pleut


----------



## La mouette (6 Juin 2008)

Original​


----------



## doudou83 (6 Juin 2008)

Qui s'y colle ? allez un bon geste ...


----------



## tirhum (6 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Qui s'y colle ? allez un bon geste ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2008)

Original
(Inspiration jacques Monory, voir un exemple)


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Juin 2008)

J'ai remis le temps au beau fixe 





Original


----------



## La mouette (6 Juin 2008)

Original​


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



* ( Original )*


​


----------



## doudou83 (7 Juin 2008)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 9 juin 2008 vers 20h00






photo originale
*​


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Juin 2008)

_Avec un peu de retard...:rose:





_​


----------



## pierre22 (17 Juin 2008)

Couleurs réeles


----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Juin 2008)

pierre22 a dit:


> Couleurs réeles



Faudrait une image brut et de plus grande taille, ça serait mieux pour travailler dessus.


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## pierre22 (21 Juin 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Faudrait une image brut et de plus grande taille, ça serait mieux pour travailler dessus.



Voilà.


----------



## pierre22 (21 Juin 2008)

Super cet effet tapisserie comment y parviens tu?


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2008)

pierre22 a dit:


> Super cet effet tapisserie comment y parviens tu?



C'est pour moi ?
Si oui avec Photoshop et différents filtres...


----------



## pierre22 (21 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


>





La mouette a dit:


> C'est pour moi ?
> Si oui avec Photoshop et différents filtres...



Oui c'était bien pour toi. Je cours à la mercerie acheter des filtres ! Et Photoshop c'est quoi ? Un marchand de photos ? Tu peux me communiquer l'adresse?


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2008)

Photoshop Elements 6
Tu barbouilles avec l'Aérographe et aquarelle, puis tus appliques le fond en mixant différentes textures 
Salutation à la vendeuse


----------



## pierre22 (21 Juin 2008)

Merci pour elle qui était complètement perdue, et encore bravo


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Juin 2008)

pierre22 a dit:


> Voilà.



Merci.


----------



## macmarco (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) * 


 * ( Original ) * 


​


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2008)

Si ça vous dit de vous amuser avec "ma" pissotière...


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Juin 2008)




----------



## doudou83 (28 Juin 2008)

*Pissotière jusqu'au 1 juillet 2008 vers 11h00  







original

*​


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2008)

Pissotière jusqu'au 1 juillet 2008 vers 11h00






Original​


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juin 2008)

Pissotière jusqu'au 1 juillet 2008 vers 11h00.







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 

*( Original )* 


​


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2008)

Original


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juin 2008)

Original​


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)




----------



## doudou83 (4 Juillet 2008)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 7 juillet 2008 vers 18h00 






original
*​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


* (Original) *

​


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Juillet 2008)

*Jusqu'au 7 juillet 2008 vers 18h00





*​


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juillet 2008)

*bidouille jusqu'au 7/8 juillet 2008 vers 18h00  





original
*​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Kerala (8 Juillet 2008)

Voici ma photo vous en pensez quoi


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2008)

Original.


----------



## Kerala (8 Juillet 2008)

macmarco j'aime beaucoup ton résultat tu est passé par une désaturation de l'image ?


----------



## pierre22 (8 Juillet 2008)

Si tu vas pas à la mer, elle viendra à toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2008)




----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Voici ma photo vous en pensez quoi



Il aurait fallu faire des ombres aux personnages pour mieux les intégrer. 



Kerala a dit:


> macmarco j'aime beaucoup ton résultat tu est passé par une désaturation de l'image ?



Textures + calques de réglages, notamment pour la saturation, en effet.


----------



## pierre22 (9 Juillet 2008)

Cela vous inspire ?


----------



## pierre22 (9 Juillet 2008)

Pardon voici une meilleure qualité


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2008)

Le mieux serait de faire pointer un lien cliquable vers une version brute de cette photo, en grande taille, sans aucun traitement ni recadrage, et si possible sans cadre.  
C'est généralement ce qui se fait ici (voir les pages précédentes).


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Juillet 2008)

Je sais, je me suis pas trop foulé... :rose:


----------



## pierre22 (9 Juillet 2008)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le mieux serait de faire pointer un lien cliquable vers une version brute de cette photo, en grande taille, sans aucun traitement ni recadrage, et si possible sans cadre.
> C'est généralement ce qui se fait ici (voir les pages précédentes).



J'ai compris le fond, mais comment faire un lien cliquable?


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2008)

pierre22 a dit:


> J'ai compris le fond, mais comment faire un lien cliquable?



Pour les explications, un petit clic dans ma signature. 

[Edith]
Au passage, ta photo est tout à fait indiquée pour ce sujet !! 
[/Edith]


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Octobre 2008)




----------



## mado (23 Octobre 2008)

(les addictions cumulées ça donne de drôles d'images  )


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2008)

Je la remets ici.


----------



## GroDan (24 Octobre 2008)

Moi aussi !​



​


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (25 Octobre 2008)

Jusqu'au 26/10/2008 vers 15h00 :








* ( Original. ) *

​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Octobre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si on a le droit d'utiliser une autre image (ici, les contours d'une vitre brisée) ?




Click for full size

_Tapi dans l'ombre, j'observe..._​


----------



## RousseSvelte (25 Octobre 2008)

:mouais:


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si on a le droit d'utiliser une autre image (ici, les contours d'une vitre brisée) ?
> 
> Click for full size[/url]
> 
> _Tapi dans l'ombre, j'observe..._​



On bidouille comme on veut.
Remonte le fil, tu pourras constater qu'on se laisse assez souvent aller.


----------



## iFabien (27 Octobre 2008)




----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2008)

_Je précise au passage que normalement, il est suggéré dans rester dans le délai de 72h sur une photo, pour permettre de passer à autre chose. C'est la règle édictée en première page.
Là, vous avez eu droit à un extra pour fêter la remontée du fil 

Maintenant, place à une autre photo et à d'autres bidouilles 
_


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Octobre 2008)

Quelques secondes, il y avait un chat sur le toit, et je voulais faire le "point de vue de la souris" - mais monsieur le matou s'est barré avant . Restent le toit et le pied de la table .

_Jusqu'au 30/10 vers midi et demie._




Click for full size


----------



## RousseSvelte (27 Octobre 2008)

Flashover ! 







:hein:
​


----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Quelques secondes, il y avait un chat sur le toit, et je voulais faire le "point de vue de la souris" - mais monsieur le matou s'est barré avant . Restent le toit et le pied de la table .
> 
> _Jusqu'au 30/10 vers midi et demie._




Tu n'as pas assez bien regardé, en passant la photo en noir et blanc le chat réapparait! 





_
photo honteusement piquée sur flickr _:rose:​


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Flashover !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est juste horrible!


----------



## quenaur (28 Octobre 2008)




----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2008)




----------



## plovemax (29 Octobre 2008)

30/10  12h30




Originale​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2008)

*Jusqu'au 30/10 vers midi et demie.








 ( Original.  )  
​*​


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2008)

Lundi 3... 16H30 ?!...


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Octobre 2008)

_Jusqu'à Lundi 3, 16.30h, qu'il a dit le patron._ 




​


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2008)

Original​


----------



## iFabien (31 Octobre 2008)

*Lundi 3 novembre - 16H30*





​


----------



## da capo (31 Octobre 2008)

*Lundi 3 novembre - 16H30*





​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Novembre 2008)

*Jusqu'au 3/10/2008 vers 16h30 :*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

* ( Original.  ) *

​


----------



## ElGeko (1 Novembre 2008)




----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2008)

Le 03/11/2008 à 16:30
*Legend ?*


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2008)

Au fait !...
Merci à tous...


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2009)

_Aller, je suis sûr que certains ont encore envie de faire jouer les curseurs, faire exploser le cadrage et découper dans tous les sens..._


----------



## silvio (21 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Aller, je suis sûr que certains ont encore envie de faire jouer les curseurs, faire exploser le cadrage et découper dans tous les sens..._



Ah ben .. ça pouvait pas mieux tomber
Je suis une burne en retouche d'images ... d'ailleurs, je n'en fais pas 
Mais souvent, je me demande que ça pourrait donner en étant moins manche
Alors justement, cette photo que j'ai posté dans le fil ad'hoc
Me suis demandé ce que je pourrais en faire si j'étais moins comme je suis







*Edit : Jusqu'au 24/09 -14h*​


----------



## joanes (21 Septembre 2009)

J'aime bien cette photo mais si tu veux qu'elle soit un peu bidouillée n'en aurais tu pas un exemplaire un peu plus bidouillable (un lien pour la charger en plus grand ou carrément le raw) car là, à part la pourrir, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse en faire grand chose (enfin faut dire qu'il y a des artiss qui sont capab de tout par ici ).


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Septembre 2009)

Georges Seurat veut ses droits d'auteur 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## quenaur (21 Septembre 2009)




----------



## G2LOQ (22 Septembre 2009)

*Jusqu'au 24/09 -14h





*​


----------



## silvio (22 Septembre 2009)

joanes a dit:


> J'aime bien cette photo mais si tu veux qu'elle soit un peu bidouillée n'en aurais tu pas un exemplaire un peu plus bidouillable (un lien pour la charger en plus grand ou carrément le raw) car là, à part la pourrir, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse en faire grand chose (enfin faut dire qu'il y a des artiss qui sont capab de tout par ici ).



Tibo me l'a demandé aussi.. y aura pas le RAW vu que c'est un scan d'une diapo
Mais je récupère le fichier d'origine et vous le mets à dispo


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2009)

Laisse tomber...
Elle est trop pourrite, ta photo !...


----------



## silvio (22 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Laisse tomber...
> Elle est trop pourrite, ta photo !...



Clairement ... mais elle est bidouillable


----------



## joanes (22 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Tibo me l'a demandé aussi.. y aura pas le RAW vu que c'est un scan d'une diapo
> Mais je récupère le fichier d'origine et vous le mets à dispo




 

Comme ça on pourra la pourrir vraiment bien


----------



## silvio (22 Septembre 2009)

joanes a dit:


> Comme ça on pourra la pourrir vraiment bien



J'en suis tout émoustillé :love::love::love:


----------



## plovemax (24 Septembre 2009)

24/9 14h


​

originale


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Septembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 24/09 -14h

*Original*






J'aurais moi aussi nettement préféré disposer de l'image d'origine avec une plus grande résolution en pixels, mais tant pis.  
Merci pour la relance du thread, de toute façon.  ​


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2009)

Original​


----------



## DeepDark (24 Septembre 2009)

C'était jusqu'au 24-09 - 14:00.
(en espérant ne pas (trop) me faire taper sur les doigts...)
​





Originale.​


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Je précise au passage que normalement, il est suggéré dans rester dans le délai de 72h sur une photo, pour permettre de passer à autre chose. C'est la règle édictée en première page.
> Là, vous avez eu droit à un extra pour fêter la remontée du fil
> 
> Maintenant, place à une autre photo et à d'autres bidouilles
> _




Mouvement perpétuel... C'était bien écrit ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2009)

À qui veut pour la prochaine 



yvos a dit:


> _Je précise au passage que normalement, il est suggéré dans rester dans le délai de 72h sur une photo, pour permettre de passer à autre chose. C'est la règle édictée en première page.
> Là, vous avez eu droit à un extra pour fêter la remontée du fil
> 
> Maintenant, place à une autre photo et à d'autres bidouilles
> _





yvos a dit:


> Mouvement perpétuel... C'était bien écrit ! :love:



​


----------



## silvio (25 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> À qui veut pour la prochaine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci à tous ... et dsl pour la déf. de la photo : j'ai complètement oublié de proposer un lien vers l'image d'origine

Mea Culpa :rose:


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2009)

Je poste ça ici.
Comme je l'ai dit à Cooper, d'accord, elle est gracieuse la demoiselle à l'église, ce qui l'est moins, c'est le type qui se cure le nez ! :/
Donc, je propose ma version.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Octobre 2009)

*( Original )*





​


----------



## quenaur (5 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

Désolé ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2009)

Une deuxième proposition car j'ai beaucoup hésité  








Original​


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2009)




----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2009)

Jusqu'au 30, vers 9h30 ?!...




Clic image...



Ce que moi, j'en avait fait...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)




----------



## G2LOQ (27 Octobre 2009)

Jusqu'au 30, vers 9h30




​


----------



## doudou83 (27 Octobre 2009)

*La bidouille jusqu'au 30* *,* *vers 9h30 ?! ....*






​


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2009)

Original​


----------



## DeepDark (28 Octobre 2009)

(originale)​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Octobre 2009)

Jusqu'au 30/10/2009 vers 9h30 :

* ( Original ) *




* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## tirhum (1 Novembre 2009)

Merci à tous... 

Même à Tibo...  :love:


----------



## cornelie (5 Novembre 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Novembre 2009)

Une version en noir et en blanc




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2009)

Original​


----------



## rabisse (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.
Je m'immisce sur ce fil...


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2009)

:afraid::afraid:


_ceci un message intéressant de la modération_


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2009)




----------



## quenaur (5 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2009)

Original​


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Novembre 2009)

*Jusqu'au 08 à 9h30*





​


----------



## cornelie (7 Novembre 2009)

Merci à tous


----------



## cornelie (16 Novembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 19/11/2009 à 00h15


----------



## quenaur (16 Novembre 2009)

A restaurer ces vieilles demeures vénitiennes
Jusqu'au 19/11 0h15


----------



## doudou83 (17 Novembre 2009)

*A restaurer ces vieilles demeures vénitiennes
Jusqu'au 19/11 0h15*






​


----------



## joanes (17 Novembre 2009)

*A restaurer ces vieilles demeures vénitiennes
Jusqu'au 19/11 0h15*





​


----------



## macmarco (17 Novembre 2009)

*A restaurer, ces vieilles demeures vénitiennes,
Jusqu'au 19/11/2009 à 00h15*





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------




joanes a dit:


> *A restaurer ces vieilles demeures vénitiennes
> Jusqu'au 19/11 0h15*
> http://forums.macg.co/membres/joanes-albums-divers-image1999-casex-1.jpg​



Joanes, je n'arrive pas à voir ton fichier... 
En fait, il fait 1x1 pixel !


----------



## cooper (17 Novembre 2009)

A restaurer, ces vieilles demeures vénitiennes,
Jusqu'au 19/11/2009 à 00h15


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2009)

A restaurer, ces vieilles demeures vénitiennes,
Jusqu'au 19/11/2009 à 00h15


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Novembre 2009)

*Jusqu'au 19/11/2009 à 00h15





*​


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Novembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 19/11/2009 vers 0h11 :

*À restaurer ces vieilles demeures vénitiennes*





* ( En meilleure qualité ici.  ) *

* ( Original. ) *​


----------



## iFabien (18 Novembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 19/11/2009 vers 0h11 :
*À restaurer ces vieilles demeures vénitiennes*


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (20 Novembre 2009)

Merci aux restaurateurs de la cité des Doges .


----------



## cornelie (22 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Novembre 2009)

_Jusqu'au 25/11/2009 à 0h30_


----------



## doudou83 (22 Novembre 2009)

*La bidouille jusqu'au 25/11/2009 à 0h30*






*Ahhh les vacances !!!* 


@MarieStockholm​


----------



## pierre22 (22 Novembre 2009)

L'amour, toujours l'Amour...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Novembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 25/11/2009 vers 0h30 :






* ( Original )*​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> L'amour, toujours l'Amour...



Rhââââââ Lovely!


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2009)

_C'est marrant mais je m'y attendais. Je l'aurai certainement fait moi-même si je n'avais pas été modérateur  _


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2009)

Tu remarquera que j'ai attendu un peu pour voir si un autre allait s'y coller.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Novembre 2009)

une fois encore, j'en ai rêvé, jp l'a fait...  :love:


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2009)

_Notons quand même que ça fait un bon bout de temps (cf pages précédentes) qu'on est sorti du cadre défini en page 1 du sujet mais bon, après tout, c'est votre imagination qui fait le boulot  ...essayez quand même de rester, ou plutôt revenir à l'esprit initial du sujet _


----------



## cornelie (23 Novembre 2009)

J'ai posté à 0h21.
Pensant , il y a de quoi colorier et basta .
Le lendemain en regardant ..." aie ... c'est trop tard "... au 3ème age on a l'esprit un peu lent.
Il ne restait plus qu'à en rire .
Les premières bidouilles m'ont surprises par leur sagesse .....la suite  on verra .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _C'est marrant mais je m'y attendais. Je l'aurai certainement fait moi-même si je n'avais pas été modérateur  _


Toi au moins, t'es honnête.
Ça ne porte pas chance dans ta caste, par contre


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2009)

Bon alors, personne d'autre?


----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon alors, personne d'autre?



Si !


----------



## Vivid (24 Novembre 2009)

mouais...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2009)

Original​


----------



## quenaur (24 Novembre 2009)

*Jusqu'au 25/11/09 à 0h30*


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2009)

Ouf j'ai eu peur d'avoir fait le pire.


----------



## cornelie (24 Novembre 2009)

Merci à  vous et peut être à quelques autres bidouilleurs encore d'ici 0h30 
Et voici ma bidouille


----------



## doudou83 (7 Décembre 2009)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 10/12/2009 vers 9h50*






*FULL SIZE*​


----------



## maiwen (7 Décembre 2009)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 10/12/2009 vers 9h50
*


​
j'ai mal recadré il reste les parties que j'aurai pu virer sur les côtés, mais j'avais pas envie de recommencer :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2009)

heu...


----------



## maiwen (7 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> heu...



c'est vrai que c'est proche  ... mais la mienne est mieux


----------



## macmarco (7 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2009)




----------



## G2LOQ (7 Décembre 2009)

_*Bidouille jusqu'au 10/12/2009 vers 9h50





*_​


----------



## iFabien (7 Décembre 2009)

Bidouille jusqu'au 10/12/2009 vers 9h50


----------



## iQuest (8 Décembre 2009)

J'ai voulu me détendre un peu...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)

Bidouille jusqu'au 10/12/2009 vers 9h50

Une fois n'est pas coutume, j'me suis lâché.
Résultat, un froc ruiné mais ça c'est pas votre problème. 




Si c'est sombre, c'est normal HEIN DOUDOU ...  , c'est moi qui VA pas bien bien. (A moins que mon écran soit vraiment très lumineux...)​


----------



## doudou83 (9 Décembre 2009)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 10/12/2009 vers 9h50*






:rateau:​


----------



## cornelie (10 Décembre 2009)

Bidouille jusqu'au 10/12/2009 vers 9h50
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## cornelie (13 Décembre 2009)

Bidouille jusqu'au 16/12/2009 vers 03h00
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Décembre 2009)

_*Jusqu'au 16/12/2009 vers 03h00





*_​


----------



## doudou83 (13 Décembre 2009)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 16/12/2009 vers 03h00*






​


----------



## joanes (13 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (13 Décembre 2009)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 16/12 vers 3h00*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

Bidouille jusqu'au 16/12 vers 3h00





Pas facile de bidouiller une photo flou, pixelliser, prise en voiture avec le reflet des vitres ...​


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Décembre 2009)

Original​


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2009)

Original​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

*Original*​


----------



## iFabien (14 Décembre 2009)

*Bidouille jusqu'au 16/12 vers 3h00*


----------



## cornelie (17 Décembre 2009)




----------



## doudou83 (13 Février 2010)

*bidouille jusqu'au 16-02-2010 vers 19h30*






*original*

​


----------



## joanes (13 Février 2010)

​


----------



## oligo (13 Février 2010)

Ma première bidouille! :rateau::rateau:​


----------



## Fìx (14 Février 2010)




----------



## G2LOQ (14 Février 2010)

_bidouille jusqu'au 16-02-2010 vers 19h30_*






*​


----------



## iFabien (14 Février 2010)

bidouille jusqu'au 16-02-2010 vers 19h30


----------



## ranxerox (14 Février 2010)




----------



## josselinco (14 Février 2010)

bidouille jusqu'au 16-02-2010 vers 19h30





Première contribution


----------



## Vivid (14 Février 2010)

glou glooooooooooooou..


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2010)

Original​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Février 2010)

Original​
Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul,
Ash nazg thrakatulûk agh burzum-ishi krimpatul !

(Cliquer sur l'image pour l'avoir en grand)


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2010)

josselinco a dit:


> bidouille jusqu'au 16-02-2010 vers 19h30
> 
> 
> Première contribution


Si ça pouvait aussi être la dernière...


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Février 2010)

Original​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si ça pouvait aussi être la dernière...


 

Tu dis ça parce que cela ne fait pas assez carte postale.


:rateau:


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2010)




----------



## Human-Fly (16 Février 2010)

*bidouille jusqu'au 16-02-2010 vers 19h30*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


*  ( Original. ) *​


----------



## Vivid (16 Février 2010)

Anneaux de luxe, avec lentille incorporé.


----------



## cornelie (16 Février 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2010)

Ca y'est, j'ai un décollement de rétine!


----------



## joanes (16 Février 2010)

C'est tes pauses... elles sont trop longues


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2010)

On pourrait changer le titre en "massacrez moi, oui mais pas trop vite".


----------



## doudou83 (16 Février 2010)

*Merci aux participants de la 1ère bidouille de l'année ! 
au suivant !!* 

*FIN de cette bidouille 19h51....* 






​


----------



## ranxerox (17 Février 2010)

je me permets de vous soumettre cette proposition de bidouille
de cette photo de bombardier dont je ne sais que faire
malgré que je sois convaincu qu'il y a quelque chose d'intéressant à faire
avec ces trains...






il est 8h45, nous sommes le 17/02/2010
rvs le 20/02/2010 aux environs de 9 heures...

(si ça vous ennuies je passe la main  )


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> cette photo de bombardier dont je ne sais que faire


----------



## ranxerox (17 Février 2010)

hein ? comment ? on me parle ?


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Février 2010)

_Jusqu'au 20/02/2010 aux environs de 9 heures







Oui, je sais, je sais... :rateau: 
_​


----------



## brucetp (17 Février 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (17 Février 2010)

c'est une obsession le pigeons G2LOQ ?


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Février 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> c'est une obsession le pigeons G2LOQ ?



Non, fainéantise intellectuel.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2010)

Original​


----------



## Vivid (18 Février 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2010)

Putain... Mais.. Mais... Mais c'est de la merde!!!!!


----------



## joanes (18 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Putain... Mais.. Mais... Mais c'est de la merde!!!!!



Mheu non c'est tes yeux, je t'ai dis, les pauses trop longues ça t'a abimé la cornée 


Non mais là quand même on atteint des sommets    :mouais:


----------



## brucetp (18 Février 2010)

joanes a dit:


> Mheu non c'est tes yeux, je t'ai dis, les pauses trop longues ça t'a abimé la cornée
> 
> 
> Non mais là quand même on atteint des sommets    :mouais:



Quelqu'un a du serum physiologique pour mes yeux, ça pique!!!


----------



## Vivid (18 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Putain... Mais.. Mais... Mais c'est de la merde!!!!!




.........


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Putain... Mais.. Mais... Mais c'est de la merde!!!!!



Après quelques tiges, du buvard et des champi, c'est super mystique finalement.
Les trucs dans les photos te parlent ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h27 ----------

Surtout le chat, en fait.


----------



## Vivid (19 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Après quelques tiges, du buvard et des champi, c'est super mystique finalement.
> Les trucs dans les photos te parlent !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h27 ----------
> ...



il y a des connaisseurs !


----------



## josselinco (19 Février 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 24113


​


----------



## yvos (20 Février 2010)

:afraid: :afraid:

Surtout, ne sortez pas de ce fil.


----------



## ranxerox (20 Février 2010)

*bidouille terminée... merci : )
à vous les studios !


*


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2010)

Jusqu'au 23/02/10, 10h30


----------



## brucetp (20 Février 2010)




----------



## iFabien (20 Février 2010)

*Jusqu'au 23/02/10, 10h30
*


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Février 2010)

_*Jusqu'au  23/02/10, 10h30





*_​


----------



## ranxerox (20 Février 2010)




----------



## plovemax (20 Février 2010)

23/02/10
10h30


​


----------



## plovemax (21 Février 2010)

23/02/10
10h30



​


----------



## ranxerox (22 Février 2010)

j'aime mieux la précédente perso... il y a un vrai parti pris ; )


----------



## joanes (23 Février 2010)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2010)

Pourriez-vous, s'il vous plaît, penser à chaque fois que vous postez à remettre le lien vers l'original et la date de fin de bidouille ? Merci  Ci-dessous : l'exemple à ne pas suivre. Il fait le malin comme ça mais il est tout de même en voie d'extinction, la tortue 







Original​


----------



## joanes (23 Février 2010)

non


----------



## ranxerox (25 Février 2010)

il me semble que cette bidouille est terminée...

aussi je vous propose une nouvelle bidouille
avec une photo assez difficile à exploiter,
elle est bien ratée... 
(hmppfff la brume vue du train... )

 nous sommes le 25/02/2010, il est 9h15...






*rvs le 28/02/2010 aux environs de 9h15...



*si ça vous ennuies, je laisse la main ... ; )

ha oui, je vous file le lien pour la photo en plus haute définition pour qui veut :

http://bricard.jean.free.fr/macge/bidouille/DSC_3919.JPG

; )


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2010)

Original​


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Février 2010)

_*Jusqu'au 28.02.2010 vers 9h15







Original
*_​


----------



## ranxerox (26 Février 2010)




----------



## Vivid (26 Février 2010)

ORIGINAL 
_*Jusqu'au 28.02.2010 vers 9h15*_​


----------



## Mr Fon (28 Février 2010)

Petit quart d'heure d'ennui, petit quart d'heure de test....





original


----------



## ranxerox (28 Février 2010)

*bidouille terminée ! merci !
à vous les studios !


*


----------



## ranxerox (1 Mars 2010)

je vous propose une nouvelle bidouille
(si elle vous plait)







j'avais pensé qu'il y avait vraiment quelque chose d'intéressant avec ce tuyau
traversant la rue... en revanche je trouve cette photo loin d'être pertinente...

n'hésitez pas à trouver une autre proposition
si celle-ci vous ennuies...
à défaut :

nous sommes le 01/03/2010, il est 9h,
*rvs le 4/03/2010 vers 9h


*


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2010)

De mieux en mieux.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Mars 2010)

_*Jusqu'au **4/03/2010 vers 9h






Original
*_​


----------



## Vivid (1 Mars 2010)

Avé.

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA.......... pourquoi on supprime :mouais:

je la sentais bien celle-là... avec tout plein de belle couleurs  comme vous aimé, si si !!!!
 j'ai gaaaaaacher des enfat... baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2010)

Je n'ai pas eu le temps d'expliquer donc je restaure. Mais les bidouilles sont en train de venir du grand n'importe quoi, comme on dit.


----------



## Vivid (2 Mars 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Je n'ai pas eu le temps d'expliquer donc je restaure



il est jamais trop tard...


----------



## ranxerox (2 Mars 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (2 Mars 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Je n'ai pas eu le temps d'expliquer donc je restaure. Mais les bidouilles sont en train de venir du grand n'importe quoi, comme on dit.



Dis moi Yvos, ça te dérange si je dis que c'est carrément de la merde en barre prête a réchauffer au micro-onde ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2010)

J'sais pas pourquoi mais je sens qu'il va pas tarder à être fermé le topic.
Bidouiller c'est rigolo, mais faudrait déjà que les sujets de départ aient un minimum d'intérêt non.
On ne transforme pas la merde en or, au pire on en fait un bijou fantaisie mais il sentira toujours la merde.
Franchement c'est du grand n'importe quoi là.
Et dit RanXerox, t'es pas obligé de nous sortir tout tes étrons, j'ai rien contre toi hein, c'est juste qu'elles sont un peu à chier tes tofs. Après, si c'est la seule solution que tu a trouvé pour poster des tof sur Porfolio ...
Même ici, un peu de sélection avant de poster que diantre. Bon enfin, j'dis ça, j'dis rien.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2010)

Hé ben ça fait plaisir de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à penser ça.
Franchement, autant j'ai pu parfois participer à ce sujet avec plaisir, autant là, sur les deux dernières photos de ranxerox, je ne vois rien à faire à part les foutre à la poubelle.

Il me semble qu'au départ on parlait de retouche, pourquoi pas, mais surtout de traitement et de recadrage des images. Là, on se retrouve avec des bouses au départ, et les seules bidouilles qui en découlent sont d'immondes montages qui n'ont aucun intérêt, à part occuper 5 minutes ceux qui les font.


----------



## yvos (2 Mars 2010)

S'il vous plaît, évitez les attaques ad hominem (claaaaaaaaasse)...après tout, cela n'est vraiment pas nouveau comme débat et rankxerox s'inscrit simplement dans la ligne d'autres.

Vivid, les propos tenus au dessus décrivent exactement les raisons pour lesquelles j'avais effacé les messages qui devaient être suivis d'une mise au point : cela devient n'importe quoi et par ailleurs, rankxerox lui même indiquait ne pas être très convaincu. Seulement, j'ai été happé par autre chose hier soir car je n'ai pas, malheureusement, que cela à faire (présentement, j'en suis contraint à modérer depuis mon iphone en déplacement)

Donc voilà, je ne vais pas fermer ce sujet mais je vous invite à un peu de modération sur vos bidouilles. Et si vous ne savez pas faire autre chose, ce que je conçois, je vous invite à ne pas systématiquement tout charcuter et des faire des collages sur TOUTES les propositions de tofs.
Le surréalisme, c'est rigolo mais bon, tout le monde n'en fait pas quelque chose d'intéressant


----------



## doudou83 (2 Mars 2010)

pas mieux.......


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Mars 2010)

Cest marrant, mais jai limpression de me retrouver quelques années en arrière ou le MQCD avait été modéré pour avoir «Gâché du papier virtuel » 

  Franchement, ça vous empêche de dormir que les pages de ce fil défilent et quil ne soit pas au niveau dexcellence que vous convoitez ?  

  Pour un peu défendre les collages décriés, je dirai que ça met de la fantaisie et permet déviter davoir cinquante posts sur « Balance des blancs, TSL, recadrage etc. » qui au final seraient assez semblable si lon veut rester dans lesprit de la photographie de départ. 

  Dailleurs, rien que le titre du fil : _Bidouillez-moi (oui mais pas trop viiite...)_ incite plutôt à sy amuser. 

  Enfin, si vous voulez en faire un fil sérieux, pourquoi pas. Ça évitera que certain nembaume leur appartement avec quelques  effluves dexcrétions matinal réchauffant au micro-ondes.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2010)

Il s'agit pas d'excellence ou de faire sérieux.

Juste de faire un petit effort, quoi, ne serait-ce que sur la sélection des images à bidouiller.
Moi ce que je reproche au fait que ce fil dévie de plus en plus vers du grand n'importe quoi, c'est que ça me coupe l'envie d'y participer, alors qu'avant j'aimais bien, à l'occasion.

Ca, ça m'emmerde.

Au début, c'était : 
"J'ai pris cette photo, elle me plait mais je sais pas trop quoi en faire". On pouvait se creuser la tête à chercher un traitement sympa, un recadrage qui va bien, voire un montage pourquoi pas. (Chacun fait ce qu'il veut, après)
Depuis peu, on dirait que comme de toutes façons les bidouilles ne ressemblent plus à rien, on ne fait même pas l'effort de proposer des photos de départ à peu près potable : "Tiens j'ai pris une merde, amusez vous avec".

C'est pas marrant.


----------



## Gronounours (2 Mars 2010)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Dailleurs, rien que le titre du fil : _Bidouillez-moi (oui mais pas trop viiite...)_ incite plutôt à sy amuser.
> 
> Enfin, si vous voulez en faire un fil sérieux, pourquoi pas. Ça évitera que certain nembaume leur appartement avec quelques  effluves dexcrétions matinal réchauffant au micro-ondes.



Un truc que je ne comprend pas.
En quoi s'amuser empêche de le faire sérieusement, et être sérieux empêche de s'amuser ?

Pourquoi le mot "sérieux" implique chez vous la notion de chiant ?

Peut être préféreras-tu le terme "s'appliquer" plutôt que "sérieux". C'est, selon moi la notion incluse dans le "oui mais pas trop vite".


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Au début, c'était :
> "J'ai pris cette photo, elle me plait mais je sais pas trop quoi en faire". On pouvait se creuser la tête à chercher un traitement sympa, un recadrage qui va bien, voire un montage pourquoi pas. (Chacun fait ce qu'il veut, après)
> Depuis peu, on dirait que comme de toutes façons les bidouilles ne ressemblent plus à rien, on ne fait même pas l'effort de proposer des photos de départ à peu près potable : "Tiens j'ai pris une merde, amusez vous avec".
> 
> C'est pas marrant.


   La je suis daccord avec toi. 
  Mais jai le sentiment que les photographies les plus intéressantes sont réservées pour le fil _« Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos  »_. ^^




Gronounours a dit:


> Un truc que je ne comprend pas.
> En quoi s'amuser empêche de le faire sérieusement, et être sérieux empêche de s'amuser ?
> 
> Pourquoi le mot "sérieux" implique chez vous la notion de chiant ?
> ...



   Je nai pas dit : _sérieux = Chiant_, mais : _sérieux = sans fantaisie_. 

  Travailler une image peut-être très satisfaisant et divertissant même sans faire les collages qui me sont familier (et de reconnaître que ces derniers temps ne pas avoir fait assez deffort pour les rendre plus potables).

  Hum « Sappliquer » Ça sonne bien à mes oreilles et ne ferme pas la porte à mes collages débiles.


----------



## Vivid (2 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Un truc que je ne comprend pas.
> En quoi s'amuser empêche de le faire sérieusement, et être sérieux empêche de s'amuser ?
> 
> Pourquoi le mot "sérieux" implique chez vous la notion de chiant ?



j'en suis désolé mais sa vire franchement vieux c... faudrait rester un minimum humble chaqu'un fait comme il peut, maintenant si vous voulez faire une modération.. faite vérifier avant 'publication' 



Gronounours a dit:


> Peut être préféreras-tu le terme "s'appliquer" plutôt que "sérieux". C'est, selon moi la notion incluse dans le "oui mais pas trop vite".



trop subjectif pour être applicable, ou alors modération. On en vient a faire des groupes des classements... 

En tout cas cela me rappelle beaucoup de club de sport ou X, Y, ne veut pas faire du sport avec X ou Y pour unique raison qu'il n'a pas le même niveau... :sleep: convivialité ! 

Je préfère en rire et vous laisser entre vous  je suis pas assez bon.


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2010)

Fais pas ton BioSS (à l'envers) !&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2010)

En ce qui me concerne c'est pas tant le résultat plus ou moins heureux des bidouilles qui me gène mais plus les photos franchement pourraves qui sont soumises.
Ca donne vraiment pas envie de se pencher ne serait ce que 5 minutes sur la plupart des dernières propositions...


----------



## yvos (2 Mars 2010)

_Tout ceci n'est ni une question de niveau, de sérieux ou autres. C'est une question de systématisme. Comme je vous l'ai déjà dit, vous pouvez de temps à autre charcuter comme bon vous semble car cela peut se digérer. Ce qui est fatiguant, c'est le côté assez automatique maintenant. Exit le travail moins tape à l'oeil. Plus de surprises, plus d'application, juste une succession de collages et une surenchère continue. Je n'ai strictement rien contre les délires mais bon, c'est comme tout : on peut aussi faire un effort pour se modérer. Fin du débat désormais, le fil reste ouvert et essayez de varier un peu les approches. 

ps: c'est aussi une question de savoir vivre collectivement : vous avez tous des attentes TRES divergentes alors essayez de coexister sans vous taper dessus. Cela vaut pour tout le monde_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2010)

Je ne cherche pas du tout à sur enchérir et encore moins à faire le modo à la place du modo (Yvos, si tu nous lis ... vous aimez les chiens...)
Je me permet juste de faire un "Quote" du premier post du sujet, à savoir celui de Lufograf et Captain_X , tout deux "inventeurs" du fil que j'ai vu "naitre" et sur lequel j'aime bien venir. Je n'ai gardé que les éléments en relation avec le "débat" actuel et qui à mon sens édicte les règles de base du fil.
En vous souhaitant une bone lecture.

Par Lufograf:

Le thème de ce fil est somme toute assez simple : *Quelqu'un se dévoue pour livrer une photo aux appétits féroces des accros des filtres, calques et diverses tortures Photoshoppesques (ou autres). Il poste donc soit une photo dont il n'arrive pas sortir quelque chose de potable ou alors tout simplement une photo qui lui semble être une bonne base aux délires créatifs.* 

Par Captain_X mais inclus dans le premier post:

*juste un peu de rigueur*... même si c'est certain que tout le monde n'est pas au même niveau... je suis ni photographe, ni chromiste, ni graphiste... à tel point que je me demande ce que je suis.. bref... un jour j'ai posté une image que je trouvais réussi et qui évoquais certaines choses pour moi... et l'on m'a clairement fait comprendre que cette image était une merde... et avec le recul, c'était une merde. mais justement j'avais pas le recul... c'est pareil pour le post-traitement qu'on propose ici. *On peut faire un truc génial en 5 min et une merde en 2 heures, le tout c'est de pouvoir se laisser le recul nécessaire.*

*c'est pas un concours d'utilisation des filtres destructeurs de photoshop ou autres, avant de tripatouiller tout ces filtres, faudrait commencer par penser au cadrage, à la lumière, à la couleur.... déjà rien qu'avec ça merde y'a deja du boulot.*

*La difficulté réside justement dans l'image qu'on nous propose (on vous impose rien non plus vous avez aucune obligation de poster, bien au contraire)... Pour ma part si on prend la dernière, telle qu'elle, je la trouve à chier (désolé pour son auteur), j'aime pas le cadrage, j'aime pas le sujet, mais bon malgrés tout j'estime avec une grande prétention avoir pu trouver quelque chose qui m'interpellait, et j'ai travailler l'image comme je l'aurais probablement fait si ca avait été une des miennes. car justement j'ai viré ce qui me genait pour m'approprier ce petit bout d'image que je trouvais interressant. Je pourrais faire des délires à la lufograf, techniquement je sais faire... mais c'est pas mon trip.

bref... choper l'image, prenez votre temps, n'essayez pas de faire mieux que l'autre, à la limite faudrait pas venir sur le fil tant qu'on a pas fini son image.. la poster et voir comment les autres l'ont "vu". Et surtout éviter un maximum le menu "filtres"... l'efficacité résides souvent dans la sobriété... comme disait l'autre "less is more"*

Voilà, je pense que tout est dit, enfin pour ma part.
Quoiqu'il en soit, bonnes bidouilles quand même.


----------



## ranxerox (4 Mars 2010)

... hm bon ...

*Il poste donc une photo dont il n'arrive pas sortir quelque chose de potable*
il me semble bien que j'étais dans le sujet pourtant ...

si on regarde le début de ce topic, il me semble bien
que l'essentiel est porté sur la déconnade (cf star wars devant une chapelle...)

par goût et par formation, je sais qu'il y a toujours quelque chose à sortir d'une image
par goût encore, plus le challenge est difficille plus c'est excitant

quoiqu'il en soit, je n'ai jamais cherché à imposer quoique ce soit
et certainement pas à contrarier

si je m'installe un peu sur ces forums
ce n'est ni pour imposer une façon de voir,
ni pour imposer mes goûts,
ni pour défendre un travail
et encore moins de provoquer...

mais plutôt dans l'optique d'échanges détendus, voir sympathiques

j'ai bcp fréquenté des forums dénué de toute modération
et suis habitué des polémique sans fins et inutiles, trolls, mouvement de colère
et autre dépassement d'émotion...
et au final, je désteste ça parce que je sais ce qu'il en coûte
ne serait-ce que pour l'atmosphère du forum

je trouve ce topic sympa et propice à l'échange
et je n'ai jamais voulu énerver ou provoquer quique ce soit

mea culpa donc si je n'étais pas dans l'esprit de ce topic...
et, si il m'arrive encore de proposer une image,
(plus excitante je crois comprendre)
il y a des moyens simples par MP de changer cette proposition
ou de réajuster celle-ci afin qu'elle soit plus en phase avec vos attentes...
(d'autre part, il y a des photographes ici qui ont amplement fait leurs preuves... alors ?)



*bidouille terminée donc.*


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> je sais qu'il y a toujours quelque chose à sortir d'une image


C'est justement sur ce point que nous ne sommes pas d'accord.


----------



## ranxerox (4 Mars 2010)

lol oui je crois que j'ai compris...

(même si il y a matière à polémique ; ) )


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2010)

D'un autre côté, il n'y a pas mort d'homme non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, il n'y a pas mort d'homme non plus...


Non, mais on est pas passé loin, quelques yeux, écrans et palettes sont morts au combat tout de même ... 



jpmiss a dit:


> C'est justement sur ce point que nous ne sommes pas d'accord.


Bah moi, j'suis aussi d'accord avec JiPi. 

Bon, on vas pas revenir dessus, c'est fatiguant (surtout pour Yvos), le truc c'est de faire un minimum de sélection avant de poster, que ce soit la tof de base ou les bidouilles qui suivent, cela n'empêche absolument pas de délirer sur une bidouille.
Et je suis bien placé pour en parler, parce que j'en ai poster des bouses et des biens grasses et pas que sur ce fil en plus.


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2010)

Pour essayer de revenir aux cadrages, lumières ou autres
(ce qui n'empêche pas les bidouilles sous substances illicites  )
Photo de repérage pour une BD, donc photo prise très large en me reculant (sans tomber dans la flotte) pour inclure un maximum d'éléments de décor pour me permettre de les utiliser plus tard dans les cases
Donc dans cette photo, pas de cadrage particulier, ni de lumière particulière
(En plus, c'est un APN de m_u_rde, vous allez donc pouvoir m'enlever cette surdose de magenta... )
Si ça vous tente


----------



## jugnin (11 Mars 2010)

Retouches élémentaires : cadrage, teinte, un brin de définition et de contraste et trifouillage de niveaux.


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2010)




----------



## oligo (11 Mars 2010)

Je suis pas encore très habitué à la fonction retoucher/corriger... Mais j'arrive pas à faire beaucoup mieux! :rose::rose:​


----------



## joanes (11 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (11 Mars 2010)




----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2010)

Original​


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Mars 2010)

_Oui, je sais, c'est spécial. ^^_​


----------



## iFabien (11 Mars 2010)

*Jusqu'au 13.03 - 13H13*


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2010)




----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2010)

Si ton album n'est pas "public"; l'image en provenant ne peut être vue par aucun d'entre nous&#8230;
Tout cas, je ne la voie pas&#8230; 


ÉDIT : maintenant, je vois ton image&#8230;


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2010)

Oups, bien vu *tirhum*!... enfin bien observé, bah non en fait... 
Euh.. Bien joué! 
Est-ce réparé ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

*Allez, une bidouille facile pour relancer un poil le topic.
Enfin facile ... faudra faire preuve d'imagination et pas simplement coller un pigeon dessus hein.*
Voici la vignette, clic dessus pour l'avoir en plus grand





Vous savez (ou pas) ce que j'en ai fait, c'est à vous si le coeur vous en dit.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Mars 2010)

kromozom a dit:


> *Allez, une bidouille facile pour relancer un poil le topic.
> Enfin facile ... faudra faire preuve d'imagination et pas simplement coller un pigeon dessus hein.*



Hum, tu ne les aimes pas mes pigeons?


----------



## joanes (15 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## ranxerox (15 Mars 2010)

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)




----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mars 2010)

Jusqu'au 18/03/2010 vers 12h30 :





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

* ( Original.  ) *​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (16 Mars 2010)

deuxième proposition
(et ce sera aussi la dernière pour cette bidouille, oui, oui)


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2010)

Merci kromozom de nous donner à bidouiller l'un de tes sujets que j'affectionne tout particulièrement. Tes cadrages autour de ce bâtiment donnent toujours matière à rêver 

Pour ma part, je me suis borné à un redressement de l'immeuble


----------



## rabisse (16 Mars 2010)

Bon, ça bastonne sûrement de trop.


----------



## boodou (16 Mars 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Bon, ça bastonne sûrement de trop.





Bah moi perso, j'ai vomi mon dîner


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Bon ben c'est pas mal tout ça, déjà on voit que vous avez réfléchit.
@ G2L... t'es veské ou quoi  
@ aCLR, bah de rien, merci à toi et aux autres participants.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mars 2010)

Original​


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2010)

Original​


----------



## ranxerox (26 Mars 2010)

je vous propose une image marrante et assez kitsch
qui peut être interprêtée et bidouillée de façon trés multiple
(de la plus graphique à la plus délirante)
une image qui vous paraitra sans doute bcp plus stimulante
que mes précédentes proposition

; )






vous la trouverez ici en taille plus grande :
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/macge/bidouille/DSC_1826_LutinPropositionBidouilleHDef.jpg

nous sommes le 26/03/2010,
il est 18h...

*rvs le 29/03/2010 à 18h

*en éspèrant que ça correspondent plus aux attentes de chacun,
bonne bidouille

; )


----------



## rabisse (26 Mars 2010)

Le petit chat est mort ?


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Mars 2010)

_*Jusqu'au **29/03/2010 à 18h






J'aime bien les chats moi. :love:
*_​


----------



## quenaur (27 Mars 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (28 Mars 2010)

:rateau:


----------



## ranxerox (29 Mars 2010)

:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2010)

Pas de grand changement par rapport à la bidouille précédente ?! Les vignettes sont justes plus grandes. Le sujet reste tout aussi abstrait que sur la précédente version, le choix des couleurs identiques, même seuil de couche couleur&#8230; Pourquoi tout ramené au carré (4 vignettes carrées) et n'utiliser que 3 couleurs ? (non pas que cela me choque mais l'ajout des non-couleur (noir, blanc) vient encore réduire la palette) Qui y avait-il dans le patchwork rectangulaire qui n'allait pas pour proposer cette alternative ?

Au-delà de l'envie de nous faire partager ce simulacre de sérigraphie post-pop art, quelle est ta motivation pour la production de ce type d'images ?





(ça fait peut-être beaucoup de questions ?! Dis-le si je t'embête&#8230


----------



## ranxerox (29 Mars 2010)

; )

tout d'abord, c'est pas une obssession mais presque de traiter ce chat façon "wharol"
(avec des guillemets et la vanité que cela suppose chez moi)
je me dis qu'il y a quelque chose dans cette gueulle...

la première série me plait, mais avec les aléas de l'optimisation
(que je maitrise assez mal) et les obligations de tailles, je trouve qu'elle a beaucoup perdu

en fait je me ré-évoquais une série de "marylin" que j'avais vu dans une galerie à lyon
et il me semble bien qu'il y en avait 8 ou 10 en 2 lignes comme ça... en long et à l'horizontal...

mais wharol travaillait aussi en grand (1m*1m par marylin à vue de nez et de mémoire)
alors ça m'a donné envie de recommencer en plus grande taille et dans la mesure où le forum le permet...

d'autre part le fait de "reproduire" reste dans l'esprit du multiple, du reproductible,
de la série propre à wharol et au pop-art
me semble-t-il...

ensuite ben il me semblait qu'on identifiait mieux le chat en cette taille
mais si tu ne l'identifies pas c'est que je me suis planté dans cette mise en à plat... : )

j'étais content des deux... dsl si ça ne te plait pas...

j'éspère répondre à ta convenance
(et je veux bien admettre qu'il y a de la vanité à vouloir faire à la manière de wharol,
mais aprés tout...)

; )

PS ha oui, pour ce qui est des couleurs j'ai simplement essayé de rester dans la gamme de couleurs "pop-art"
et de mémoire... à savoir des couleurs pure essentiellement (ou une primaire ou 2 primaires)


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> ; )
> 
> tout d'abord, c'est pas une obssession mais presque de traiter ce chat façon "wharol"
> (avec des guillemets et la vanité que cela suppose chez moi)
> je me dis qu'il y a quelque chose dans cette gueulle...


Oui, de l'herbe pour se purger
(désolé, la perche était trop belle)


> la première série me plait, mais avec les aléas de l'optimisation
> (que je maitrise assez mal) et les obligations de tailles, je trouve qu'elle a beaucoup perdu


Justement, pourquoi reproduire la même optimisation ?
Si tu trouvais cette version bancale, un petit coup de curseur pouvait peut-être faire varier le résultat.
Varier ton approche sérielle aurait pu te permettre d'entrevoir autre chose dans ce sujet. (à suivre)


> en fait je me ré-évoquais une série de "marylin" que j'avais vu dans une galerie à lyon
> et il me semble bien qu'il y en avait 8 ou 10 en 2 lignes comme ça... en long et à l'horizontal...


Et tu as appliqué à la va vite un effet sur un cadrage avant de le multiplier dans un format donné. Oui. Mais si tu veux faire comme Andy, il va falloir oublier la plupart des pseudos applications capable de générer une merde à la manière de Andy, car en général c'est assez, vraiment, complètement (rayer les mentions inutiles) imbuvable. Décortique vraiment une Marilyn avant de passer à la moulinette numérique toutes les images de ton chat. Tu verras des aplats ajoutés plus qu'une simple optimisation des couches


> mais wharol travaillait aussi en grand (1m*1m par marylin à vue de nez et de mémoire)
> alors ça m'a donné envie de recommencer en plus grande taille et dans la mesure où le forum le permet...


(suite) même un visuel en 800 x 800 n'aurait rien changé tant que celui-ci ne variait pas dans son traitement.
À ce sujet, imprimes-tu sur papier le rendu de ton travail ? Histoire de le confronter au réel avant de lancer la production en série. (à suivre)


> d'autre part le fait de "reproduire" reste dans l'esprit du multiple, du reproductible,
> de la série propre à wharol et au pop-art
> me semble-t-il...


(suite) c'est bien pour cela que je te pose la question ci-dessus


> ensuite ben il me semblait qu'on identifiait mieux le chat en cette taille
> mais si tu ne l'identifies pas c'est que je me suis planté dans cette mise en à plat... : )


Oui mais nan Andy travaillait à partir d'un film noir et blanc. Une fois celui-ci insolé au format souhaité, les écrans suivants étaient des aplats détourés depuis le premier.

Toi, c'est trois "bouts de scène où mange un chat" colorisé. Je sais que c'est un chat uniquement parce que j'ai vu l'image de départ. Alors que Marilyn, même en 8 x 8


> j'étais content des deux... dsl si ça ne te plait pas...


Il n'est pas la question de savoir si cela me plait ou pas, il est question de toi, de ce que tu vois, fais, montre.
Si tu n'avais posté qu'une version, j'aurais fermé mon bec. Mais la seconde tentative m'a fait sortir de ma tannière


> j'éspère répondre à ta convenance
> (et je veux bien admettre qu'il y a de la vanité à vouloir faire à la manière de wharol,
> mais aprés tout...)


J'espère surtout que tu seras attentif et pas trop remonté


> PS ha oui, pour ce qui est des couleurs j'ai simplement essayé de rester dans la gamme de couleurs "pop-art"
> et de mémoire... à savoir des couleurs pure essentiellement (ou une primaire ou 2 primaires)


Perdu
Mais tu reviens quand tu veux.


----------



## ranxerox (30 Mars 2010)

quelle leçon !

 :rose: 

non je n'imprimes pas,
pas d'imprimante ici

je n'ai aucune excuse face à un tel savoir si ce n'est que je ne me suis simplement
pas donné autant de mal (temps de réalisation et de recherche) que dans un contexte pro...
ni accordé autant de temps... ce que je n'ai plus malheureusement...
ce qui n'est pas dans l'esprit de ce fil non plus...

tu me pièges dans ma vanité


peut-être pour un artiste auquel tu es sensible ?

merci de l'explication technique trés intéressante sur wharol en tout cas...
j'avoues ne m'être jamais penché sur la question
et avoir bidouillé plus de mémoire...

je me suis donc planté sur cette bidouille
et je suis désolé si je t'ai heurté...

; )


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> merci de l'explication technique trés intéressante sur wharol en tout cas...



Sur une uvre de Andy

Car fort heureusement sa production ne se limite pas simplement à cette sérigraphie

Et une dernière chose, c'est Warhol la bonne orthographe


----------



## ranxerox (11 Juin 2010)

une photo d'un lieu que j'aime beaucoup à lyon
trés sympa depuis qu'ils ont refait les quais du rhône...

en revanche je trouve que cette photo manque de pêche
et au final reste assez neutre...
elle ne retranscrit pas assez bien l'atmosphère estivale, détendu et joyeuse de l'endroit






en fait, j'hésitais entre trois photos du même endroit prises au même moment
(à quelques minutes de différences) mais la règle du forum imposant une seule photos par jour... aussi je vous propose les deux autres en lien... ce qui permet de choisir d'une part
(légère entorse au fil )
et rajoute de la matière d'autre part (photomontage ou autre)

http://bricard.jean.free.fr/macge/b...e_10-6-2010/CSC_0809_pont_de_la_guillBdef.jpg
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/macge/b...e_10-6-2010/CSC_0810_pont_de_la_guillBDef.jpg

les mêmes, en haute définition :

http://bricard.jean.free.fr/macge/bidouille/proposition_bidouille_10-6-2010/CSC_0804.JPG
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/macge/bidouille/proposition_bidouille_10-6-2010/CSC_0809.JPG
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/macge/bidouille/proposition_bidouille_10-6-2010/CSC_0810.JPG

en éspèrant que cela vous inspire et vous plaise...

nous sommes le 11 juin 2010, il est 13h15
*rvs le 14 juin 2010 aux environs de 13h-14h

; )
*


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Juin 2010)

*Jusqu'au 14 juin 2010 (13h-14h)





*​


----------



## cornelie (13 Juin 2010)




----------



## boodou (13 Juin 2010)

:mouais:

Non mais c'est une blague là ???


----------



## fredintosh (13 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Non mais c'est une blague là ???



Négatif.


----------



## joanes (14 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2010)

*Jusqu'au 14 juin 2010 (13h-14h) *





​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

J'suis hors jeux, fait avec un PC/Ubuntu et Gimp​


----------



## ranxerox (24 Août 2010)

lors d'une série de photos prises devant un aquarium, seule une ou deux photos étaient vraiment sympas, les autres sont justes correctes mais sans pertinence... pas mal de ratées aussi...

voilà il me paraissait sympa de bidouiller avec ces photos,
encore une fois, il me paraissait aussi sympa de bidouiller avec plusieurs
pour avoir plus de matière (photomontage ou autre)
aussi je vous en présente une (règles du forum oblige)






et je vous en ai sélectionné quelques-unes en basse et haute définition ici :

http://bricard.jean.free.fr/macge/bidouille/proposition_bidouille_23-8-2010_aquarium/

en éspérant que cela vous plaise, vous inspire, voir vous amuse...

nous sommes le *24 août*, il est *9h45,
*rendez-vous le *27 août* aux environs de *9h45-10h*

; )


----------



## Gronounours (24 Août 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> lors d'une série de photos prises devant un aquarium, seule une ou deux photos étaient vraiment sympas, les autres sont justes correctes mais sans pertinence... pas mal de ratées aussi...
> 
> voilà il me paraissait sympa de bidouiller avec ces photos,
> encore une fois, il me paraissait aussi sympa de bidouiller avec plusieurs
> ...



Allez, je m'y colle.

Le "bidouillage" d'une photo, s'il permet de s'amuser à partir d'un cliché, de l'améliorer, d'arriver à en faire quelque chose alors que c'était plutôt mal parti, nécessite tout de même une photo ayant un potentiel.

Là force est d'avouer que ça va être très compliqué.
Très compliqué parce que sur les clichés que tu proposes, le flou est trop prononcé, toutes les photos voient leur sujet coupé, avec un cadrage trop serré. Que ce soit en "HD" ou pas.

Un cadrage mou peut être rattrapé. Quand il est trop serré, on peut rien faire.

Désolé, mais c'est vraiment pas exploitable pour en faire grand chose :rose:


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Là force est d'avouer que ça va être très compliqué.
> Très compliqué parce que sur les clichés que tu proposes, le flou est trop prononcé, toutes les photos voient leur sujet coupé, avec un cadrage trop serré.


Bon...
On va essayer quand même...
Un strip BD ?!...
À la Calvin and Hobbes ?!...


----------



## ranxerox (24 Août 2010)

il ne s'agit pas nécessairement de rendre une photo plus belle qu'avant...
il n' y a qu'à parcourir ce fil pour s'en rendre compte...

il s'agit autant de déconner, que de transcrire un univers que de tendre vers l'abstraction (etc...) et les possibilités derrière le mot bidouille sont multiples...

nous sommes plusieurs centaines sur ces forums et autant à avoir une conception de la photo (et de "la belle photo" et de la "bidouille")
cela ne peut pas aller sans heurts...

j'ai posté ces photos en voyant les effets de matières, certaines lumières, certaines couleurs, certaines atmosphère etc ... et pour moi il ne s'agit pas de retourner un "aquarium" nickel...
il s'agirait plutôt de massacrer, découper déchirer, coller etc... rien n'empêche de tendre vers l'abstraction  (la matière par ex...) et retranscrire une atmosphère par ex... (pourquoi pas une atmosphère "poisson")

pour ce qui est des plans serrés, j'ai aussi des plans plus larges à la disposition de qui veut... pour qui bloquerait devant le plan serré...

voilà keep cool... si cette bidouille vous parait trop dur rien ne vous oblige non plus d'y participer... rien ne vous empêche non plus d'en proposer une autre...

; )


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Août 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> (pourquoi pas une atmosphère "poisson")






​
Et hop, en voilà de l'atmosphère poisson qui fait matière en même temps.
On pourrait coller des bouts de tes poissons dessus, nan ?

Allez, je vous laisse faire la suite hein. Faut que ce soit un travail d'équipe avec de l'apple spirit dedans sinon c'est trop triste et tout le monde s'ennuie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2010)

J'ai appelé ça : Frégate du Fisheye sur soupe de poisson 


PS : jusqu'au *27 août* aux environs de *9h45-10h
Original
*​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2010)




----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> il ne s'agit pas nécessairement de rendre une photo plus belle qu'avant...
> il n' y a qu'à parcourir ce fil pour s'en rendre compte...


Alors, ça n'est pas faux, mais je conseille à tous, d'aller vous re-fader les premières page du fil et me dire si vous voyez une différence avec maintenant... 



ranxerox a dit:


> il s'agit autant de déconner, que de transcrire un univers que de tendre vers l'abstraction (etc...) et les possibilités derrière le mot bidouille sont multiples...
> 
> nous sommes plusieurs centaines sur ces forums et autant à avoir une conception de la photo (et de "la belle photo" et de la "bidouille")
> cela ne peut pas aller sans heurts...


Oui les mille et un soubresauts de "portfolio"... 



ranxerox a dit:


> j'ai posté ces photos en voyant les effets de matières, certaines lumières, certaines couleurs, certaines atmosphère etc ... et pour moi il ne s'agit pas de retourner un "aquarium" nickel...
> il s'agirait plutôt de massacrer, découper déchirer, coller etc... rien n'empêche de tendre vers l'abstraction  (la matière par ex...) et retranscrire une atmosphère par ex... (pourquoi pas une atmosphère "poisson")
> 
> pour ce qui est des plans serrés, j'ai aussi des plans plus larges à la disposition de qui veut... pour qui bloquerait devant le plan serré...


Là, le "souci" comme le dit l'aut' boule de poils...
C'est que les cadrages des photos de tes poissons sont "absents", pas franchement évident pour bidouiller, là...  
Même moi qui suis habitué à triturer et martyriser images et cadrages, je ne vois pas bien comment faire avec ce que tu as posté... 


Si vous voulez qu'une "bidouille", ou un essai différent de votre style soit fait sur vos photos...
Essayez de mettre au moins une composition, un cadrage, etc, en plan large, qu'on puisse "tailler" dedans... 
(pas flou, pas pixellisé, etc, tous les défauts que vous, vous n'aimeriez pas voir dans une photo... ça c'est une règle générale qui ne concerne pas forcément les... poissons du dessus...)

Tout ceci est de la critique; donc une observation... 
(rien de personnel en aucune façon.
Ne prenez pas toutes critiques comme des attaques personnelles ainsi qu'on peut le voir régulièrement... :soupir: )

En attendant on reste sur les poissons...
Mais postez, la prochaine fois, des photos plus "abouties" et qui soient donc... "bidouillables" plus facilement...


----------



## Gronounours (24 Août 2010)

Ensemble, faisons juste une relecture très courte.



ranxerox a dit:


> il ne s'agit pas nécessairement de rendre une photo plus belle qu'avant...



Maintenant, je me cite, quelques lignes plus haut :



Gronounours a dit:


> Le "bidouillage" d'une photo, s'il permet de s'amuser à partir d'un cliché, de l'améliorer, d'arriver à en faire quelque chose alors que c'était plutôt mal parti, nécessite tout de même une photo ayant un potentiel.



Résumons donc. Un bidouillage, tel que je l'ai écrit, et sans faire une liste exhaustive, permettrai de :

- améliorer une photo
- arriver a faire quelque chose d'un photo mal partie

&#8230; et&#8230; TADAM !!

"s'amuser* à partir d'un cliché**"


Comme quoi, je n'ai pas parlé uniquement d'améliorer un image grâce à la bidouille. Dans tout les cas, cela consiste à apporter quelque chose (les économistes diraient une plus value).

En revanche, il est toujours plus difficile de faire une poterie en partant d'un étron que d'une glaise fine.

* dans le sens ludique.
** syn. photographie - court photo.


----------



## boodou (24 Août 2010)

[Bon, on arrête 5mn, siouplaît ?!...] :modo:

Merci.


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Un strip BD ?!...





Pour un devoir d'école, dont le thème était 24 heures / 24 images, j'avais posé l'appareil face à l'aquarium et programmé un déclenchement toutes les heures. La péloche développée j'avais photocopié en noir et blanc chaque dix quinze sur du A3. Puis collé celles-ci sur une plaque d'aluminium et ensuite relié l'ensemble. La pauvreté de l'image (faut bien dire ce qui est, le shoot auto ne donne que de très faibles chances de résultat positif) était noyé dans l'objet nouvellement créé


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2010)

c'est fou comme ça peut laisser du temps de devoir attendre une réponse de son patron


----------



## Gronounours (27 Août 2010)

Allez pfiuut ! 







Version full def ici


Jusqu'à Mardi 31/08 - 10h00


----------



## jugnin (27 Août 2010)

Et les exifs, pitain ?!


----------



## Gronounours (27 Août 2010)

Ah pardon. 


Canon EOS 50D - Objectif 70-200 f/4 L - ISO 400 - longueur focale 200mm - +0ev - f/11  - 1/125s - no flash - Av - Mesure Spot.

Le photographe portait :
t-shirt ffmc - jean celio (taille 56) - caleçon celio - chaussettes go sport - bottes dainese - blouson cuir bering - à gauche comme d'habitude.


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2010)

Ouais bon... 
Let's go, maintenant !...


----------



## jugnin (27 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Let's go, maintenant !...



C'est vrai ? On peut s'engueuler ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2010)

Hum, hum...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2010)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2010)

Original​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2010)

Version full def ici


Jusqu'à Mardi 31/08 - 10h00


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Août 2010)

_*Jusqu'à Mardi 31/08 - 10h00





*_​


----------



## plovemax (29 Août 2010)

Jusqu'à Mardi 31/08 - 10h00



*Original*​


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2010)

Jusqu'au 30/08/2010 vers 10h15 : 






* ( Click to zoom.  ) **


( Original. )*
​


----------



## iFabien (29 Août 2010)

*Jusqu'au 30/08/2010 vers 10h15 :*






​


----------



## plovemax (31 Août 2010)

Jpeg un peu plus gros là.

Le RAW ici. Attention environ 13 Mo. faire clic droit > télécharger le fichier 

Avant le vendredi 3/9/10 à 14h


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2010)




----------



## Fìx (31 Août 2010)

Autre version... _(toujours aussi peu convaincante! :rateau:  )_



*---------------------------------------------------------------------
Jusqu'au Vendredi 3 Septembre à 14h00
---------------------------------------------------------------------​*


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2010)

Cliquez sur l'image pour voir une version couleur. 

Original


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

> vendredi 3 sept. , 14heures


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2010)

jusque vendredi


----------



## itako (1 Septembre 2010)

poupla !




Pinaise, ça rend toujours mieux sous lightroom ..


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Septembre 2010)

_Jusqu'au Vendredi 3 Septembre à 14h00





_​


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Autre version... _(toujours aussi peu convaincante! :rateau:  )_



Essaye en centrant sur la rose des vents sous l'application flash, histoire de ne pas saccader la rotation 
Pis comme ça on regardera tourner ta bidouille dans un container youtube 

Gros malin.


----------



## Fìx (3 Septembre 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Essaye en centrant sur la rose des vents sous l'application flash, histoire de ne pas saccader la rotation




La rose des vents est ovale sur la photo (perspective? déformation de l'objectif?)
Pis ça saccade parce que j'ai choisi de créer une image tous les 30° afin que toutes les pleureuses de portfolio viennent pas chialer que c'est beaucoup trop lourd...  



(... Gros malin!   )​


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2010)

*Un traitement SVP !!!*






Fichier original Raw Nikon 6mo *par ici* (les Exifs sont avec)

  

Jusqu'au 10/09/2010 - 15h00​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)




----------



## G2LOQ (8 Septembre 2010)

*Jusqu'au 10/09/2010 - 15h00*
​


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Septembre 2010)




----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2010)

Photo de repérage; donc pas de prise de vue, ni cadrage en particulier...
À vous de voir...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2010)

.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Décembre 2010)

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2010)




----------



## cornelie (18 Décembre 2010)




----------



## itako (18 Décembre 2010)

Ou es tu passé wormeyes ?


Finalement niveau cadrage on peut pas faire mieux que ce qui est déjà fait ! L'image à une petite teinte sympa qu'on peut venir renforcer à coup de cross process ! et puis faire sortir un peu le ciel !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## aCLR (18 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> À vous de voir...









Edit : sont passés où les bateaux de pêche ?!


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Décembre 2010)

Elles vont me manquer, les belles images traitées de wormeyes...​



Jusqu'au 19-12-2010 vers 11h :





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

* (Original) * 

​


----------



## ranxerox (19 Décembre 2010)

avec un peu de retard...


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2010)

Classique


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Janvier 2011)

J'aime bien ce fil, je le fais vivre...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> je le fais vivre...


Pas sûr que ce soit le terme qui convienne le mieux


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Janvier 2011)

_P.S: Une image dans un format plus grand serait plus pratique à travailler._


----------



## momo-fr (7 Janvier 2011)

Splash


----------



## jugnin (7 Janvier 2011)

Bobby il a encore floodé, ce délinquant.


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2011)

Ça y'est ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (16 Octobre 2011)

... oui mais pas trop vite, pas si vite...
... sachez me tripatouiller...  :


----------



## rabisse (16 Octobre 2011)

Astéroïde!....


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Octobre 2011)

Tiens, il a ressuscité ce fil ! ^^


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Octobre 2011)

j'essaye, j'essaye... Pas facile  :rateau:

Je pensais que la plaque sur la maison...


----------



## momo-fr (17 Octobre 2011)

Old photo style






​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2011)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Tiens, il a ressuscité ce fil ! ^^


C'est bien dommage, je viens de perdre 3 dixième à chaque il.


----------



## Scalounet (17 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Octobre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est bien dommage, je viens de perdre 3 dixième à chaque il.



mé yen a ki sont maichants  :hein:  :rateau::rateau:


----------



## yvos (17 Octobre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> mé yen a ki sont maichants  :hein:  :rateau::rateau:



_il y en a surtout qui n'ont pas lu l'intégralité du 1er message de ce sujet et qui donne un certain nombre d'orientation. 

Ce fil n'est pas un concours d'exagération des curseurs. _


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Octobre 2011)

yvos a dit:


> _il y en a surtout qui n'ont pas lu l'intégralité du 1er message de ce sujet et qui donne un certain nombre d'orientation.
> 
> Ce fil n'est pas un concours d'exagération des curseurs. _



Bin oui, moi j'espérais du collage de belles de nuit sous le panneau  

En fait ce fil devrait finir au bar, ou le boucler définitivement...


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2011)

Original​


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En fait ce fil devrait finir au bar, ou le boucler définitivement...



Pas forcément, mais il faudrait simplement des photos avec plus de potentiel.
Là c'est quand même plus que limité.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Octobre 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pas forcément, mais il faudrait simplement des photos avec plus de potentiel.
> Là c'est quand même plus que limité.



Ok, ok.

Et là, y'en a du potentiel ?  
J'ai indiqué plus avant ce que j'espérais avec cette impasse des belles de nuit... :rateau:
Comme dit yvos : Ce fil n'est pas un concours d'exagération des curseurs.
Exprimez-vous sur celle-là  _____  Si vous voulez


----------



## vovaisdead (20 Octobre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ok, ok.
> 
> Et là, y'en a du potentiel ?
> J'ai indiqué plus avant ce que j'espérais avec cette impasse des belles de nuit... :rateau:
> ...





Bah ouais, mais si celle de base est déjà court-circuitée avec du pomme-shift-L, reste plus bcp de matière...


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Octobre 2011)

Ttttt...


----------



## Jose Culot (20 Octobre 2011)

Les nuits bleues


----------



## momo-fr (20 Octobre 2011)

C'est pas une gravure de mode






:rateau:​


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Octobre 2011)

La vérité est ailleurs


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Octobre 2011)

Pour le plaisir de l&#8217;ophtalmologue de *jpmiss* 

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1787/bidouillez.jpg 

_Edit : trop lourd, 150ko max_


----------



## Scalounet (21 Octobre 2011)




----------



## rabisse (21 Octobre 2011)




----------



## akegata (23 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Etoile d'araignee (24 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2011)

_Si une seule personne propose l'ensemble des photos (le mot est exagéré ), on va finir par fermer.

Toumaï, il faut savoir laisser la place aux autres. _


_ps: ouch, j'ai encore perdu 2 dixièmes à la lecture de sujet :_casse:


----------



## momo-fr (25 Octobre 2011)

Allez, un peu de de chemin de croix pour les curseurs fatals






*En grand format* pour le brutaux (3920x2660).

*La source NEF* sans retouches pour les pros du dématriçage (attention 16 mo - 16 Mpx).​


----------



## joanes (25 Octobre 2011)

L'original est presque parfait, alors c'est difficile de faire mieux  ​


----------



## Scalounet (26 Octobre 2011)




----------



## G2LOQ (26 Octobre 2011)




----------



## quenaur (26 Octobre 2011)

Rêve ou cauchemar?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2011)




----------



## plovemax (27 Octobre 2011)

Avant le 28/10/11 environ 19h



​

Et ma version NB


​

Original


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Octobre 2011)




----------



## shub2 (8 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (8 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> http://mapage.noos.fr/stehub/images/essai.jpg



Tu veux qu&#8217;on fasse quoi avec cette photo déjà méga transformée ? 

L&#8217;idée est de mettre une photo standard et de la soumettre a transformation !  

Pas facile d&#8217;apprendre !


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Décembre 2011)

C'est pas ça, il a repris un des anciens thèmes.
Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est toujours hors-sujet, mais pour le savoir il aurait fallu qu'il lise les règles... :rallyes:

EDITH : c'est plus qu'un ancien thème, s'est carrément le tout premier.


----------



## Scalounet (8 Décembre 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas ça, il a repris un des anciens thèmes.
> Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est toujours hors-sujet, mais pour le savoir il aurait fallu qu'il lise les règles... :rallyes:
> 
> EDITH : c'est plus qu'un ancien thème, s'est carrément le tout premier.



Me semblait bien avoir déjà vu cette photo !


----------



## Fìx (8 Décembre 2011)

Ah pitin.... Moi qui trouvait qu'il s'était 'achement en arrivant à rajouter de la neige sur la photo de momo, transformer le plan, la forme de la porte de l'église, ajouter des arbres etc etc....


En fait non.... l'a juste pris une photo et cliqué sur un effet! :rateau:


----------



## shub2 (8 Décembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Ah pitin.... Moi qui trouvait qu'il s'était 'achement en arrivant à rajouter de la neige sur la photo de momo, transformer le plan, la forme de la porte de l'église, ajouter des arbres etc etc....
> 
> 
> En fait non.... l'a juste pris une photo et cliqué sur un effet! :rateau:



Batman au sommet de la chapelle et les aliens dans le jardin c'est un sommet de l'horreur, l'horreur photographique, les mecs .. Et vous qui causiez de sens esthétique, de fibre artistique ou de je sais pas quoi.
Ceci dit y'en a des réussies des photos aussi ... mais pas celles-là !


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2011)

Pas la serpillère, qu'on va sortir... 
On arrête de bavasser et on se débrouille, avec ça, par exemple...
(en espérant ne pas l'avoir posté, déjà...)





http://imageshack.us


----------



## Scalounet (8 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Batman au sommet de la chapelle et les aliens dans le jardin c'est un sommet de l'horreur, l'horreur photographique, les mecs .. Et vous qui causiez de sens esthétique, de fibre artistique ou de je sais pas quoi.
> Ceci dit y'en a des réussies des photos aussi ... mais pas celles-là !



Ça n&#8217;est pas un alien mais une représentation de Lucifer !  

Ç&#8217;est ce qui s&#8217;appelle un contraste...
....entre une image d&#8217;église qui représente le bien et le diable qui lui représente le mal !(c&#8217;est peut-être trop difficile a comprendre) 

Bref, je ne vais pas relever plus de crainte de finir par être désagréable a la lecture des tes propos !


----------



## shub2 (8 Décembre 2011)

Juste une remarque timide d'un apprenti débutant novice photographe, photomontageux , photoshopeux etc.: si tu dois expliquer une photo, c'est qu'il y a quelque chose qui cloche au départ non ?


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2011)

*Vous reprenez l'image que j'ai posté au-dessus...*
*Jusqu'au 11/12 à 13h...*

Cher shub2, tu es bien trop dans le verbe et tu uses... ma patience... :style:
Tu parles, tu bavasses, tu récrimines et tu vitupères, mais tu ne montres rien, ce serait bien de changer ça... 

À tous, vous voulez pouvoir poster encore par ici ?!...


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2011)

Bah tiens, et voilà


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Décembre 2011)

*Jusqu'au 11/12 à 13h.
*


​


----------



## aCLR (8 Décembre 2011)

Jusqu'au 11/12 à 13h00


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Décembre 2011)




----------



## pouppinou (8 Février 2020)

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme poussière ici !!!  

Photo originale brut de brut...




Fichier RAW (CR2) 25Mo

A vos courbes... prêts... partez !


----------



## aCLR (8 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Fichier RAW (CR2) 25Mo


Tu n'aurais pas un *.dng plutôt… Je n'arrive même pas à convertir ton CR2 dans mon DNGconvertor tellement je suis obsolète de l'OS… (thx)


----------



## baron (9 Février 2020)

GraphicConverter n'est sans doute pas parfait, mais du moins il l'ouvre (version 8.8.3).


----------



## pouppinou (9 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas un *.dng plutôt… Je n'arrive même pas à convertir ton CR2 dans mon DNGconvertor tellement je suis obsolète de l'OS… (thx)



Fichier DNG


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2020)

Trop tentant


----------



## aCLR (9 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Fichier DNG


Merci


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Trop tentant



Mais il reste une petite pudeur que n'avait pas Marielle...


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais il reste une petite pudeur que n'avait pas Marielle...


Et la charte, bUrdel, tu te la mets où ?


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2020)

Aie, DMA ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Février 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Aie, DMA ?


Veux-tu bien jouer au lieu de raconter des âneries !


----------



## pouppinou (19 Juin 2021)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La même photo à quelques minutes près mais située au Mans  



​


----------



## pouppinou (20 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


>



Ce qui est cool avec les nouveaux airtag que je vous ai collé, c'est que je peux vous suivre à la trace et passer derrière vous pour prendre les mêmes clichés que vous mais les mettre à ma sauce. Et puis j'attends qu'il n'y ait plus personne pour prendre le cliché, enfin ça c'est facile pour moi il suffit que j'aboie fort et que je grogne, tout le monde prend peur et se casse.


----------

